# Pay it forward!



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Another forum I used to frequent (vintage BMX), used to have a PIF forum. It was a sub forum of the main for sale forum.

The idea was simple. You listed something for free (just charge for shipping, or don't), and someone claims it. It was a great was of getting those "not worth selling" items into the hands of people that could use it. Instead of it continuing to take up space in your drawer.

Of course, the person who claims an item is expected to then list an item in return. Though that didn't always happen. But that's ok.

It started as a single post in the main forum, and wound up its own forum.

I'm gonna post a few items. The first person that claims the item in a reply, can have the item. You can only claim 1 item. I'll cover shipping within the conus.

If you claim something, you are supposed to put something of yours up, for others to claim, and so on. If you have nothing, it's ok. Also, feel free to list something, even if you don't claim anything.

Again, for this first round, I'll pay shipping in the conus. I don't think anything here is worth international shipping.

1) Harris, 16x loupe.









2) plastic loupe. 2 lenses. I'm unsure of magnification. 









3) CLAIMED! Timex "clip on" watch. I think it just needs a battery.









4) Portable alarm clock. Unbranded, metal frame. Needs battery. It folds very flat.









5) CLAIMED! C3PO watch. Needs battery. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

As a Timex fan... 
ill claim the clipper!!

Ill look in my drawer to see what to list. 




Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Brand new with a slight scratch

Expandable stainless steel TX bracelet. 
Came off an EZ Reader 
18mm lugs










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Timex clip on claimed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Can I please claim the C3po watch? Thanks!

I will look through my goodies and see what I can put on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

islander009 said:


> Can I please claim the C3po watch? Thanks!
> 
> I will look through my goodies and see what I can put on here.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

This is a really nice idea !! i would really enjoy participating but im from Montreal !


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida (May 1, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> This is a really nice idea !! i would really enjoy participating but im from Montreal !


Same here.. I'm farther away though.. Chile!!

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

I'd like to throw on here some brand new and unused natos. 20mm, 22mm, and 24mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Loupes and travel clock still available. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

An amuzing post Rob. Well done, and generous.


----------



## wirebender (Feb 1, 2019)

Best post I've ever seen on this site! I'm sorry I can't take part: Canadian.

_Excellent job, nonetheless!!!_


----------



## Tohono Rat (Apr 23, 2018)

Great idea! I will dig up some things to offer over the weekend. I am, however, confused by those who say that they cannot participate because they are Canadian.... Is there some obscure Canadian law preventing the sending horological gifts through the mail? Do the RCMP oppose the giving away of nato straps? Is this something to do with the fact that you have free healthcare, and therefore cannot give away free watch accessories? When I post items, I will offer free basic shipping, even to our neighbors in the Great White North... beyond even. Make it a global watch thing!


----------



## Tournemine (Oct 26, 2017)

Great idea! Any Scandinavians around who want to give me stuff or clean my car, just let me know.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

I think this is a great idea.

Perhaps for those partaking and joining in could just list if they would send worldwide? For these smaller items it is not a great amount and may open the whole thing up to a fun degree?

I am going to have a nose in my stuff and see if there is any thing that may be wanted by another...


----------



## Msiekierski (Sep 13, 2016)

Brilliant idea!!! I’ll post some straps when I go through the watch drawer 👍


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

islander009 said:


> I'd like to throw on here some brand new and unused natos. 20mm, 22mm, and 24mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry didn't state this earlier but I will pay to ship conus or international.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCrunch (Feb 20, 2019)

Lovely idea.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

islander009 said:


> Sorry didn't state this earlier but I will pay to ship conus or international.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've put a claim on the NATOS..... but do not need the 24mm.. if anyone is still interested.. I can re-distribute.


----------



## Weetabix (Jun 10, 2018)

Great idea! I was on another forum years ago that did something similar, but it was just giveaways with no competition. They called it a karma thread.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

sometime back, somebody here gave away a Damasko DA36...or was it a Tudor North Flag. My memory is hazy.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

imaCoolRobot said:


> sometime back, somebody here gave away a Damasko DA36...or was it a Tudor North Flag. My memory is hazy.


That's so cool!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'll take the chewed Bic pen

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

41Mets said:


> I'll take the chewed Bic pen
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Sorry 41mets that has been claimed by my son.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

islander009 said:


> Sorry 41mets that has been claimed by my son.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

41Mets said:


> Damn!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I could provide him a brand new Bic pen and I will get back to you in a week to see if we could recreate the same teeth imprints.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

islander009 said:


> I could provide him a brand new Bic pen and I will get back to you in a week to see if we could recreate the same teeth imprints.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

RobMc said:


> Timex clip on claimed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thankks RobMc 
Received the Clip and put a new battery on it. However, for some reason it is acting erratic.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

I would like to claim the travel clock if it still available. I will definitely dig some stuff out to post as well and keep the thread alive.


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Here is my contribution to the thread. These are some extras I can part with. Conus only. Thanks.

1. Case back and bracelet tool








2. 19mm leather straps and bracelet tool. One black alligator pattern? And one plain brown pattern.















3. Bracelet tool and 18mm rubber strap. Both unknown brand.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

islander009 said:


> I'd like to throw on here some brand new and unused natos. 20mm, 22mm, and 24mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Islander009,
Look what the mail man brought tonight... 
Thank you very much!

TX Cat Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

TX Cat Walk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

roknfreewrld said:


> Here is my contribution to the thread. These are some extras I can part with. Conus only. Thanks.
> 
> 1. Case back and bracelet tool
> View attachment 14009577
> ...


I'll take the brown leather strap. PM sent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roknfreewrld (May 25, 2014)

Mchu004 said:


> I'll take the brown leather strap. PM sent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's yours.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Islander009,
> Look what the mail man brought tonight...
> Thank you very much!
> 
> ...


Great!!! Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Fantastic idea Rob! This is a great thread, would love to contribute. I'm offering up this...










Bulova Lunar Pilot Watch in the matte black finish. Brought it a year ago because I'm a big watch, space, Apollo nerd but only wore it once. It's in fine working order, the chronograph second hand is slightly misaligned (got it that way) and while it's on an original Bulova fabric NATO strap belonging to the newest Bulova Lunar Watch, it's not the original leather NATO for the watch.

More info on the watch here: https://www.bulova.com/us/en/product/98A186.html?cgid=mens-archive-series#start=5

So free watch, and I got you on USPS shipping within the CONUS, for whoever calls first dibs by replying to this on this thread. No strings attached, other than paying it forward.

Edit: Forgot to mention, no box or papers.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mav said:


> Fantastic idea Rob! This is a great thread, would love to contribute. I'm offering up this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take it Mav! 
I've been eyeing that one for some time.. since a DSOM is a bit pricey ATM.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> I'll take it Mav!
> I've been eyeing that one for some time.. since a DSOM is a bit pricey ATM.


And claimed in a flash to Wolf! I got you.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ok.. Joining the band wagon of Christmas in March...

I got this last year thinking it was better than the Lap50... The only thing better is that it has doubled the amount of lap memory, but this one never clicked and never really got around the date being in the bottom. Fresh new battery. Works like a charm!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

1st one to claim it gets it. CONUS Only!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Fantastic idea Rob! This is a great thread, would love to contribute. I'm offering up this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wolfsatz said:


> I'll take it Mav!
> I've been eyeing that one for some time.. since a DSOM is a bit pricey ATM.


The "misaligned" hands MAV mentioned can be adjusted. Here's an excerpt of the Bulova manual on Chrono hands adjustment

CHRONOGRAPH ADJUSTMENT

NOTES- 1.When adjusting the Chrono hands, each push of button "A" will move the hand one increment, but holding the button "A" in will move the hands rapidly.

2. If you wait more than 30 seconds to adjust the hands afteractivating this feature (Step 2 below), you will need to repeat step "2" again.

Adjustment 
1. Pull the crown at 3 o'clock out to position "III" (see diagram -hand settingposition).

2. Push and hold both buttons "A" and "B" at the same time. When theChrono second hand (long hand) makes one rotation, the hand adjustmentfunction is now activated.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> The "misaligned" hands MAV mentioned can be adjusted. Here's an excerpt of the Bulova manual on Chrono hands adjustment
> 
> CHRONOGRAPH ADJUSTMENT
> 
> ...


Oh snap, that worked! No more misaligned hand. |>

And I reset the time from PT to ET for you Wolf.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Oh snap, that worked!  No more misaligned hand. |>
> 
> And I reset the time from PT to ET for you Wolf.


Worked on mine, certainly it would work on yours


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mui.richard said:


> Worked on mine, certainly it would work on yours


^^^^^^ Awesome picture! ^^^^^^

I think most quartz chronos are reset the same way.

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Wolfsatz said:


> ^^^^^^ Awesome picture! ^^^^^^
> 
> I think most quartz chronos are reset the same way.
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Thank you.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> I'll take it Mav!
> I've been eyeing that one for some time.. since a DSOM is a bit pricey ATM.


Dang wolf, You beat me to this! I have been looking for one for some time as well!!

Great giveaway Mav!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Ok.. Joining the band wagon of Christmas in March...
> 
> I got this last year thinking it was better than the Lap50... The only thing better is that it has doubled the amount of lap memory, but this one never clicked and never really got around the date being in the bottom. Fresh new battery. Works like a charm!
> 
> ...


I will recreate RobMc concept @ F71 to try to gather a bigger crowd and offer the Lap100. Will link this as the original thread.


----------



## Mmpaste (Apr 23, 2016)

Kindness is good. Story time. I had dilemma. Groomsman gift question a year+ or so ago... What do you want, $300 max? Ooh, I want a Seiko ssa283. The wedding day came and went and the newly married groom regrets to inform me that the watch wasn't comming. No big deal, I said; (We're a very practicle group of five besties- slowly married off (thank god!) and shoveled around the globe to land where we do.) keep your money, we'll go to lunch when I show up one day, I replied. Well, dang it; I really wanted that ssa.... So I bought one myself. Then three weeks later the phone rings (actually rings). I pick up, "Hey man, I got your watch." Long and short, now I had two. One which I've worn and scratched and one brand spanking in a box. Sat on it for a long time. Thought to sell it but that's a headache for me. Thought to offer it back, but it's a gift and he's not a watch guy. What to do; what to do. Then I thought, I'll go into my watch shop, say the first one that says me gets it. I've bought a watch from the place, some batteries installed, bands and bracelets too. But not much. Not much compared to the time I pull from the books asking questions about tools and watches and putting my grubby paws all over the shiny. Not much compared to the slim margins from which they work. This was right. And if my buddy the groomsman should read this, he would understand. If the recipient of the watch should read this, then I ask for your discretion. Anyway, I don't know if they duked it out or thumb-war battled, but it's a great watch. Mine is -4 seconds since Sunday. That's almost as unbelievable as my story; but it's all true. Here's mine.


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

mav said:


> And claimed in a flash to Wolf! I got you.


Great giveaway Mav, wish i was in Wolf's shoes. I couldn't have conjured up anything worth of paying that forward anyway


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mmpaste said:


> Kindness is good. Story time. I had dilemma. Groomsman gift question a year+ or so ago... What do you want, $300 max? Ooh, I want a Seiko ssa283. The wedding day came and went and the newly married groom regrets to inform me that the watch wasn't comming. No big deal, I said; (We're a very practicle group of five besties- slowly married off (thank god!) and shoveled around the globe to land where we do.) keep your money, we'll go to lunch when I show up one day, I replied. Well, dang it; I really wanted that ssa.... So I bought one myself. Then three weeks later the phone rings (actually rings). I pick up, "Hey man, I got your watch." Long and short, now I had two. One which I've worn and scratched and one brand spanking in a box. Sat on it for a long time. Thought to sell it but that's a headache for me. Thought to offer it back, but it's a gift and he's not a watch guy. What to do; what to do. Then I thought, I'll go into my watch shop, say the first one that says me gets it. I've bought a watch from the place, some batteries installed, bands and bracelets too. But not much. Not much compared to the time I pull from the books asking questions about tools and watches and putting my grubby paws all over the shiny. Not much compared to the slim margins from which they work. This was right. And if my buddy the groomsman should read this, he would understand. If the recipient of the watch should read this, then I ask for your discretion. Anyway, I don't know if they duked it out or thumb-war battled, but it's a great watch. Mine is -4 seconds since Sunday. That's almost as unbelievable as my story; but it's all true. Here's mine.
> View attachment 14019293
> [/]
> Thanks for letting me know and thanks for sharing a wonderful story!
> ...


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

A pair of Rolex Daytonas, COMPLETELY FREE! I am too concerned to wear them, since I am afraid the ceramic bezels would be too crispy. I don't want them no more, two pieces of junks blocking my drawer. I will beam them forward to you, when you send me your precise coordinates.









Note, CONUS excluded! I can't send it there, as you guys constructed a wall around your continent impenetrable by even the latest teleportation technology. :-d


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> A pair of Rolex Daytonas, COMPLETELY FREE! I am too concerned to wear them, since I am afraid the ceramic bezels would be too crispy. I don't want them no more, two pieces of junks blocking my drawer. I will beam them forward to you, when you send me your precise coordinates.
> 
> View attachment 14026743
> 
> ...


You're evil. 😈

:-d


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida (May 1, 2017)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> A pair of Rolex Daytonas, COMPLETELY FREE! I am too concerned to wear them, since I am afraid the ceramic bezels would be too crispy. I don't want them no more, two pieces of junks blocking my drawer. I will beam them forward to you, when you send me your precise coordinates.
> 
> View attachment 14026743
> 
> ...


I'll take one!!!

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida (May 1, 2017)

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> I'll take one!!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Cant PM you....

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida (May 1, 2017)

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Cant PM you....
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Darn.... April first and I fell like a baby XD

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Well.. no April Fools Joke here....

Thank you @mav for the wonderful gesture! As a Bulova fan... I can definately be better than Invicta ( LOL ). 
I cannot express with words the enormous gratitude the awesome 'Pay It Forward' watch!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well.. no April Fools Joke here....
> 
> Thank you @mav for the wonderful gesture! As a Bulova fan... I can definately be better than Invicta ( LOL ).
> I cannot express with words the enormous gratitude the awesome 'Pay It Forward' watch!
> ...


Happy it arrived safely and you're liking it. Please wear it in good health and pay it forward!


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm happy to give away a watch I don't use. This is a cheap fashion watch featuring everyone's favorite web-slinger. It was tough to find any information on this watch, but after some digging I learned it was made by Accutron and has a Seiko PC21J quartz movement inside. I put in a new battery and it's ticking away happily. It measures 40mm across the face without the crown. This might be good for a teen's first watch!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Claimed by Sporkboy --- I'm in. They spent most of their time in my junk-box. You HAVE to take both. I'll ship anywhere you can afford.. What you see is what you get. First PM gets them.

Great idea!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> I'm in. They spent most of their time in my junk-box. You HAVE to take both. I'll ship anywhere you can afford.. What you see is what you get. First PM gets them.
> 
> Great idea!
> 
> View attachment 14035675


Claimed by Sporkboy


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Ok.. Joining the band wagon of Christmas in March...
> 
> I got this last year thinking it was better than the Lap50... The only thing better is that it has doubled the amount of lap memory, but this one never clicked and never really got around the date being in the bottom. Fresh new battery. Works like a charm!
> 
> ...


This one still available !

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mannal said:


> Claimed by Sporkboy


Thank you Mannal. I will pull something(s?) out to post here later, hopefully this morning.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Up on offer is a pre-beat beater. 40mm MWC G10 with tritium. Stainless steel, screw down crown and caseback. Ronda quartz movement. Crack in the crystal so I wouldn't trust the water resistance on this one. You can't feel the crack from the outside, so the damage may be just inside the crystal itself.









I got it as a bonus watch when the one I purchased came with damage to the dial. The idea was that I could take the dial from this and make one nice watch. Sadly I liked the coloring on the other dial better and the dial damage grew on me while waiting for this one.

It is one of my favorite watches to use while walking the dog at 4:45am.

Anyway, a decent PIF is you like the cracked crystal or want to replace the crystal yourself.

Free CONUS shipping. I will ship elsewhere if you want to pay the difference of the shipping cost. I can only get to the post office every other week, so you may need to be a bit patient with the shipment going out.

First PM gets it.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Up on offer is a pre-beat beater. 40mm MWC G10 with tritium. Stainless steel, screw down crown and caseback. Ronda quartz movement. Crack in the crystal so I wouldn't trust the water resistance on this one. You can't feel the crack from the outside, so the damage may be just inside the crystal itself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Claimed by member Solace. Congrats!


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

Thank you  looking forward to it, and will definitely post some shots when it arrives. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OnlyOneMore (Feb 28, 2018)

This reminds me of the dude who traded a paperclip for a house in 14 up trades.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

OK guys, for this week's Friday pay it forward giveaway by mav, I present an Undone Skipper Chrono.










A vendor wanted me to promote this watch on my IG and do a review on my YouTube channel, which I declined but they sent me the watch anyways hoping I would change my mind. I didn't but they told me to keep it and feel free to do whatever I wanted with it. I've worn it a couple of times, mostly sitting in my proverbial drawer for months. So it's up for grabs.

More info on the watch here: https://www.watches.com/undone-skipper-chronograph-black-silver-und-vin-skp-sil/

No box or papers, includes a grey NATO strap as pictured, nothing less, nothing more.

Just like the last one, it's a free watch, and I got you on USPS shipping within the CONUS, for whoever calls first dibs by replying to this on this thread. No strings attached, other than paying it forward. Also if you've already claimed the last one, can't claim this one, sorry Wolf!


----------



## three-hander (Feb 25, 2019)

Very generous!



mav said:


> OK guys, for this week's Friday pay it forward giveaway by mav, I present an Undone Skipper Chrono.
> 
> A vendor wanted me to promote this watch on my IG and do a review on my YouTube channel, which I declined but they sent me the watch anyways hoping I would change my mind. I didn't but they told me to keep it and feel free to do whatever I wanted with it. I've worn it a couple of times, mostly sitting in my proverbial drawer for months. So it's up for grabs.
> 
> ...


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

mav said:


> OK guys, for this week's Friday pay it forward giveaway by mav, I present an Undone Skipper Chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would like to claim this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

islander009 said:


> Would like to claim this!


I got you islander. Please PM me your address and I'll get it out to you.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I love this thread. We can be generous to each other, and that is a great thing. I am sure I have some lower end things that will become PIF eligible in the weeks to come.


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

Is this a weekly occurrence now Mav? I'll have to keep my head on a swivel.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Bach563 said:


> Is this a weekly occurrence now Mav? I'll have to keep my head on a swivel.


Well not to over sell it, I do have one more watch to give out and a few straps. Stay tuned!


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Rob great idea for a thread (very kind) -- I'm subscribing, I'm going to go through my watch drawer and find some stuff to donate.

Cheers to all


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I have a Casio digital watch.
Got it for a camping trip to Hawaii. It's just in the box and makes it look more full than it needs to be. 

Works perfectly well. I think I haven't changed the battery in 7 years. Or maybe I did once. Anyway, it's up for grabs for first class shipping in the conus.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

I love this thread! We used to do this very same thing in a high end vaping thread I was a part of years ago. Mostly hand made vape mods and obscure stuff we were not using anymore. In fact I have a hole box of that stuff I should go back and give away. Anyone wants some old vape gear feel free to pm me, I'll cover any shipping to conus you cover international.

As for my better hobby, I will offer up this giant quartz Chronograph my brother handed down to me because he knows I'm into watches. Not my style or size. No box no papers, needs battery.








same deal I'll cover con us shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

For those that may be interested, how huge is it. It looks nice and I am sure that someone will enjoy it.


----------



## Michael Fox Jr. (Nov 13, 2018)

You are a very bad brother! That's a Titanium watch! You will regret it, stop it before it's too late.



Phandyside said:


> As for my better hobby, I will offer up this giant quartz Chronograph my brother handed down to me because he knows I'm into watches. Not my style or size. No box no papers, needs battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

Michael Fox Jr. said:


> You are a very bad brother! That's a Titanium watch! You will regret it, stop it before it's too late.


I actually didn't even notice it was full titanium, but regardless it is not my style or my size. I believe it is either 48 or 50mm which is way too big for me. I have kept other watches he gave me, and wear them regularly. I honestly would rather someone else enjoy this watch in my stead. I am happy to pass it along if someone will actually use it unlike me who has it sitting in a drawer never being worn.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

I picked this up off an online auction about 2 years ago, when it came it wasn't my style and has sat in my watch box ever since. I don't know really anything about it other then it has a 7S26 in it. I think its a SNX**? Figured if someone can get some use out of it then its better then sitting here doing nothing.


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

I would claim that please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

The Dakota has been claimed just so everyone knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for the Dakota Phandyside - The Seiko is yours


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

Skelywag, you got it! Glad someone wanted the Dakota. Just happened to be fortunate I liked the Seiko too! Always nice to change things up, I will keep looking for stuff to add the this thread I love this idea!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wanted to put this out there if there was anyone in need. It's not a name brand or anything but it's sure is a good piece that is very useful at the gym or at night. I will pay for shipping conus.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EsbenOpen (Dec 20, 2014)

G-G-G-G-Shock

No box or manual but it's in great shape. Ive only worn it a handful of times because the strap never sat right on my wrist.

Shipping anywhere.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

EsbenOpen said:


> G-G-G-G-Shock
> 
> No box or manual but it's in great shape. Ive only worn it a handful of times because the strap never sat right on my wrist.
> 
> ...


 Esbenopen,
Would like to claim this please

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EsbenOpen (Dec 20, 2014)

islander009 said:


> Esbenopen,
> Would like to claim this please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it, pm me your address

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

41Mets said:


> I have a Casio digital watch.
> Got it for a camping trip to Hawaii. It's just in the box and makes it look more full than it needs to be.
> 
> Works perfectly well. I think I haven't changed the battery in 7 years. Or maybe I did once. Anyway, it's up for grabs for first class shipping in the conus.
> ...


No one wants me?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

41Mets said:


> No one wants me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It is a solid low end beater with life in it yet. My plan for watches like this is to clean them, install new batteries and give them to my local scout troop.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Super big thanks to mannal for these Vostoks and a surprise leather watch pouch.








They are much nicer than I thought they would be, and it was a very generous PIF.

Thank you mannal!!!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sporkboy said:


> Super big thanks to mannal for these Vostoks and a surprise leather watch pouch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome!


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mannal said:


> You are welcome!


Already brushed one of these and I am putting it to work.


----------



## Don Madson (Apr 19, 2016)

I've got 3 NATO straps to donate. They're all for 20mm lugs, and all virtually new. The Tan and Black ones are a bit heavier than the striped one. The first responder who is CONUS, willing to take all three, and will continue this thread will get 'em. NO charge for shipping, as they'll be loaded into a cheap bubble envelope and sent.

Regards!
Don


----------



## Don Madson (Apr 19, 2016)

Don Madson said:


> I've got 3 NATO straps to donate. They're all for 20mm lugs, and all virtually new. The Tan and Black ones are a bit heavier than the striped one. The first responder who is CONUS, willing to take all three, and will continue this thread will get 'em. NO charge for shipping, as they'll be loaded into a cheap bubble envelope and sent.
> 
> Regards!
> Don
> View attachment 14057711


We have a winner! Off they go to Cyberspace Central Command...


----------



## Don Madson (Apr 19, 2016)

Don Madson said:


> I've got 3 NATO straps to donate. They're all for 20mm lugs, and all virtually new. The Tan and Black ones are a bit heavier than the striped one. The first responder who is CONUS, willing to take all three, and will continue this thread will get 'em. NO charge for shipping, as they'll be loaded into a cheap bubble envelope and sent.
> 
> Regards!
> Don
> View attachment 14057711


We have a winner! Off they go to Cyberspace Central Command...


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

I was given this watch by a fellow coworker who knows I love watches. I didn't have the heart to tell her it's not my thing so here it is for you all. Giving a way a Skeleton automatic watch. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bktaper (Oct 22, 2018)

islander009 said:


> I was given this watch by a fellow coworker who knows I love watches. I didn't have the heart to tell her it's not my thing so here it is for you all. Giving a way a Skeleton automatic watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha I feel your pain. I have the same problem. A Skeleton Invicta with Roman numerals. As soon as the individual retires, it's going to be regifted to a nephew (one I don't like much, lol) Nice of you to PIF

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Bktaper said:


> Hahaha I feel your pain. I have the same problem. A Skeleton Invicta with Roman numerals. As soon as the individual retires, it's going to be regifted to a nephew (one I don't like much, lol) Nice of you to PIF
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha luckily none of my coworkers are members here. 95% would be happy with fashion watches or smart watches. Regardless in both of our cases our coworkers gesture was nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bktaper (Oct 22, 2018)

islander009 said:


> Regardless in both of our cases our coworkers gesture was nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Solace (Jun 3, 2018)

A big thank you to Sporkboy! Watch came yesterday and I'm wearing it today st work. Super happy to have this watch, love the dial and digging the GTLS tritium tubes.










Now to rummage around tonight and see what I can put up here. :]

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Solace said:


> A big thank you to Sporkboy! Watch came yesterday and I'm wearing it today st work. Super happy to have this watch, love the dial and digging the GTLS tritium tubes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are very welcome, I am glad you like it. It just so happens that I am wearing the cousin of your watch today.


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

This Spider-Man watch is still up for grabs! I'll happily ship anywhere in CONUS for free.



OnyxNight said:


> I'm happy to give away a watch I don't use. This is a cheap fashion watch featuring everyone's favorite web-slinger. It was tough to find any information on this watch, but it was made by Accutron and has a Seiko PC21J quartz movement inside. I put in a new battery and it's ticking away happily. It measures 40mm across the face without the crown. This might be good for a teen's first watch!
> 
> View attachment 14035629
> View attachment 14035635


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you to Skelywag! This is the first watch I have ever had that is this small. Was. It sure how I would feel about this size when my normal watch is at least a 42 if not a 44mm orang monster. I actually don't mind the smaller diameter as much as I I have a fairly small wrist! Cheers Zach!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Don Madson said:


> We have a winner! Off they go to Cyberspace Central Command...


Thank you Don... first pairing goes to my Easy Reader JB










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sorry I missed last Friday but better late than never. Here's the last watch I'm giving away...










I don't even remember when I got this but it's been sitting in a drawer for some time. I know nothing about this watch, other than it's a Seiko quartz chronograph with black case. Not sure if it's PVD treated, it has a bit of a polish or sheen to it, so it's not matte black.

No box or papers, includes a black NATO strap as pictured, nothing less, nothing more.

Just like the last couple, it's a free watch, and I got you on USPS shipping within the CONUS (will ship by Monday, if claimed by the weekend), for whoever calls first dibs by replying to this on this thread. No strings attached, other than paying it forward. Also if you've already claimed the last watches, can't claim this one.


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

mav said:


> Sorry I missed last Friday but better late than never. Here's the last watch I'm giving away...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to claim this Mav

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Bach563 said:


> I'd like to claim this Mav


Dang, gone in a flash, as soon as I hit the post button! I got you Bach. Please PM me your mailing address and I'll get it by no later than Monday. Cheers.

I'll also likely have some straps to give out in the coming days and weeks.


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

mav said:


> Dang, gone in a flash, as soon as I hit the post button! I got you Bach. Please PM me your mailing address and I'll get it by no later than Monday. Cheers.
> 
> I'll also likely have some straps to give out in the coming days and weeks.


I just happened to check the thread lol. Sending PM now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Thanks again Mav and congrats Bach!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Dup post


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

OnyxNight said:


> This Spider-Man watch is still up for grabs! I'll happily ship anywhere in CONUS for free.


If Spidey is still available, I'll take him. He and I are both from Brooklyn


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> If Spidey is still available, I'll take him. He and I are both from Brooklyn


You got it! I'll send it out Monday.


----------



## Tohono Rat (Apr 23, 2018)

Free to good home.... 22mm Erika's Originals Marine Nationale olive green strap with red center line. IMO, Erika's straps are the best textile straps in the world. So why the give away? I have three other of her straps, and I simply prefer the colors of those better. This gets little wrist time, so why not pass it along?!? Here is the pic from her website (the actual strap at the bottom of a drawer in the bedroom and my wife is asleep so no original pics from me). The actual strap is a bit darker than what appears on my monitor, but YMMV.

First one to make a claim gets it. I will cover regular US postage.









Edit: I forgot.... it is sized for my 7.25" wrist. It is quite adjustable, but if you have a really small or large wrist, it may not work for you.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

DP


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Tohono Rat said:


> Free to good home.... 22mm Erika's Originals Marine Nationale olive green strap with red center line.


I'd like to claim this one if I may =]


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Tohono Rat said:


> Free to good home.... 22mm Erika's Originals Marine Nationale olive green strap with red center line. IMO, Erika's straps are the best textile straps in the world. So why the give away? I have three other of her straps, and I simply prefer the colors of those better. This gets little wrist time, so why not pass it along?!? Here is the pic from her website (the actual strap at the bottom of a drawer in the bedroom and my wife is asleep so no original pics from me). The actual strap is a bit darker than what appears on my monitor, but YMMV.
> 
> First one to make a claim gets it. I will cover regular US postage.
> 
> ...


Me please?!

Let's Go Mets!


----------



## Tohono Rat (Apr 23, 2018)

Tempus Populi said:


> I'd like to claim this one if I may =]


PM me your address before the end of today, and I will ship it off on Monday.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Tohono Rat said:


> PM me your address before the end of today, and I will ship it off on Monday.


Done. Thank you


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

I made a promise so here it comes. A brand new, never worn Deer skin 22mm NATO strap in its actual color for giveaway. World wide shipping.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Tempus Populi said:


> I made a promise so here it comes. A brand new, never worn Deer skin 22mm NATO strap in its actual color for giveaway. World wide shipping.


I'll take that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

That Deer Skin NATO is pretty awesome, great giveaway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

RobMc said:


> I'll take that!


Got it Rob! Send me PM


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I claimed something, so let me put something up. 22mm pilot strap, with deployment buckle. It's "IWC style", but it's not an IWC strap. Not sure of it leather or not, but it looks good on the wrist. Free shipping within the conus. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

RobMc said:


> I claimed something, so let me put something up. 22mm pilot strap, with deployment buckle. It's "IWC style", but it's not an IWC strap. Not sure of it leather or not, but it looks good on the wrist. Free shipping within the conus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to claim that please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

Phandyside the watch arrived today, Thank you very much!


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

Skelyag 
Glad to hear it, that took way longer than I expected, must have been the Easter Holiday. Glad you got it and are happy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

I am not sure if anyone here has an Apple Watch, I have one a shot for a while and rocked a Swartzkoph for a bit. Unfortunately it did not suit my style, nor did it seem appropriate for my work environment. I did enjoy the fitness tracking but I missed wearing my real watches. Long story short my Wife has now claimed the Apple Watch, but she does not like bracelets, so I have up for grabs an Apple Watch bracelet, the one with the quick change links and looks pretty bad ass. 
As usual free to first person to claim it. I will pay for shipping anywhere in conus, depending on cost I would be willing to see about sending elsewhere as long as it is close to the same cost as conus shipping.

Note: this is not the actual $500 Apple Watch strap, this is the $100 one from Amazon but it does work the same as the authentic Apple brand strap. All extra links included.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Up for grabs is a never-worn 22mm canvas strap from Barton. Nantucket Blue w/ Quick release. As per usual for Barton, it's decent quality but pretty thin. First come, first served. I'll pay for shipping CONUS...anywhere else can have it free, but will have to chip in for shipping.


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Up for grabs is a never-worn 22mm canvas strap from Barton. Nantucket Blue w/ Quick release. As per usual for Barton, it's decent quality but pretty thin. First come, first served. I'll pay for shipping CONUS...anywhere else can have it free, but will have to chip in for shipping.
> 
> View attachment 14096035
> 
> ...


I'd like to claim that!


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

Done.


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

Nice, thanks for the Barton, appreciate it, really do!

I have a couple things in mind and will post them up later this evening when I get home from work, stay tuned!


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Something for the little ones. I actually bought this at a yard sale a few years back. My GF at the time simply said "you have issues". What can I say? It combines Star Wars, and watches! And legos, but I'm not into them.

Watch comes in its original box, but the little extras are missing. As are the spare links. Fits my 8" wrist as is though. Not sure how big they expected children's wrists to be.

Watch is currently running. Not sure how accurate.

Great 1st watch for a little one.

I got the shipping within the conUS.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

Offering up my Raketa 24 Hour mechanical "Polar Bear". I really wanted to love the watch as it represents great history and sounds amazing, but I never really bonded with it. I hope it will find a loving home. It has a little bit of damage as I dropped it showing a buddy.

I'll cover shipping CONUS.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

Bach563 said:


> Offering up my Raketa 24 Hour mechanical "Polar Bear". I really wanted to love the watch as it represents great history and sounds amazing, but I never really bonded with it. I hope it will find a loving home. It has a little bit of damage as I dropped it showing a buddy.
> 
> I'll cover shipping CONUS.
> 
> ...


I'll claim this! PM incoming.


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

You got it brother! I’ll do my best to get it out on Monday!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

Bond NATO strap and navy canvas (leather backing) both 20mm. I’ll try to find the buckle for the navy one. Random cuff links if you want those too. 

Shipping to US on me (elsewhere -pm me and we can work something out).


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

RobMc said:


> Something for the little ones. I actually bought this at a yard sale a few years back. My GF at the time simply said "you have issues". What can I say? It combines Star Wars, and watches! And legos, but I'm not into them.
> 
> Watch comes in its original box, but the little extras are missing. As are the spare links. Fits my 8" wrist as is though. Not sure how big they expected children's wrists to be.
> 
> ...


I would like to claim this for my little guy please.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

skelywag said:


> I would like to claim this for my little guy please.


You got it. I'll get it out tomorrow or Monday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi all, my son recently dropped (from 4 year old hand height) my brass tc9 and the minute hand fell off! I wound the watch and the second hand is going so I would say it still is good to go. Since I don't have time or the desire to look for someone who can fix this I would be happy to send it along to a bidding watch maker or enthusiast who would like to fix it or use the mechanism. The armband is the original one with brass buckle. I am located in Germany so it would be cool if you could cover shipping especially overseas.










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Woolrich said:


> Bond NATO strap and navy canvas (leather backing) both 20mm. I'll try to find the buckle for the navy one. Random cuff links if you want those too.
> 
> Shipping to US on me (elsewhere -pm me and we can work something out).


Interested please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

briang583 said:


> Hi all, my son recently dropped (from 4 year old hand height) my brass tc9 and the minute hand fell off! I wound the watch and the second hand is going so I would say it still is good to go. Since I don't have time or the desire to look for someone who can fix this I would be happy to send it along to a bidding watch maker or enthusiast who would like to fix it or use the mechanism. The armband is the original one with brass buckle. I am located in Germany so it would be cool if you could cover shipping especially overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to give foxing that a try! I have wanted to see anout getting into some basic watch repair and this looks like a great start!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## briang583 (Mar 25, 2014)

Phandyside said:


> I would love to give foxing that a try! I have wanted to see anout getting into some basic watch repair and this looks like a great start!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright, pm me and we will sort it out.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

tinman143 said:


> Interested please!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tinman, done, PM me your address!


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks to Bach563 for my first 24-hour watch! Fits great, and not until after taking that picture did I realize I had it set for AM rather than PM, d'oh. Now I have to get used to reading the 24-hour dial.


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

Looks awesome, take care of her!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

this was on my wrist the whole day yesterday ...

Thanks MAV 
10:08 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

That thing is so awesome 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> this was on my wrist the whole day yesterday ...
> 
> Thanks MAV


Lucky Wolf. This Bulova is an amazing give away! I too give away my watches a lot, to my friends mostly. IMO they should be worn and not kept in a closet.


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

Thank you to RobMC hooked me up with a killer deployant leather strap that looks great on my old Luminox. I'm for sure gonna start wearing this again in the rotation!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

Rocking the chrono today, thanks again Mav!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

OnyxNight said:


> This Spider-Man watch is still up for grabs! I'll happily ship anywhere in CONUS for free.


Got Spidey. Just as you described. Thanks a bunch

rich


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

The Raketa that Bach563 sent me had a crack in the edge of the crystal. I found a replacement but the new crystal is domed rather than flat, and I actually like the look more now:


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

Very cool brother. I like that look! How are you liking the watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

OnyxNight said:


> The Raketa that Bach563 sent me had a crack in the edge of the crystal. I found a replacement but the new crystal is domed rather than flat, and I actually like the look more now:
> 
> View attachment 14136263
> View attachment 14136265
> View attachment 14136269


That is a COOL watch!!


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

Bach563 said:


> Very cool brother. I like that look! How are you liking the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the look and the rather loud ticking. It's running about -20 sec/day which isn't too bad for a handwinder. Do you happen to know how old it is?


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

OnyxNight said:


> I love the look and the rather loud ticking. It's running about -20 sec/day which isn't too bad for a handwinder. Do you happen to know how old it is?


I really loved the sound too. Too many manufacturers try to hide the sound their watches make. Not sure as to how old. The person I bought it from claimed it was NOS, but who knows if that's accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

Good one skely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

Big Thanks to Briang583!! 
I got the watch today, and after about 45 min of dropping tiny screws I was able to get it back up and running with the min hand reattached in its proper place, and the time set correctly. Thank you again, I will be trying more and more advanced repairs as I learn the hobby of watch repair. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

I'm putting up this 38mm Weekender, which needs some manner of repair. It has been losing time and a battery change did not seem to solve the problem. I'll cover shipping in CONUS.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

OnyxNight said:


> I'm putting up this 38mm Weekender, which needs some manner of repair. It has been losing time and a battery change did not seem to solve the problem. I'll cover shipping in CONUS.
> 
> View attachment 14148775


This is a great looking timepiece!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

OnyxNight said:


> I'm putting up this 38mm Weekender, which needs some manner of repair. It has been losing time and a battery change did not seem to solve the problem. I'll cover shipping in CONUS.
> 
> View attachment 14148775


What are the lugs on this weekender?
Pls tell me it's 22mm


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

Tempus Populi said:


> What are the lugs on this weekender?
> Pls tell me it's 22mm


Ah, no dice. They are 20mm.


----------



## Tongy (May 15, 2016)

*Freebie thread?*

Is there such a thing as a freebie thread where an unused/unwanted watch might find a new home (if the current owner determines that they don't want to sell it)?

They could be something for an aspiring watchmaker to use as practice and might well be for parts only... but it could still be something someone might appreciate.

Just a thought...


----------



## Tongy (May 15, 2016)

I ask this because I might have a couple of things others might benefit from and eBaying/selling might not be worth it.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

*Re: Freebie thread?*

I think I saw a "pay it forward" type thread not long ago


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Freebie thread?*

I'd like to see this too. A watch came with a NATO strap. I hate NATO straps, but it seems a shame to toss it and I know my OCD won't let me keep anything I won't use around long. I'd like to give it a good home.


----------



## Tongy (May 15, 2016)

walpow said:


> I'd like to see this too. A watch came with a NATO strap. I hate NATO straps, but it seems a shame to toss it and I know my OCD won't let me keep anything I won't use around long. I'd like to give it a good home.


That's it, any more supporters? I'm happy to get the ball rolling...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Freebie thread?*

I'd say join onto the Pay It Forward thread. Looks like it's had some success!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Re: Freebie thread?*



41Mets said:


> I'd say join onto the Pay It Forward thread. Looks like it's had some success!


Merged two threads.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

*Re: Freebie thread?*



stuffler said:


> Merged two threads.


Wow, look at you! Nicely done.


----------



## Tongy (May 15, 2016)

Ok, I have a Seiko 5 Automatic 21 jewels black face - SS strap. Some wear and tear, unknown as to how accurate it is, and is roughly 12 years old.

Lovely watch but I don’t wear it anymore.

Since this is free there is no warranty expressed or implied and ‘is what it is’ 🙂

UK only post, let me know if interested. Photos to follow tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tongy said:


> Ok, I have a Seiko 5 Automatic 21 jewels black face - SS strap. Some wear and tear, unknown as to how accurate it is, and is roughly 12 years old.
> 
> Lovely watch but I don't wear it anymore.
> 
> ...


Can you post a pic of the 5? And what is the case size?
May be interested based on case size.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Tongy (May 15, 2016)

It is 37mm across (not to crown) and does not come with extra links for the bracelet strap.

I’ve had a look at the watch again this morning and it has scratches on the crystal and will probably need replacing at some point.

Once again this is a UK only ‘thing’


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Can you post a pic of the 5? And what is the case size?
> May be interested based on case size.
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


Note, it was stated that this was UK post only, so it might not work out for you.

Any Seiko 5 in any condition is a nice post here. Definitely mod possibilities on most of them.


----------



## Tongy (May 15, 2016)

Tongy said:


> It is 37mm across (not to crown) and does not come with extra links for the bracelet strap.
> 
> I've had a look at the watch again this morning and it has scratches on the crystal and will probably need replacing at some point.
> 
> Once again this is a UK only 'thing'


This has now found a new home, thanks.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Actually, I'll give some stuff away now. I just looked thru my strap drawer and found some straps I have never worn, and never will, so I might as well give them away. Here is a list:

1) 20mm green/yellow NATO with black hardwear
2) 20mm red/black/grey NATO with polished hardwear
3) 20mm brown leather NATO with polished hardwear
4) 22mm mesh bracelet 
5) Clockwork Synergy 19mm blue croc leather strap
6) 22 Dauemar rubber (isofrane style) strap

I am also going to give away a demagnetiser. I'm not sure if I ever used it but it's like new

PLEASE READ: I'm going to put some restrictions on my give away. Please either have been a member for 1 year or have at least 100 posts to qualify. I'm not going to give away something to someone who just made an account to get a freebie. Also, 1 item per person please (unless your a well established member or I just like you for some reason)

Also, I'll mail the item this week. I'm not sure the day as my schedule changes and I'm not always sure when I can mail but it will be this coming week

US transactions only


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida (May 1, 2017)

City74 said:


> Actually, I'll give some stuff away now. I just looked thru my strap drawer and found some straps I have never worn, and never will, so I might as well give them away. Here is a list:
> 
> 1) 20mm green/yellow NATO with black hardwear
> 2) 20mm red/black/grey NATO with polished hardwear
> ...


I'll happily take the leatjer nato!
Would you ship abroad (I'd cover the cost)?

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> I'll happily take the leatjer nato!
> Would you ship abroad (I'd cover the cost)?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


Sorry, US only. I don't want to fool with customs forms etc. Also, for what it costs to ship abroad you probably could buy a new strap from the likes of Cheapest NATO etc.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Leather NATO is spoken for. Everything else still available


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

I would love to claim the mesh 22mm bracelet! 
Email on the way! 
Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> I would love to claim the mesh 22mm bracelet!
> Email on the way!
> Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


It's yours


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

City74 said:


> It's yours


Great thanks City74!  

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

Tongy said:


> This has now found a new home, thanks.





City74 said:


> Leather NATO is spoken for. Everything else still available


Unless I missed something, these items went to unknown parties. In the spirit of the thread, I suggest that whoever is claiming stuff should post here so that a) we can see what is going where and maintain some transparency and b) the claimants can post stuff to donate as well.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

I wasnt sure about the leather Nato so I pm'd him directly.

Ive also offered Fernando a similar 20mm Suede NATO. Awaiting response from from him. ( Fernando has claimed the suade Nato)

Reminder to the rest... the Ironman Lap100 has gone unclaimed and still available.










If Fernando does not respond, the Suede Nato is also available. 









Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida (May 1, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I wasnt sure about the leather Nato so I pm'd him directly.
> 
> Ive also offered Fernando a similar 20mm Suede NATO. Awaiting response from from him. ( Fernando has claimed the suade Nato)
> 
> ...


Want it!!
Thank you so much!!

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## Tongy (May 15, 2016)

OnyxNight said:


> Tongy said:
> 
> 
> > This has now found a new home, thanks.
> ...


Mine was a giveaway without any requirement to pay anything forward (it was merged from another thread - where i stated it was a freebie).

Incidentally it ended up going to someone not on this forum as they were interested and wanted it first.

Im glad that it has gone to a (hopefully) good home!

Thanks


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

OK here's one, a 2 watch winder, with separate settings for each watch, it will run on batteries or the included ac power adapter. I used it once and it has never had batteries in it. I purchased it new from buywatchwinders dot com.
I'm just not using it, just not my bag I guess.
I will pay for packaging. I will pay for shipping up to 20.00, via, The UPS Store.
I will ONLY SHIP IT TO 48 CONUS. If it costs more than 20.00 you will need to cover the rest, I will except a USPO money order ONLY. We will need to work together, I will ship it then send you a pm with a photo of the receipt so you can cover your part of the shipping cost, I asked the counter person how much to ship it to California she said 60.00usd, not sure which city . These sell new for 149.00 + ten or more dollars, depending which one.

If you aren't willing to do this, then don't claim it, and I will just post it in the trade forum..


























Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Slm643 said:


> OK here's one, a 2 watch winder, with separate settings for each watch, it will run on batteries or the included ac power adapter. I used it once and it has never had batteries in it. I purchased it new from buywatchwinders dot com.
> I'm just not using it, just not my bag I guess.
> I will pay for packaging. I will pay for shipping up to 20.00, via, The UPS Store.
> I will ONLY SHIP IT TO 48 CONUS. If it costs more than 20.00 you will need to cover the rest, I will except a USPO money order ONLY. We will need to work together, I will ship it then send you a pm with a photo of the receipt so you can cover your part of the shipping cost, I asked the counter person how much to ship it to California she said 60.00usd, not sure which city . These sell new for 149.00 + ten or more dollars, depending which one.
> ...


Interested

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Claimed by tinman143. 

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Want it!!
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


 Suade Strap has been shipped today; i hope you get it without issues.



City74 said:


> Sorry, US only. I don't want to fool with customs forms etc. Also, for what it costs to ship abroad you probably could buy a new strap from the likes of Cheapest NATO etc.


You were so right. Shipping to Chile is a bit of an expensive proposition even if you choose the cheap option 'burro express'. and then the forms.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's the NATO strap I referred to above. It's 18 mm and came with a Frankened Sturmanskie. While the color is great for the watch, I just don't like NATOs. Since it's so light, I'll be happy to ship it worldwide for free. PM me or reply here.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Reminder to the rest... the Ironman Lap100 has gone unclaimed and still available.


Good old nice IronMan, but I'll wait till you decide to let that Bulova Lunar Pilot go =]


----------



## Vicious49 (Mar 8, 2012)

City74 said:


> Actually, I'll give some stuff away now. I just looked thru my strap drawer and found some straps I have never worn, and never will, so I might as well give them away. Here is a list:
> 
> 1) 20mm green/yellow NATO with black hardwear
> 2) 20mm red/black/grey NATO with polished hardwear
> ...


I'll take the demagnetiser if it's still available. Also the red/black/grey NATO if noone else wants it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> Good old nice IronMan, but I'll wait till you decide to let that Bulova Lunar Pilot go =]


Well ... not quite the Lunar Pilot but perhaps more accurate!

This one is actually hard to let go. My first Atomic watch that has been my Sync tool for the last 2.5 years.

Has been very faithful and as known with this model from time to time it goes bezerk... but comes right back after a successful sync.

I also like the aesthetics of the case.

First to claim in Conus Only 
Or shipping on claimant outside of Conus.

If no bites tonight ill also post it in MOTs PIF










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

Tempus Populi said:


> Good old nice IronMan, but I'll wait till you decide to let that Bulova Lunar Pilot go =]


Apparently I'm not the only one secretly keeping an eye out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bach563 said:


> Apparently I'm not the only one secretly keeping an eye out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All you have to do os say Illl take one of the best Ironmans ever made!

Im surprised no one has put claim. Took me a while to fond the Green Version at a decent price.

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

I would prefer a kewl Timex but love your Waveceptor would be a wonderful goodie. I'll PM you my info


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

City74 said:


> Actually, I'll give some stuff away now. I just looked thru my strap drawer and found some straps I have never worn, and never will, so I might as well give them away. Here is a list:
> 
> 1) 20mm green/yellow NATO with black hardwear
> 2) 20mm red/black/grey NATO with polished hardwear
> ...


I'd like to claim that 22mm rubber strap, please!


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Vicious49 said:


> I'll take the demagnetiser if it's still available. Also the red/black/grey NATO if noone else wants it.


PM me your address and I'll send the demagnetizer out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> I'd like to claim that 22mm rubber strap, please!


PM me your address and I'll get the strap to ya

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Btw to the other 2 people who wanted things, they go out today. It’s been a crazy week at work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherpat (Aug 9, 2017)

City74 said:


> Btw to the other 2 people who wanted things, they go out today. It's been a crazy week at work


Hi City -

If no one's snagged it yet, I've been looking for a 19mm blue croc pattern strap! Could I claim that one please, again if it's still available? Thanks so much!

Now gotta look through my drawer and see if I have anything myself to offer. What a great thread this is....


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

City74 said:


> Btw to the other 2 people who wanted things, they go out today. It's been a crazy week at work
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great thanks, City74.

Sent from my K92 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> I would prefer a kewl Timex but love your Waveceptor would be a wonderful goodie. I'll PM you my info


Waveceptor Illuminator has been claimed! Received your PM'd. Will try to ship today but latest by Saturday morning.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> I would prefer a kewl Timex but love your Waveceptor would be a wonderful goodie. I'll PM you my info


Ive taken the bracelet off so I can mail it in Bubble wrapped/ envelop. Ill tape the spring bars to the bracelet.










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

City74 said:


> Actually, I'll give some stuff away now. I just looked thru my strap drawer and found some straps I have never worn, and never will, so I might as well give them away. Here is a list:
> 
> 1) 20mm green/yellow NATO with black hardwear
> 2) 20mm red/black/grey NATO with polished hardwear
> ...


Received the NATO today and has been put on my $23 bay find for one of the TX greats!

Thank you City74!

Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Received the NATO today and has been put on my $23 bay find for one of the TX greats!
> 
> Thank you City74!
> 
> ...


Welcome. Looks great. Enjoy


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Rich in the Lou

Waveceptor its waving its way to its Nueva Casa! 

Hope it serves you better than it served me which was excellently!


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Sherpat said:


> Hi City -
> 
> If no one's snagged it yet, I've been looking for a 19mm blue croc pattern strap! Could I claim that one please, again if it's still available? Thanks so much!
> 
> Now gotta look through my drawer and see if I have anything myself to offer. What a great thread this is....


The blue croc strap is taken by this gentleman. Mails tomorrow 5/28


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dup


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Dup


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Timex ironman. Works perfect (haven't used the chrono functions, so I really can't attest to them). I had wanted this to be my work watch, but it's just not me. I'll pay shipping within the US. I'll be removing the strap to ship it Flat. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

I sure would lke that Timex Ironman (with Indiglo) PM with my info to follow


----------



## Slm643 (Feb 21, 2017)

Just got this in the mail today, I think it looks great on my Scuba Dude! I may heat it up to wear with one of my bronze watches.. I'll think about it for a while though, thanks City74!! 









Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Slm643 said:


> Just got this in the mail today, I think it looks great on my Scuba Dude! I may heat it up to wear with one of my bronze watches.. I'll think about it for a while though, thanks City74!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most welcome. Looks great. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Well ... not quite the Lunar Pilot but perhaps more accurate!
> 
> This one is actually hard to let go. My first Atomic watch that has been my Sync tool for the last 2.5 years.
> 
> ...


GOT IT

Luv It

Thanks


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> GOT IT
> 
> Luv It
> 
> Thanks


I am glad you got it! Just remember that if it goes into bezerk mode.. all it takes is for it to sync again and is back to normal!

Here's some good PIF Goodness!

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Dupe - please delete


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

I have a NIB Lorus for anyone in CONUS that claims it
View attachment 14194855
View attachment 14194857

What crummy pics!


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

RobMc said:


> Timex ironman. Works perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it - just as described. Thanks so much


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Edit: removed accidental posting.


----------



## skelywag (Mar 15, 2015)

Got the Lego watch! Thank you very much Rob


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Cool idea guys. I will find some stuff.


----------



## FernandoFuenzalida (May 1, 2017)

Got the suede nato!!
Thanks a lot for the kindness and the effort of shiping Wolfsatz!!
It fits perfectly, and it's soooo comfortable!!!! 

Sent from my BLL-L23 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

FernandoFuenzalida said:


> Got the suede nato!!
> Thanks a lot for the kindness and the effort of shiping Wolfsatz!!
> It fits perfectly, and it's soooo comfortable!!!!
> 
> Sent from my BLL-L23 using Tapatalk


Que bien! 
Im glad that it arrived safely.

I alslo got Rich's Lorus today which I am wearing. Was not sure what to expect. 
Planning to pair this on a Nylon Nato.

Thank you Rich!



















Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Que bien!
> Im glad that it arrived safely.
> 
> I alslo got Rich's Lorus today which I am wearing. Was not sure what to expect.
> ...


Bracelet is on the change me immediately status so.....
TX Suade Nato 









On Ritchie Nylon Nato... much much Betta!










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I have a few watch movements/dials laying around. Quartz and mechanical. Not sure if they are even worth postage, but if you tinker with movements, you may have use of them. The Benrus auto looks worth fixing. Timex's May be fun to mess with as well. I got shipping within the U.S.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

*A strap and a bracelet*

The strap is 24mm with quick-release springbars. It's from an AliExpress vendor, claims to be leather (the jury is out), and is a very bright green.

The bracelet is a Speidel Twist-o-Flex, 20mm, in pretty good shape.

Either or both free to your door anywhere in the world. Please PM if interested.


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

I think that manual wind Timex movement above would fit in an old Timex manual wind I have. It was my grandmother's watch and I keep it, and I doubt the movement can be serviced short of full replacement. I would take that!

In the spirit of the thing, I offer the following:

Caravelle by Bulova quartz watch. Needs a battery. Blue dial, 38mm case by my tape measure, lume still glows somewhat, and remarkably comfortable bracelet.

Fits my ~7" wrist with no room to grow.

I can ship domestically on my dime, internationally on yours as I've been out of work for almost two months prepping for the CA bar exam :-(


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

RobMc said:


> I have a few watch movements/dials laying around. Quartz and mechanical. Not sure if they are even worth postage, but if you tinker with movements, you may have use of them. The Benrus auto looks worth fixing. Timex's May be fun to mess with as well. I got shipping within the U.S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The timex manual movement is gone. Btw, the Benrus runs when you rotate the rotor.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

Up for grabs is to vintage h moser military dial watches. One runs and last time I checked was keeping time(green strap). The other was running time till the crown fell out also the aftermarket crystal spins a little but doesn't come out(leather strap). Only will ship to US sorry everyone else. I can cover shipping if need be.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## devmartin (Nov 27, 2017)

devmartin said:


> Up for grabs is to vintage h moser military dial watches. One runs and last time I checked was keeping time(green strap). The other was running time till the crown fell out also the aftermarket crystal spins a little but doesn't come out(leather strap). Only will ship to US sorry everyone else. I can cover shipping if need be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both have been claimed off to TX tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, I'm in with this WWII vintage ammo pouch strap hand made by rene.r of the WUS forum. Wears very comfortably with no binding or chafing. I'll pick up the shipping in the ConUS, so come and get it!:rodekaart

Mike

P.S. - It's about 20mm.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Such great offerings! How generous is WUS!!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

doretta59 said:


> Okay, I'm in with this WWII vintage ammo pouch strap hand made by rene.r of the WUS forum. Wears very comfortably with no binding or chafing. I'll pick up the shipping in the ConUS, so come and get it!:rodekaart
> 
> Mike


What size?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Strap will be off to its new owner in the morning!:-!


----------



## FullFlavorPike (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for the movement, Rob! Great insurance for the future integrity of grandma's timex. 


If anybody wants the Caravelle, let me know. I'll look around and see if there's anything else to give out.


----------



## tloupe (May 10, 2019)

Thanks devmartin wearing the watch proudly.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

As suggested to me by doretta59 , I would like to put this DRAGON SHROUD plastic snap-on TUNA shroud for Seiko 7002s or 7548s. Instantly turns 'em into TUNAs.
Here it is on my Seiko 7002-7009 (that is now gone), and now the shroud needs a new home.






























I'll pay to ship it within CONUS (the connected 48). They go for about $30-something shipped on "the 'Bay". Let me know if you could use one. I liked the way it "TUNA'd up" my diver.


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Pay it forward! DRAGON SHROUD FOR SEIKO 7002 or 7548.*

As suggested to me by doretta59 , I would like to put this DRAGON SHROUD plastic snap-on TUNA shroud for Seiko 7002s or 7548s. THIS DESIGN WILL NOT FIT SKX. Instantly turns 'em into TUNAs.
Here it is on my Seiko 7002-7009 (that is now gone), and now the shroud needs a new home.

View attachment 14375527

View attachment 14375531

View attachment 14375535

View attachment 14375537


I'll pay to ship it within CONUS (the connected 48). They go for about $30-something shipped on "the 'Bay". Let me know if you could use one. I liked the way it "TUNA'd up" my diver.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

TJ Boogie said:


> Such great offerings! How generous is WUS!!


I understand your irony and partly agree with you, but you can always make a difference 
There already have been some cool giveaways from MAV for instance.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

DP


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Tempus Populi said:


> I understand your irony and partly agree with you, but you can always make a difference
> There already have been some cool giveaways from MAV for instance.


Excuse me?


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

So there was no irony?
My apologies then.


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Tempus Populi said:


> So there was no irony?
> My apologies then.


I think you mean sarcasm, not irony. And I read it as TJ Boogie really liking what was offered and the generosity of folks on WUS.


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

dbostedo said:


> I think you mean sarcasm, not irony. And I read it as TJ Boogie really liking what was offered and the generosity of folks on WUS.


Yes I think the generosity is great, I quite like the community on WUS


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Tempus Populi said:


> So there was no irony?
> My apologies then.


I also thought it was sarcasm lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

tinman143 said:


> I also thought it was sarcasm lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Internet forums are weird sometimes. :-d Really written communication in general if you read a certain tone into things. I have a co-worker who I know tends to read sarcasm into a lot of things - it's easy to do.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks, that’s what I meant. Sarcasm, not irony. Got lost in translation.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> Thanks, that's what I meant. Sarcasm, not irony. Got lost in translation.


How about neither. The guy was SIMPLY commenting on how cool this thread is. Geez, if you think you're gonna score an explorer here, I've got bad news for you.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

uplockjock said:


> How about neither. The guy was SIMPLY commenting on how cool this thread is. Geez, if you think you're gonna score an explorer here, I've got bad news for you.


Settle down now.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

Could some people BE more dense? There, I dumbed it down for you.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

22mm. Smells like leather, but I'm not sure. I got shipping. Conus only. It's just a strap. Probably not worth the international shipping.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

I'll jump on that, Rob. I'm needing a 22mm!


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I have about twice as many straps as I need. These are up for grabs. Free shipping in U.S. Elsewhere, two bucks for the first and another dollar for each additional. PM if you want any. From left to right:


22mm leather NATO. That's all I know about it.
22mm Parnis leather. I can't decide if it's black or a very dark brown.
20mm Wocci leather. I've bought several Wocci straps on Amazon and they're pretty good.
15mm alligator-ish leather(-ish?) with deployant buckle. From eBay.


----------



## BoppinVinnieB (Dec 7, 2016)

I could use the Parnis!


----------



## bbrou33 (Aug 16, 2012)

walpow said:


> I have about twice as many straps as I need. These are up for grabs. Free shipping in U.S. Elsewhere, two bucks for the first and another dollar for each additional. PM if you want any. From left to right:
> 
> 
> 22mm leather NATO. That's all I know about it.
> ...


I'll grab the 22 leather nato

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Parnis and NATO spoken for.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

**** Gone to YellowBear **** Free moose StrapsCo Combat nato. 20mm size. Brand new. 
First to post a picture of the watch they'll use it on can have it.

Thanks


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Vlance said:


> Free moose StrapsCo Combat nato. 20mm size. Brand new.
> First to post a picture of the watch they'll use it on can have it.
> 
> Thanks


Yes please! Would love this for my Oris 65









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Pay it forward! DRAGON SHROUD FOR SEIKO 7002 or 7548.*



DocSLUGGO said:


> As suggested to me by doretta59 , I would like to put this DRAGON SHROUD plastic snap-on TUNA shroud for Seiko 7002s or 7548s. THIS DESIGN WILL NOT FIT SKX. Instantly turns 'em into TUNAs.
> Here it is on my Seiko 7002-7009 (that is now gone), and now the shroud needs a new home.
> 
> View attachment 14375527
> ...


THIS PLASTIC SHROUD FOR 7002 IS STILL AVAILABLE, IF YOU WANT IT!


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

AUSTRALIAN OFFER

To celebrate one year as a WIS and reflecting on my year of madness I offer this to a fellow member.










36mm, automatic, sized to my 7inch wrist plus two spare links. It works fine and presents as new. Purchased as an experiment for the smaller sizes and only worn for a couple of months.

Greatly prefer to ship to a fellow Australian but if no local takers will ship OS for a small fee.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Did this before, so feeling like it’s Thanksgiving time once again! I’ll pickup shipping within ConUS, so let me know.

Mike


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Anybody want these!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

doretta59 said:


> Anybody want these!


What size are these?


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

All straps from my August post are spoken for. Anybody need a 22mm bracelet for a CCCP Sputnik?

EDIT: CCCP bracelet has found a new home.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

walpow said:


> Anybody need a 22mm bracelet for a CCCP Sputnik?


I've got some Russian watches - a CCCP band would be nice.

I'll send you my info

rich


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I just took the 20mm leather strap from Walpow, now it's my turn to Pay It Forward. Pictured is a 20mm lug width Seiko titanium two tone bracelet. If you want it, send me a pm with your name and address and I'll get it right out to you.
Joe


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wolfsatz said:


> What size are these?


Sorry for the late response, but they're 15-20mm.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Vlance said:


> **** Gone to YellowBear **** Free moose StrapsCo Combat nato. 20mm size. Brand new.
> First to post a picture of the watch they'll use it on can have it.
> 
> Thanks


Boom! What a great combo. Thanks again Vlance!


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Anyone want an almost new Seiko SKX013 20mm jubilee bracelet? End links are a little messed up from me unsuccessfully trying to fit this on my SARB035. Also included are hollow end links from WatchGecko if you want to try fitting it on another watch.

View attachment 14673357


I also have a 20mm rubber/silicone strap from AliExpress. It's supposed to fit an Omega Seamaster. Not sure which model(s) but it didn't fit my SMPC.

View attachment 14673361


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

yellowbear said:


> Boom! What a great combo. Thanks again Vlance!
> 
> View attachment 14673351


Looks great man!


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

walpow said:


> All straps from my August post are spoken for. Anybody need a 22mm bracelet for a CCCP Sputnik?
> 
> EDIT: CCCP bracelet has found a new home.


Got it - Thanks a bunch -its going on one of my Vostocs


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

doretta59 said:


> Did this before, so feeling like it's Thanksgiving time once again! I'll pickup shipping within ConUS, so let me know.
> 
> Mike


Jubilee spoken for, but 3 expansions still waiting for a home. Ah, the land of the misfit toys!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 14670443
> 
> 
> I just took the 20mm leather strap from Walpow, now it's my turn to Pay It Forward. Pictured is a 20mm lug width Seiko titanium two tone bracelet. If you want it, send me a pm with your name and address and I'll get it right out to you.
> Joe


Thanks CT ..
The color has been tough to march well... but it feels so good. 









Uo for grabs... LNIB Invicta pseudo diver and new TX expansion strap 20mm

Shipping on the Wolf CONUS only!










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

walpow said:


> I have about twice as many straps as I need. These are up for grabs. Free shipping in U.S. Elsewhere, two bucks for the first and another dollar for each additional. PM if you want any. From left to right:
> 
> 
> 22mm leather NATO. That's all I know about it.
> ...


NVM
Did not see next post

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Don Madson (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi, Yellowbear.

I could use the Jubilee for the SKX013, if it's still available. Let me know if I should send you my shipping info...

Regards!
Don


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> cottontop said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14670443
> ...


I could use the Invicta. That's a nice color combo


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> I could use the Invicta. That's a nice color combo


Cool Beans... PM your shipping info.

Tit Bra TX by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Don Madson (Apr 19, 2016)

I've e got a bracelet incoming from Yellow bear, and I've got a generic 22mm dark red - brown 
faux 'gator strap to donate. Put it on once, didn't appreciate it. I'll ship anywhere CONUS. FIRST PM with your name and address will get it. ( GONE, GONE, GONE...)


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's a Parnis bracelet up for grabs. 20mm, with plastic still on it. Came off one of these.


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

I’ll take that please. I was just in need of one as of last night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

doretta59 said:


> Did this before, so feeling like it's Thanksgiving time once again! I'll pickup shipping within ConUS, so let me know.
> 
> Mike


I'd love to pickup one of these for my Grandfathers old watch. Iwon't be able to check the size until i get back home in a week though. I might ping you after Xmas and see. Thanks Mate.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

These are now gone, thanks to all that inquired!


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Cheers watchbros! Lots of loving here! Merry Christmas to one and all!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz kindly gave me the Invicta so it's my turn to clear up some space. I have a twist on 19mm and a Milan style 22mm band that could use a good home.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Paying it forward with this nice 20mm deBeers Europa black leather and canvas strap. Send me a PM if you want it and I will get it right out to you.
Joe


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> Wolfsatz kindly gave me the Invicta so it's my turn to clear up some space. I have a twist on 19mm and a Milan style 22mm band that could use a good home.
> 
> View attachment 14729353


Claimed by Roningrad


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Suunto Vector abc watch with negative display. Needs a battery. Will ship to conus for free









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## momedic (May 3, 2011)

Squirrel Murphy said:


> Suunto Vector abc watch with negative display. Needs a battery. Will ship to conus for free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take this! PM your way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

momedic said:


> I'll take this! PM your way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Momedic got the Suunto!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

walpow said:


> Here's a Parnis bracelet up for grabs. 20mm, with plastic still on it. Came off one of these.
> 
> View attachment 14721511


Huge shoutout to Walpow for the bracelet. Thank you so much. . It's a great fit on my Alpinist. Let's hope it brought me good luck on my job interview today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 14729465
> 
> 
> Paying it forward with this nice 20mm deBeers Europa black leather and canvas strap. Send me a PM if you want it and I will get it right out to you.
> Joe


Hey Joe..
was this claimed at all.... if not... I'd take it... may look good on these

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

Parsival said:


> Huge shoutout to Walpow for the bracelet. Thank you so much. . It's a great fit on my Alpinist. Let's hope it brought me good luck on my job interview today.
> 
> View attachment 14751815
> 
> ...


Love the Alpinist, I hope to own one some day! Nice piece!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> may look good on these


Still can't forgive myself for doubting when Walmart had these for $35 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Parsival said:


> Huge shoutout to Walpow for the bracelet. Thank you so much. . It's a great fit on my Alpinist. Let's hope it brought me good luck on my job interview today.


I'm very glad to help with your ParniSeiko. Let us know about the job.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> Hey Joe..
> was this claimed at all.... if not... I'd take it... may look good on these
> 
> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


No one has claimed it yet Wolfsatz. It's yours. I still have your address in my file. I will get it right out to you early next week. It should work well on your Timex's.
Joe


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tempus Populi said:


> Still can't forgive myself for doubting when Walmart had these for $35
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perhaps the best deal on any TX for the whole year... i was also impressed that these came on a nice presentation box with 2 NATOS.

Here's a reminder to not doubt your insticts on Custom Straps by Tenessean87










Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I want to Pay It Forward with this brand new, never been worn, all links present Bulova bracelet. 20mm lug width. I just received a brand new Bulova watch, and because I don't care for bracelets, I replaced the bracelet with a leather strap. If you want it, shoot me a PM with your name and address and I will mail it right out to you.
Joe


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

I'd like to have that Bulova bracelet - maybe for my latest Snoopy? info in PM


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> I'd like to have that Bulova bracelet - maybe for my latest Snoopy? info in PM


You got it. Just waiting for the PM.
Joe


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

First, I want to say to RobMc, this is a great thread. Well done.

So, I have a couple of items.

First, I have a brown deerskin watch band, 20mm. It is from Strapped For Time, and I paid $51.95. It is super soft. Unworn. 









Next, I have what is admittedly a cheap Mickey Mouse watch. Safari Mickey. I didn't like the original band (which is included), so I put an aftermarket 20mm band on it. I put a genuine crocodile band, handmade in Italy, on it to fancy it up. Paid $30 for the watch and more than $100 for the band. (Yes, I know. My watch guy looked at me like I was crazy, but happily sold it to me.). Worn maybe 5 times. 

















Happy to mail it to anyone CONUS, Alaska, or Hawaii.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

.


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

domayotte said:


> First, I want to say to RobMc, this is a great thread. Well done.
> 
> So, I have a couple of items.
> 
> ...


I could really use the Strapped for Time strap.

I'll shoot you a PM!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Deerskin strap claimed!! It’s in the mail!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

I would love to claim the Mickey Mouse watch with the croc strap if still avail. 

PM’s on the way. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Mickey and croc band have a new home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

Love this idea, kudos to the originator. 
Can't wait to get home tonight to look for items to add.


----------



## jamnesiac34 (Apr 19, 2012)

Love this idea, kudos to the originator. 
Can't wait to get home tonight to look for items to add.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

I would like to offer up a set of Timex watches for someone else to enjoy. I need to spend more time with my divers.

Timex Expedition in very good condition, all original. Timex Ironman, this is unlike other Ironmans, most features are controlled by the crown. Aftermarket strap, not a perfect fit though. Best of all, both have Indiglo.

Would like to ship as a set - ConUS only though. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

watchustebbing said:


> I would like to offer up a set of Timex watches for someone else to enjoy. I need to spend more time with my divers.
> 
> Timex Expedition in very good condition, all original. Timex Ironman, this is unlike other Ironmans, most features are controlled by the crown. Aftermarket strap, not a perfect fit though. Best of all, both have Indiglo.
> 
> ...


I would be happy to take these!

Was looking for digital watches for these kids I tutor. I will PIF with something to the community soon!

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

domayotte said:


> Mickey and croc band have a new home!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arrived and on my wrist. Looks fabulous and way better in person than the picture, will enjoy it.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, I’m going to add to the “Pay it forward” well once again. These are perfectly running vintage pieces that I’m willing to ship for free to anyone in the ConUS that promises to show them the love that they deserve. They are completely original down to their bracelets. PM me if interested. Mike


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Kronotron has been spoken for, but Caravelle still needs some love, so...:roll:

P.S. - The Speidel Twist-O-Flex would be a nice addition to a vintage timepiece if the watch doesn't interest anyone, so just ask and I'll separate to two if need be.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

doretta59 said:


> Kronotron has been spoken for, but Caravelle still needs some love, so...:roll:
> 
> P.S. - The Speidel Twist-O-Flex would be a nice addition to a vintage timepiece if the watch doesn't interest anyone, so just ask and I'll separate to two if need be.


PM sent.
Joe


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

The Caravelle is going to Joe, but the Speidel Twist-O-Flex is still up for grabs!:rodekaart


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

The Caravelle from doretta59. He wanted me to post a "wrist shot" but my wrist and forearm is so gross with old man spots, scrapes and scabs, and flaky skin that I decided to spare everyone from that and post the photo with one of my Henley style tee shirts that would match the gold color of the watch case. I installed a brown leather strap. The watch winds and runs great and keeps excellent time. The high school commemorative logo on the dial is not distracting at all and looks like some kind of decoration unless you look at it closely. Thanks again Mike!
Joe


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

The Kronotron from doretta59 arrived and it is beautiful. Thank you very much. I will find something to post later this week. As requested, here is a wrist shot.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

So happy that you guys are enjoying your new timepieces, wear them in the best of health! Mike


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I would like to Pay It Forward with this navy blue canvas Nato strap. Shoot me a PM with your name and address and I will get it right out to you.
Joe


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

^^^^^^
This Navy Blue Nato is still up for grabs. It looks brand new and I don't think it has ever actually been worn. It came on a vintage watch I recently acquired. I don't really care for Nato straps for myself especially on a vintage watch, so I switched it out for a more period friendly leather strap. 

I have had a few inquiries as to the lug width; it is 18mm.
Joe


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Joe,
I hate to see a perfectly good Nato go to waste... I’ve waited for two days... 

This should fit the Komadirskie just fine. 

I’ll take it if it is still avail. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks for the Harris loupe Rob, certainly going to put it to good use. Mike


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Wolfsatz, it is yours. Sorry for the two day wait. Sometimes the "Pay It Forward" thread gets buried under several pages and then I forget to check it. I still have your address. I will get it out to you, probably on Monday.
Joe


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Cross Posting from MoT PIF

I got two TX expansion bracelets available.. and adding the Three GMT Rubber STrap.. Black with Orange Highlights. I dislike rubber, so that is pretty much like new.

(the bracelets may be spoken for. I shall know tomorrow)
* Weekender Homage - Torbollo about a year old. Working fine. 
* Lorus Day Date - for mods... the minute hand is loose; everything else works fine. (Claimed by Bbrrou33) :arrow: 
* if you need up to two CR 2032.. I got these by mistake, I do not have any watches that need these, 
* Two Timex Expansion bracelets brand new never used.

PIF MOT by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Cross Posting from MoT PIF
> 
> I got two TX expansion bracelets available.. and adding the Three GMT Rubber STrap.. Black with Orange Highlights. I dislike rubber, so that is pretty much like new.
> 
> ...


*(the bracelets may be spoken for. I shall know tomorrow*) --> Bracelets are spoken for and going to MoT 
** Weekender Homage - Torbollo about a year old. Working fine*. --> Torbollo is now spoken for and going to Cottontop 
* Lorus Day Date - for mods... the minute hand is loose; everything else works fine.Lorus is back available 
* if you need up to two CR 2032.. I got these by mistake, I do not have any watches that need these,
* Two Timex Expansion bracelets brand new never used.


----------



## uperhemi (Nov 15, 2018)

@watchustebbing thank you - these have arrived safely! Can't wait to give these to the students.

I'm going to look through my box to see what I can give back.









Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

Solid micro brand up for grabs. Seiko movement. Bronze has good patina but can be removed if you want to start over. There are some decent scuffs on the bezel that's could be brushed. Brand is Vancouver Watch Corp (formerly Cobra de Caliber). Model is Molon Labe. 100m WR. Anyone that claims needs to send me a pre paid postage label. Cheers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

BT1985 said:


> Solid micro brand up for grabs. Seiko movement. Bronze has good patina but can be removed if you want to start over. There are some decent scuffs on the bezel that's could be brushed. Brand is Vancouver Watch Corp (formerly Cobra de Caliber). Model is Molon Labe. 100m WR. Anyone that claims needs to send me a pre paid postage label. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I get that?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

RobMc said:


> Can I get that?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

BT1985 said:


> It's yours.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! PM sent! And it's my bday (the 11th).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice piece there! Thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, who wants this stuff? Clasps are 20mm, strap is 18mm and Speidel Twist-O-Flex is 17mm. Hopefully, one taker for all in the ConUS and shipped for free of course!:rodekaart


----------



## surprise123 (Aug 9, 2018)

doretta59 said:


> Okay, who wants this stuff? Clasps are 20mm, strap is 18mm and Speidel Twist-O-Flex is 17mm. Hopefully, one taker for all in the ConUS and shipped for free of course!:rodekaart


PM for the clasps

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

These are spoken for, terrific!


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

*22mm Straps*

Column one: silicone
First three: Clockwork Synergy *Blue one is gone*
Last one: Barton *Gone!*

Column two: nylon
*orange and black one is gone*
All from Amazon or eBay. The first two are identical to a well-known brand, but I've forgotten which.

All 22mm. Please PM if you want any, as I may forget to check this thread.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

*Re: Straps!*



walpow said:


> PM


Just wanted to give a shout out to walpow

He sent me a beautiful green NATO strap for my SNK

Thank you!!









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

*Spoken for and already on its way ...*

Anyone want this old Timex? It appears to be keeping decent time.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I could be wrong, but I think that’s fairly rare 2 hand marlin. Very cool piece, and a great give away!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

walpow said:


> Anyone want this old Timex? It appears to be keeping decent time.
> 
> View attachment 14887497


I'd like to claim this if it's available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

RobMc said:


> I could be wrong, but I think that's fairly rare 2 hand marlin. Very cool piece, and a great give away!


Then I'm glad I found it a good home.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

walpow said:


> Column one: silicone
> First three: Clockwork Synergy
> Last one: Barton *Gone!*
> 
> ...


Pm sent about the orange and black stripes nylon


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Arrived in the mail today, I love it, and I had the perfect strap for it!!

I'll come up with something to offer up this weekend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BT1985 (Jan 8, 2019)

RobMc said:


> Arrived in the mail today, I love it, and I had the perfect strap for it!!
> 
> I'll come up with something to offer up this weekend!
> 
> ...


Looks great on that strap! Glad you like it. It's a great watch. Wear in good health.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I know little about this one. Just dug it out. Inner and outer Hamilton boxes. Engraving dated 1970. Gold filled. Serial number pictured. 
Movement is ruined by an old battery, water, or both. Hands still move by the crown though. 
Up for Grabs!
I am still digging through stuff.


----------



## Phandyside (Sep 29, 2016)

Man so glad to see this thread is still alive and well. Looked back through the last year or so and some really nice stuff has been shared around. Love this community, even if I don’t get to visit as much as I should this is still what I think a forum should be about. 
Cheers to everyone who participated! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, I claimed a great PIF last week, so now it's my turn to put up. Right off the bat, I can't come close to the level of what I claimed, but I have a few cool things that people may want.

I got shipping within the states.

1) Casio Illuminator. I've had this Casio for YEARS! Can't even remember when I got it, I have no idea how it's still running. Time is 3 minutes off. It's taken years to get that far off.

2) Dan Henry branded 3 watch roll.

3) 2 leather straps, both 20mm. Tried on, but never worn out.

4) green canvas strap. Worn, but tons of life left. Great strap for a field watch. It's 22mm.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

RobMc said:


> Ok, I claimed a great PIF last week, so now it's my turn to put up. Right off the bat, I can't come close to the level of what I claimed, but I have a few cool things that people may want.
> 
> I got shipping within the states.
> 
> ...


PM sent.
Joe


----------



## Bach563 (Nov 18, 2018)

RobMc said:


> Ok, I claimed a great PIF last week, so now it's my turn to put up. Right off the bat, I can't come close to the level of what I claimed, but I have a few cool things that people may want.
> 
> I got shipping within the states.
> 
> ...


Has the watch roll been spoken for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

How about the 20mm leathers? PM incoming

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

cottontop said:


> PM sent.
> Joe


Brown leather is yours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Both leather straps, and the watch roll are spoken for. Canvas strap and Casio remain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd put the canvas to good use! P. M. Sent.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well that is a beautiful Casio 
I would love to have it if it is still available 
Pm incoming 
Thank you for the very kind gift to us all
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

All have been claimed and shipped. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

nello said:


> I know little about this one. Just dug it out. Inner and outer Hamilton boxes. Engraving dated 1970. Gold filled. Serial number pictured.
> Movement is ruined by an old battery, water, or both. Hands still move by the crown though.
> Up for Grabs!
> I am still digging through stuff.


That's a beauty. Shame about the movement


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

walpow said:


> *Spoken for and already on its way ...*
> 
> Anyone want this old Timex? It appears to be keeping decent time.
> 
> View attachment 14887497


Sorry its late but I did receive Walpows timex only problem is I don't have a strap at the moment for it so if unfortunately will have to sit.

Anyways I searched through what goodies I have and have these two straps sitting around. These are all 18mm. First is a green nato and the second one is a brown alligator embossed hirsch leather. I purchased them used and they just sat in my watch box. Sorry CONUs only.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well I am going to give away some of my goodies...
Not sure what everyone likes but want to pay it forward after the incredible gift incoming...
Thank you again for this incredibly generous thread
God Bless,John

Here is what i have been able to find
I know i have more somewhere too
finally found these items
so take what u like 
lets get them all new homes
God Bless,John 
stay safe out there

well here is a whole lot of stuff
instead of making multiple listings 
i will make this easy 
first who wants it gets it 
there is new and used bands in there 
what u see is what u get


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

I have a couple of G-Shocks that I don't wear and don't have bands for. US only please.









Both are claimed thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MissSummerStorm (Apr 18, 2014)

Realize said:


> I have a couple of G-Shocks that I don't wear and don't have bands for. US only please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If nobody has claimed them I would like to request them.. I would love to surprise my godson with them!


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

MissSummerStorm said:


> If nobody has claimed them I would like to request them.. I would love to surprise my godson with them!


Just PM me your info.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1384359 (Mar 13, 2019)

I have two Akto watches that need batteries but are in good condition. Small, at 32mm diameter, 13mm height, and 16mm band. I'm thinking that these would be a great way to get a kid into watches - what's better than spaceships and fighter planes?




























I'll cover conus shipping. Thanks!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Realize said:


> I have a couple of G-Shocks that I don't wear and don't have bands for. US only please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id take the white and purple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

41Mets said:


> Id take the white and purple
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry but both have been claimed.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Realize said:


> I'm sorry but both have been claimed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thanks anyway!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

zenfrogmaster said:


> I have two Akto watches that need batteries but are in good condition. Small, at 32mm diameter, 13mm height, and 16mm band. I'm thinking that these would be a great way to get a kid into watches - what's better than spaceships and fighter planes?
> View attachment 14908351


Has the spaceship one been claimed? I'd love to give that to my nephew!


----------



## 1384359 (Mar 13, 2019)

OnyxNight said:


> Has the spaceship one been claimed? I'd love to give that to my nephew!


It's yours, well, your nephew's - PM me with your details and I'll get it out to you. Thanks!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Is the planes still available?


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

I just got my watch and I love it 
Thank you again my friend 
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Casio Mdv 106. Crystal is scratched and it needs a battery. Shipping is on me to the Conus









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Squirrel Murphy said:


> Casio Mdv 106. Crystal is scratched and it needs a battery. Shipping is on me to the Conus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM sent.
Joe


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey Squirrel Murphy. I'll take the Casio if it is still available.
PM sent.


----------



## 1384359 (Mar 13, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is the planes still available?
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


WWII fighters still available - please send me a PM with your info and I'll get it right out. Thanks!


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Squirrel Murphy said:


> Casio Mdv 106. Crystal is scratched and it needs a battery. Shipping is on me to the Conus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Islander006 snagged the Casio

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OnyxNight (Feb 2, 2019)

Thanks to zenfrogmaster for the space watch and some space related things!









In addition to the watch, there's a postcard from the Johnson Space Center, a magnet from the Titan Missle Museum, and a shuttle pen. My nephew is getting them all except the magnet


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Here are a couple of free brand new NATO straps. The 20mm olive one is from Watch Gecko, the black/green Bond is from Gnomon Watches and is 20 or 22mm. First one to reply gets them both!


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

mav said:


> Here are a couple of free brand new NATO straps. The 20mm olive one is from Watch Gecko, the black/green Bond is from Gnomon Watches and is 20 or 22mm. First one to reply gets them both!


PM sent.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Realize said:


> PM sent.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Replied back and they are yours!


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Thank you!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Squirrel Murphy said:


> Islander006 snagged the Casio
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thank you Squirrel Murphy!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

I want to pass this along to a good home. It's a handwind timex that seems to be running fairly good. It's just the watch head. Conus shipping included.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

RobMc said:


> Ok, I claimed a great PIF last week, so now it's my turn to put up. Right off the bat, I can't come close to the level of what I claimed, but I have a few cool things that people may want.
> 
> I got shipping within the states.
> 
> ...


The watch roll is still available. Long story.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

islander009 said:


> I want to pass this along to a good home. It's a handwind timex that seems to be running fairly good. It's just the watch head. Conus shipping included.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shot gun!

I'd like to claim this one if it's still available?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## KROG (Oct 31, 2016)

> The watch roll is still available. Long story.


I could really use that if it's still available.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

KROG said:


> I could really use that if it's still available.


You got it. Send me your address.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Shot gun!
> 
> I'd like to claim this one if it's still available?
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


It's yours just send me a PM with your mailing address.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

Edit: Claimed

Bezel insert adhesive for SKX007/009... free to anyone who wants it. I'll pay the postage.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

islander009 said:


> It's yours just send me a PM with your mailing address.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm sent thanks !

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

HKasdf said:


> Bezel insert adhesive for SKX007/009... free to anyone who wants it. I'll pay the postage.


 PM sent

rich


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> PM sent
> 
> rich


You got it. I'll send them out tomorrow.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I have a factory Orient strap from my Bambino. No spring bar or buckle but unused. It's 21mm blue croc


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Draconian Collector said:


> I have a factory Orient strap from my Bambino. No spring bar or buckle but unused. It's 21mm blue croc
> View attachment 14950997
> 
> View attachment 14950999


I'll take the Orient strap if you still have it. PM sent.
Joe


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

I have a 20mm olive green/red stripe MN style strap from AliExpress. The strap is too long for me, and I have sold all my watches with 20mm lug width. Just shoot me a PM.

Edit: forgot to add the pic









Edit 2: Claimed!


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

HKasdf said:


> Edit: Claimed
> 
> Bezel insert adhesive for SKX007/009... free to anyone who wants it. I'll pay the postage.


Got the adhesive rings

Thank You

You are a pleasure to deal with


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

This is a great thread, a great idea, and a really positive thing to do - especially at a time like this when there isn't a lot of good news in the world. Little acts of kindness go a long way. I'll be adding some of my own "just sitting around" items.


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

So here is my first pay it forward freebie. Its an older Wenger Swiss Army watch. Its quite small and shows its years in dings, etc., but is not half bad looking. Runs well. Would be a great intro watch for a son. I can mail it out early next week. The recipient is obligated simply to do something nice for someone else ... which a lot of people could use right now.


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Got the adhesive rings
> 
> Thank You
> 
> You are a pleasure to deal with


Glad to hear it, and you're welcome!


----------



## Watch Addicted (Feb 22, 2020)

VaEagle said:


> So here is my first pay it forward freebie. Its an older Wenger Swiss Army watch. Its quite small and shows its years in dings, etc., but is not half bad looking. Runs well. Would be a great intro watch for a son. I can mail it out early next week. The recipient is obligated simply to do something nice for someone else ... which a lot of people could use right now.
> 
> View attachment 14966383
> 
> ...


I would love to claim this if it's still available. I'm in Canada, not sure if that's an issue. Thanks!


----------



## VaEagle (Nov 29, 2017)

I'll send it out Monday by snail mail. Just PM me the address. Enjoy it!


----------



## Crewsdawg (Feb 4, 2018)

This is awesome, I have a couple old timex pieces I’ll get up soon


----------



## Watch Addicted (Feb 22, 2020)

VaEagle said:


> I'll send it out Monday by snail mail. Just PM me the address. Enjoy it!


Will send you my details now. Thanks!


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Paying it forward here with a seemingly unused Orient leather strap on deployant. It is navy blue with white stitching.

Happy to mail this out to someone CONUS, will even disinfect it before package 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

acl1986 said:


> Paying it forward here with a seemingly unused Orient leather strap on deployant. It is navy blue with white stitching.
> 
> Happy to mail this out to someone CONUS, will even disinfect it before package
> 
> ...


I do not have any Orient on my collection...so excuse the ignorance.. but what's the width?


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

acl1986 said:


> Paying it forward here with a seemingly unused Orient leather strap on deployant. It is navy blue with white stitching.
> 
> Happy to mail this out to someone CONUS, will even disinfect it before package
> 
> ...


Is that strap from the Planet Orient?

Sent from the White House on the tax payers dime.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

acl1986 said:


> Paying it forward here with a seemingly unused Orient leather strap on deployant. It is navy blue with white stitching.
> 
> Happy to mail this out to someone CONUS, will even disinfect it before package
> 
> ...


This thread has been real quiet lately and I think continuing it could bring smiles to peoples faces. I hope everyone is doing well.

Sorry to ask is this still available? If so what's the strap size and deployment buckle size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I have 3 of these leather straps I want to "pay forward." They are black and came off Vostok Komandirskie watches. For 18mm lug size. Are only slightly used. Will include spring bars. I just don't care for black straps as all of my watches now have tan or brown leather straps. You can have all three, two, or one. Send me a pm and they are yours. I will cover postage to anywhere in the USA.
Joe

PS, They only have one "keeper" and that's the way they are made.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

acl1986 said:


> Paying it forward here with a seemingly unused Orient leather strap on deployant. It is navy blue with white stitching.
> 
> Happy to mail this out to someone CONUS, will even disinfect it before package
> 
> ...


Do you still have this strap?

Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

guspech750 said:


> Do you still have this strap?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T378V using Tapatalk


I do!

I've been away for a bit, but PM me with an address and I'll get it shipped out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HKasdf (Jul 19, 2018)

I have a pair of 22mm fat aftermarket spring bars available to anyone who could use it. It seems to be 2.5mm, but my dual calipers are a bit off. It's not as generous as others here, but it is not being used and just sitting in my drawer.

Send me a PM if you want it.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

*Edit: All three nylons are gone.*

These are cluttering the place up and I'm never going to use any of them. All are 22mm. The three similar silicones are from Ollrear, a company that sells on Amazon. The two similar silicones are from Clockwork Synergy. The remaining silicone and the three nylons are from various Amazon and eBay vendors. All except the single green silicone have quick-change springbars. PM if you want any.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

walpow said:


> These are cluttering the place up and I'm never going to use any of them. All are 22mm. The three similar silicones are from Ollrear, a company that sells on Amazon. The two similar silicones are from Clockwork Synergy. The remaining silicone and the three nylons are from various Amazon and eBay vendors. All except the single green silicone have quick-change springbars. PM if you want any.
> View attachment 15339535
> View attachment 15339536
> View attachment 15339537
> View attachment 15339538


Pm sent

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

The three nylons in the post above are spoken for. All silicone still available.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I had pif’d a watch roll back in March, and we had agreed that it would be better to wait for the CV situation in NY to subside before I shipped it. 

I think it’s safe to send now, but I went and deleted all my messages without realizing the PIF convo. 
So, to the person I was supposed to ship this to; Please reply to that old message


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Ok, this was claimed before quarantine. It was agreed I'd ship it after things eased up. Now I cannot contact the member, as I've since deleted my posts. No one replied to my last post, so the dan Henry watch roll is still available. My apologies to the member that had claimed it, but I'm unable to re-connect with you. Actually this is the 3rd attempt to give away First time it was returned to sender. 
So, I got shipping within North America.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

RobMc said:


> Ok, this was claimed before quarantine. It was agreed I'd ship it after things eased up. Now I cannot contact the member, as I've since deleted my posts. No one replied to my last post, so the dan Henry watch roll is still available. My apologies to the member that had claimed it, but I'm unable to re-connect with you. Actually this is the 3rd attempt to give away First time it was returned to sender.
> So, I got shipping within North America.
> View attachment 15381259
> 
> ...


I'd love that watch roll!


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey folks - This thread has been a great idea... so I figured I'd participate. I've been thinking of paring down my collection, and rather than sell a couple of the affordables, I figured I'd give them to someone that might get more use out of them. They've both been worn only handfuls of times - probably less than 10 total. So they're really just taking up space for me. If you think you'll wear them more, let me know. I'm hoping to ship them out next Friday before I leave for vacation for a week... so apologies in advance if I take a while to get them to you.

Anyway, here's the first watch...

*The Zeppelin has been claimed.*
Zeppelin Flatline.... Miyota Cal 9132, power reserve and 24-hour subdial, butterfly deployant:


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

And the second...

*The Orient Wingman has been claimed.*
Orient Wingman...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I'd like to claim this Zep


dbostedo said:


> Anyway, here's the first watch...
> 
> Zeppelin Flatline.... Miyota Cal 9132, power reserve and 24-hour subdial, butterfly deployant:
> 
> ...


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I'd like to claim this Zep


You got it. See PM.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

dbostedo said:


> And the second...
> 
> Orient Wingman...
> 
> ...


Hi I'd like to claim this Orient if it's still available?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

islander009 said:


> Hi I'd like to claim this Orient if it's still available?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it! PM coming.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I saw this for the first time now and thought I would have a dig around. I found all these in my odds and ends box. Not the most desirable items but any takers ?

A Komono gold tone quartz (the case is not in great shape)
Gold tone seiko quartz on a green quick release fulmosa strap
Three vintage stretch bracelets one gold, one stainless steel, one rose gold tone


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

And one further one 
Timberland two tone ana-digi chrono alarm with navigational bezel









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brookline pgh (Jul 9, 2020)

I have only been on about a month and don't feel comfortable taking something, but I will give something, it's not much, but it is something. The first automatic I ever bought. See-through back, 200m WR. I will sanitize, and ship world-wide. Just pm me.
Steve


----------



## dbostedo (Feb 26, 2014)

brookline pgh said:


> I have only been on about a month and don't feel comfortable taking something, but I will give something, it's not much, but it is something. The first automatic I ever bought. See-through back, 200m WR. I will sanitize, and ship world-wide. Just pm me.
> Steve
> View attachment 15399970


Nice to know yinz guys in Brookline are generous 'n 'at.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

@RobMc thanks for setting this up!

I have three strap lots I'm happy to pass along. I'll cover shipping in the USA (First class - slapping a couple of stamps on an envelope). If you're outside the country, I guess you'd be responsible for covering shipping.

*Lot 1: CLAIMED*

20mm
Gray leather from Strapmill Canada
2x two piece NATO from Blushark (quick release)










*Lot 2: CLAIMED *

21mm
Green canvas from Cheapest NATO
Whisky leather from Cheapest NATO
Tan leather from Barton
(all quick release)










*Lot 3:*

22mm
Espresso leather single pass from Barton
Bond nylon single pass from Long Island Watch










*One lot per member, please. *


----------



## franklyfresh (Jul 20, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> @RobMc thanks for setting this up!
> 
> I have three strap lots I'm happy to pass along. I'll cover shipping in the USA (First class - slapping a couple of stamps on an envelope). If you're outside the country, I guess you'd be responsible for covering shipping.
> 
> ...


Can I claim the gray strapmill if not already done so?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

franklyfresh said:


> Can I claim the gray strapmill if not already done so?


As mentioned, they're lots. I'd be happy to send all three from Lot 1. PM your address. Enjoy!


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> As mentioned, they're lots. I'd be happy to send all three from Lot 1. PM your address. Enjoy!


PM Sent.
Joe


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

*Casio G-Shock G300-3AV*

Excellent condition. I've only worn it a handful of times. I might have box/papers somewhere. Whoever claims it pays shipping - USPS Priority Mail. USA only.

_*If you've already claimed a goodie through this thread, please give someone else a chance unless you've already given away a goodie or two._


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Folks used to actually “pay it forward” back in the day. Lately all I see is “claim it” and that’s where it ends.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Edit: *CLAIMED *

I just benefitted from the generosity of a fellow watch brother.
Thank you -- you know who you are, D. 
Here is my small contribution to this worthy (and fun) project: PM if you want it.

I bought this out of curiosity. Hardly worn. I put on a NEW strap anyway. 
And a new battery.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I just benefitted from the generosity of a fellow watch brother.
> Thank you -- you know who you are, D.
> Here is my small contribution to this worthy (and fun) project: PM if you want it.
> 
> ...


Hi I'm interested please!


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Since I was able to claim something here I wanted to pay it forward to the best I can.

I went through my drawers and found some pieces during my early collections that could go to some new homes. They both are quartz watches that will need batteries. They were running well when I wore them but have been sitting for some time.

But I hope they can find a new home with an owner who will enjoy them. CONUS shipping is covered.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> @RobMc thanks for setting this up!
> 
> I have three strap lots I'm happy to pass along. I'll cover shipping in the USA (First class - slapping a couple of stamps on an envelope). If you're outside the country, I guess you'd be responsible for covering shipping.
> 
> ...


Bumping this. 22mm straps still Up for grabs.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> *Casio G-Shock G300-3AV*
> 
> Excellent condition. I've only worn it a handful of times. I might have box/papers somewhere. Whoever claims it pays shipping - USPS Priority Mail. USA only.
> 
> ...


It's a G for free!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tempus Populi said:


> Folks used to actually "pay it forward" back in the day. Lately all I see is "claim it" and that's where it ends.


Maybe a thread like this can be the beginning of a turn around to what was, and is always, a good thing.

I'm kinda big on people coming into realization on their own. Just quietly thinking about why they believe what they believe, etc. Are we really meant to be as selfish, hysterical, and angry as we are today? Or did we get sucked into something not of our own making?


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

My turn...

1) 22mm Lum-Tec canvas strap
2) 22mm Seiko Z22 rubber strap


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> It's a G for free!


Is this the small case G ?

If so, Wolf JR can use it ... his wrist is sub 6 inches for normal Gs

PIF Items

Casio Digital World Time with 3 time zones (needs Hulk wrists) 50+ mm case

Timex Ironman 100 lap with fresh bat

I'll post pix tomorrow

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

tinman143 said:


> My turn...
> 
> 1) 22mm Lum-Tec canvas strap
> 2) 22mm Seiko Z22 rubber strap


How the heck do you multi quote in TapaTrash?

Interested in the LumTec canvas if not claim already

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is this the small case G ?
> 
> If so, Wolf JR can use it ... his wrist is sub 6 inches for normal Gs
> 
> ...


It wears small for a G. Case diameter is 42 at the narrowest point - that doesn't include the rubber bumpers that surround the buttons. Message me if you're interested. As mentioned, shipping would be on you but I'm happy to send it out.


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

I think theme here is pay it forward.


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

Not pay me to forward it...


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Wolfsatz said:


> Casio Digital World Time with 3 time zones (needs Hulk wrists) 50+ mm case


That would be me, 8.25"+ around, 60mm+ wide. I had no idea I had huge wrists until I started with watches.

Curious about the G in any case.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> How the heck do you multi quote in TapaTrash?
> 
> Interested in the LumTec canvas if not claim already
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


Yours. PM me your addy. Cheers


----------



## Rollied (Jan 23, 2020)

Love the idea here, guys!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Ziptie said:


> That would be me, 8.25"+ around, 60mm+ wide. I had no idea I had huge wrists until I started with watches.
> 
> Curious about the G in any case.


This is a pretty nifty watch. But cannot wear this with a long sleeve shirt.

PIF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Lap 100 Ironman. the 2nd biggest digits in the IM line. I actually like the Lap50 aesthetics better.. so this one is just sitting and collecting dust. 
PIF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> It wears small for a G. Case diameter is 42 at the narrowest point - that doesn't include the rubber bumpers that surround the buttons. Message me if you're interested. As mentioned, shipping would be on you but I'm happy to send it out.


Well, 42mm is much smaller and closer to his Baby G... which does not wear due to the 'Baby' designation. Incredible how words can ruin a perfectly good watch.

If there are no other takers... I'll take it. No issues on the shipping part. Will PM you for arrangements.


----------



## sknights (Aug 30, 2020)

Just wanted to add how cool I think all of this generosity is. Reminds me of Burning Man. Why not give things away for those that actually want them. You cats are cool.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Not pay me to forward it...


Are you just commenting or are you actually participating, hmmm?


----------



## sknights (Aug 30, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Are you just commenting or are you actually participating, hmmm?


If I had one to give I assure you I would. As it is, just commenting. I genuinely think this is a lovely thread and community. As you can see, I am new here. If I shouldn't have replied here without giving, my bad. My adoration of watches started about two years ago but I haven't been able to privilege the passion financially as much as I'd like. As it is I only have two watches. But my interest is real. About to get a BOLDR Expedition which is very exciting (to me). Much to learn and I already think this forum will help.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

sknights said:


> If I had one to give I assure you I would. As it is, just commenting. I genuinely think this is a lovely thread and community. As you can see, I am new here. If I shouldn't have replied here without giving, my bad. My adoration of watches started about two years ago but I haven't been able to privilege the passion financially as much as I'd like. As it is I only have two watches. But my interest is real. About to get a BOLDR Expedition which is very exciting (to me). Much to learn and I already think this forum will help.


Absolutely no worries, man. This was not directed at you. Your comment was quite nice, in fact. My comment was directed at the poster who made a snarky reply about me asking for the person claiming the freebie watch to cover postage. In fact, you'll see their screen name and post quoted above my response.

There are some people who will look right past the obvious positives to nitpick what they see as a negative. You don't appear to be one of them.

Cheers.


----------



## sknights (Aug 30, 2020)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> you'll see their screen name and post quoted above my response.


Ah. I missed that (should've seen that detail ... that's a newbie for you). I got lost in the timing of my post and yours. Cheers back to you. Be well!


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

My apology to LosAngelesTimer. I didn’t mean it as snarky remark. I just thought this is a great thread and in the spirit of giving I felt we should give without any financial string however little it may be. Sorry again.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> My apology to LosAngelesTimer. I didn't mean it as snarky remark. I just thought this is a great thread and in the spirit of giving I felt we should give without any financial string however little it may be. Sorry again.


I'll gladly accept the implied offer to pay for shipping the watch to Wolfsatz.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I'll gladly accept the implied offer to pay for shipping the watch to Wolfsatz.


No need. I accepted the terms as offered! I showed the watch to Wolf Jr. and he does like it. So, I'll send you PP later tonight.

#########################################################################

This is one of kind thread and a gem of the Public Forum! 
Let's keep the good things going and go by the golden rule; if you don't have nothing good to say... then don't say it!

@RobMc Great of you for opening this thread!


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> No need. I accepted the terms as offered! I showed the watch to Wolf Jr. and he does like it. So, I'll send you PP later tonight.
> 
> #########################################################################
> 
> ...


Agreed and again my apologies to LosAngelesTimer and Wolfsatz. Keep this thread going.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PIF ITEM
Casio World Time with three time zones. Fully feature packed and 10 year battery.

Casio needs to redo this watch and make it less Hulk needy. I would dig this with a 45mm case.

Love the world detail.... not sure if it is visual trickery or they actually have a round glass inside; but the top is flat.

CONUS Shipping Included via Burro Express



> Imported
> 55mm Case Diameter
> Full auto-calendar, 12/24-hour format, Button operation tone on/off, Regular timekeeping, Approx. battery life: 10 years on CR2032
> Quartz Movement
> From Casio, a leader in wrist technology, comes the AE3000W series, featuring a 3 City simultaneous time Display, World map display with curved glass and 10 Year Battery. Its large, 100M Water Resistant case design make the AE3000W series easy to use and easy to read. Additional features include a 48-city world time, 1/100th stopwatch, 24hr countdown timer and 5 alarms.


World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

World Time by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PIF Item
Timex Ironman Lap 100

This is a bit of a unicorn as the Green Dial is no longer is production. Fully feature packed. Standard Ironman chrono, timer, Alarms, is addition to Interval timer. This has the second biggest digits on the timex ironman line up. Very comfortable rubber strap and quality buckle.

CONUS Shipping Included via Donkey Unlimited Express



> *Ironman Classic 100*
> The Timex Ironman Classic 100 features a large display and fast 5-button access to 100-lap stopwatch memory, customizable alarm and interval/countdown timers. Water-resistant to 100 meters with Timex Indiglo backlight.
> 
> Customizable alarms with daily, weekday, weekend and weekly options with 5-minute back-up
> ...


Ironman Lap 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

which ships faster, donkey or burro?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Watch Ho said:


> which ships faster, donkey or burro?


it depends on the day of the week. Burro is not very fast on Mondays after all the partying

LOL.. there is actually a company called 'El Burro Express". LMAO!!!





__





Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PIF ITEM HOT HOT HOT
LABOR DAY WEEKEND SPECIAL

For those Rubber Ducky lovers.

Pretty darn nice unbranded 22mm Ruber strap with very nice quality hardware. Came along with my Alpina Hybrid watch via a trade. It is not an Alpina strap, but it is not cheap either. If it wasn't because I hate how sticks when I sweat, I would keep it, but it has been stored for a year. so here it goes.

FIFO rules in effect. CONUS shipping included via Burro Express

Disclaimer: I am also posting at MoT's PIF thread

This item has been claim @ MoT

PIF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> *Casio G-Shock G300-3AV*
> 
> Excellent condition. I've only worn it a handful of times. I might have box/papers somewhere. Whoever claims it pays shipping - USPS Priority Mail. USA only.
> 
> ...


*Watch has been claimed!*


----------



## Thursty (Aug 28, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> PIF ITEM
> Casio World Time with three time zones. Fully feature packed and 10 year battery.
> 
> Casio needs to redo this watch and make it less Hulk needy. I would dig this with a 45mm case.
> ...


If the World Time is still up for grabs I'll take it. I wore one similar when I was in the Marines.

I'll throw up a Casio MRW-200H that needs a battery. I'll get some pictures of it later when I'm off daddy duty.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Thursty said:


> If the World Time is still up for grabs I'll take it. I wore one similar when I was in the Marines.
> 
> I'll throw up a Casio MRW-200H that needs a battery. I'll get some pictures of it later when I'm off daddy duty.


It is yours my friend and thank you for your service! PM me your address. I just went to the PO .. so will not get shipped until Tuesday or maybe Wednesday depending on work load.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PIF ITEM - Modder Special

Lorus Stainless Steel. (needs battery) and the minute hand is lose and moves all over. The case is actually pretty nice and had planned to use it for modding purposes, but just don't want to tinker with another brand.

Free CONUS Shipping via Burro Express

Lorus by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## MissSummerStorm (Apr 18, 2014)

Realize said:


> I have a couple of G-Shocks that I don't wear and don't have bands for. US only please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realized I never sent a picture of the watch you donated that I gave to my god son. I never did get him a proper strap (one day perhaps lol) but he loved it, even played with it watch face only before the Barton strap pictured came in the mail. The white and purple one my husband wanted to get it repainted and give it to his niece. Thanks again!


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

MissSummerStorm said:


> I realized I never sent a picture of the watch you donated that I gave to my god son. I never did get him a proper strap (one day perhaps lol) but he loved it, even played with it watch face only before the Barton strap pictured came in the mail. The white and purple one my husband wanted to get it repainted and give it to his niece. Thanks again!
> View attachment 15435113


You are most welcome.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Here are 5 vintage Twist-0-Flex type silver color metal bands. Want to give them away as one lot. Various widths. Included are spring bars and will throw in a spring bar tool. If you tinker with vintage watches you probably will be able to use them. Will ship free to anywhere in the U.S.
P.M. me your address and I will get them out ASAP.
Joe


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

Here is my contribution. Citizen JY0000-02E and Casio GW4000D. Both of these served me well for several years. It is bittersweet to let them go but they just collect dust in the watch box. I hope someone gets good use out of them. First PM gets it.


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

Casio claimed by mikewoods.


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

Citizen claimed by Wolfsatz.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

*CLAIMED!*

Paying it forward!
Orient Kamasu OEM Clasp
Attached to my Mako II, but to long for my small wrist. Stickers pealed put onto bracelet but shortly removed. No marks.

Also posted on MoT PIF thread.

I will cover shipping via snailmail, CONUS only[\s]


----------



## brookline pgh (Jul 9, 2020)

I got 2:
Citizen Eco-Drive Endeavor with two extra links
Vintage Helbros Scuba Master
I will cover shipping


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15435437
> 
> 
> Here are 5 vintage Twist-0-Flex type silver color metal bands. Want to give them away as one lot. Various widths. Included are spring bars and will throw in a spring bar tool. If you tinker with vintage watches you probably will be able to use them. Will ship free to anywhere in the U.S.
> ...


The bracelets have been claimed.


----------



## brookline pgh (Jul 9, 2020)

brookline pgh said:


> I got 2:
> Citizen Eco-Drive Endeavor with two extra links
> Vintage Helbros Scuba Master
> I will cover shipping
> ...


Helbros is claimed


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PIF Item
Mondaine Homage 
Henry Automatic with a ST16 Seagull Movement according to the experts (@Miggyd87)

Free Shipping Conus via Donkey Unlimited Lanes

This one has been Bernied! Lucky winner is @Realize

PIF Berny by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Berny by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mikewoods (Sep 22, 2010)

Edit: claimed by @Wolfsatz

Up for grabs is a lot of 3 22mm NATO Straps. In the spirit of the PIF thread, I'll take care of shipping.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

The Berny arrived today. Thanks again Wolfsatz! I'm not much for automatics, but I wanted to give them another shot. So far loving it. I'm not a leather fan either. But I love this one!









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Realize said:


> The Berny arrived today. Thanks again Wolfsatz! I'm not much for automatics, but I wanted to give them another shot. So far loving it. I'm not a leather fan either. But I love this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you still require the tracking?  ?. could not find the darn paper...

We shall declare Sept 11 National PIF DAY !!!!! ?? 
I was surprised that the Postman had not deliver any goodies.... but today is one of those days that the PO made two rounds. So after taking the doggy for her night walk... Boom! Shakalaka!

Thank you @*[email protected] for the awesome Skyhawk! *
PIF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Flex bracelets showed yesterday! Thanks joe (cottontop)!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Tone1298 said:


> Flex bracelets showed yesterday! Thanks joe (cottontop)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Cadisen looks pretty sharp with that bracelet... great combo. if that is on your daughters... do you mind posting here --> What does Jr. wear?


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Do you still require the tracking?  . could not find the darn paper...
> 
> We shall declare Sept 11 National PIF DAY !!!!!
> I was surprised that the Postman had not deliver any goodies.... but today is one of those days that the PO made two rounds. So after taking the doggy for her night walk... Boom! Shakalaka!
> ...


Nice looking watch! Even better generosity by flapsslatsup!!! I need to watch this thread more often. You guys are great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

islander009 said:


> Nice looking watch! Even better generosity by flapsslatsup!!! I need to watch this thread more often. You guys are great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There were some months that the thread had completely died.. but now it seems that is going through a resurgence. 
I know that @Thursty also got the Casio World Time today.

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> That Cadisen looks pretty sharp with that bracelet... great combo. if that is on your daughters... do you mind posting here --> What does Jr. wear?


Sure thing! Done

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> I saw this for the first time now and thought I would have a dig around. I found all these in my odds and ends box. Not the most desirable items but any takers ?
> 
> A Komono gold tone quartz (the case is not in great shape)
> Gold tone seiko quartz on a green quick release fulmosa strap
> ...


Still unclaimed. Anyone interested?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> And one further one
> Timberland two tone ana-digi chrono alarm with navigational bezel
> 
> 
> ...


Also still unclaimed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Keeping the cycle going...

OEM strap from the SkyHawk 
22mm Rubber with the deployant clasp. It does not fit me. The excess rubber was cut down, so it can only be sized going from about 7 1/4 down.

Free Conus Shipping via Burro Express as always!

SkyHawk Rubber by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk Rubber by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

I have an old Sheffield watch head. It's about 36mm it does NOT run. You reimburse shipping and it's yours.









I'll post some other items later as well as I know I have some things I don't need.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

JPa said:


> I have an old Sheffield watch head. It's about 36mm it does NOT run. You reimburse shipping and it's yours.
> View attachment 15446116
> 
> 
> I'll post some other items later as well as I know I have some things I don't need.


If this isn't taken I would love to get this fixed up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

That didn’t take long. Sheffield is gone.


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Kieranz said:


> If this isn't taken I would love to get this fixed up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry Kieranz, someone beat you to the punch.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

JPa said:


> Sorry Kieranz, someone beat you to the punch.


Well thank you for offering this up. I am sure the new owner is going enjoy it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## domayotte (Nov 17, 2012)

Hey ladies and gents, just wanted to take a minute to recognize how awesome this thread is. Very pleased to see folks sharing and making this a great hobby. And thanks to RobMc for starting the thread and giving us all an opportunity to show our best selves. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Two straps thrown in the ring. Each will ship USPS First Class for free in the CONUS. I will gladly provide a shipping estimate for international inquiries.

GONE!
This is a beautiful, dark brown crocodile strap I purchased on Etsy. The shop owner claimed it was a custom genuine crocodile strap, but I am a little dubious. It has a nice matte finish and a somewhat waxy feel. It is very soft, clean, and sports a nice 4mm padding at the lug end.

Size: 115/80mm
Taper: 19mm to 18mm
Thickness: 4mm at lug end, 2-2.5mm at tail


















GONE!
Barton's 18mm orange canvas quick release watch band. This strap is new and never worn.

Special features: Quick-release spring bars
Lengths: 115/75mm
Thickness: 2mm
Lug width: 18mm


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

I am really liking this thread. Thanks to @RobMc for starting it! I am going to step it up one notch and give three times before I request an item. I've PIFed (is that the verb?) twice, so I have one more to go. It just feels good to do this.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

snowbongo said:


> Two straps thrown in the ring. Each will ship USPS First Class for free in the CONUS. I will gladly provide a shipping estimate for international inquiries.
> 
> GONE!
> This is a beautiful, dark brown crocodile strap I purchased on Etsy. The shop owner claimed it was a custom genuine crocodile strap, but I am a little dubious. It has a nice matte finish and a somewhat waxy feel. It is very soft, clean, and sports a nice 4mm padding at the lug end.
> ...


PM sent.
Joe


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm keeping this going with one serious question. Who needs more straps?!

Only two per member, please, if you'd like more than one.

All four are gone!

A) Junghans OEM light tan leather (20mm, 115/80mm) new
B) Etsy custom brown Horween leather (18mm, 110/80mm) lightly used
C) Barton's "weathered" brown leather (18mm, 115/75mm) lightly used
D) WatchBandit classic vintage grey suede (19mm, 115/75mm) lightly used


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

I would like the 18mm. Both.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

B and C are gone! Enjoy @sorinp1!


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

snowbongo said:


> B and C are gone! Enjoy @sorinp1!


Thank you!


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

snowbongo said:


> I'm keeping this going with one serious question. Who needs more straps?!
> 
> Only two per member, please, if you'd like more than one.
> 
> ...


I'll take A & D if they are still available!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

*Edit, this box has been claimed.*

We used to do this sort of thing over at the Volkswagen Forums (VW Vortex) many years ago. The rules there stated that we could send anything interesting and fun to other members as long as it all fit in a USPS Priority Mail Small flat rate box. So in the spirit of VW Vortex I will fill one of those boxes with these items.

1. Clockwork Synergy 21mm Gray/Blue Nato Strap
2. Hamilton Watch "Remove Before Flight" embroidered keychain
3. Tile Mate, brand new! I received it for Christmas a few years back but never used it. Put it on your keys, your cat, or your wife and find them through an app on your phone!
4. WindUp Watch Shop sticker
5. Backcountry GOAT sticker. Slap it on anything!

*







*


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

A & D are gone. Enjoy @829maxx!


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

snowbongo said:


> A & D are gone. Enjoy @829maxx!


Thanks! I sent you a PM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

I don't want to diminish something so positive with negatives but I can't believe the cojones on some people. I've had two posters with single digit post counts - people who have not contributed to the forum at all - message me to ask for free stuff. What really grinds my gears  is that both messages were worded in a manner that showed zero self awareness or social skills coupled with an unbelievable sense of entitlement. Just asking me to send them free stuff with nary a please or thank you.

If you leeches are reading this, you've been put on ignore.

Carry on.


----------



## Thursty (Aug 28, 2020)

I'm one of those leaches you speak of. Sorry to upset you such that you felt the need to react to publicly. I was inquiring about a NATO strap you had, I merely asked if you still had it, nothing more. You are correct I didn't thank you in my initial message, as it would have been presumptuous and inappropriate, I have never, and probably never will start a conversation that way. 

Sorry I'm so new to the forum too, my wife got me my first nice watch in March of 2013 for an anniversary, since then I have been an off and on lurker. I suppose I should have joined then, but even still I would probably still have a low post count, I just don't talk on the internet much. 

Also, for the record, I have listed a watch here on the PIF. Its not much, but its what I have, and I wanted to try and pay back the generosity of the forum (not just this thread). 

Again, my apologizes, I meant no offense.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@LosAngelesTimer @tinman143 
The G shock arrived and is on Wolf Jrjr wrist. He really likes it. Now I just need to figure out how to set the analog part. Digital part was easy.

The straps also came in the mail.. Thank you both for the generosity.

PIF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Straps by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> @LosAngelesTimer Now I just need to figure out how to set the analog part. Digital part was easy.
> 
> PIF by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Glad you received it. I hope your son enjoys the watch!
I know you said you're not a fan of reading manuals but I sent you a link to the PDF of the manual that shows you how to set the hands.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The fact that he has it on his wrist is a very good hit. I like that is a small case casio.. actually the size of the Baby Gs, but without the baby g denomination.

You sent it where?

By the way, Love the Art work!

Art work by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I don't want to diminish ... the cojones on some people.
> Carry on.


No, you do not. 
So, y don't you send me coupla Swiss GMT watches, and a coupla tickets to LA, my hometown. First Class only. 
Haven't been there in a few years.

Would like to eat some genuine tacos and take some pics next to the broken windows in Santa Monica, while I still can get that "Blade Runner 2049" light, know waddamean?
Oh, and FedEx it bro, Toots sweet! Or Andale! in your case.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> The fact that he has it on his wrist is a very good hit. I like that is a small case casio.. actually the size of the Baby Gs, but without the baby g denomination.
> 
> You sent it where?
> 
> ...


Look in your messages. I provided a link to the manual, dated 6 days ago - it's the same message that included the tracking number.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Tone1298 said:


> Flex bracelets showed yesterday! Thanks joe (cottontop)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad they worked for you.
Joe


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

sorinp1 said:


> Thank you!


Great pick up 👍


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Am Paying It Forward with these straps that i will never wear. The following is a brief description of each. They are all new or have been used very little. Take as many as you want; i.e., one or all or several. Spring bars are included. Shoot me a p.m. and they are yours. I will cover shipping to anywhere in the USA..................Joe

1. 22mm Casio, came off a Casio Duro diver.
2. same as number 1.
3. 20mm black leather. Shows some use but in great shape. Unbranded.
4. Casio 15mm, kind of a rubber/plastic.
5. 13mm black rubber. Unbranded.
6. 18mm black rubber. Unbranded.
7. 18mm black single pass, Timex.CLAIMED


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15451832
> View attachment 15451840
> View attachment 15451842
> View attachment 15451846
> ...


The Timex black single pass, number 7, has been claimed.
Joe


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Look in your messages. I provided a link to the manual, dated 6 days ago - it's the same message that included the tracking number.


Ok found the instructions and just read what I needed. LOL. Interesting way of accomplishing that. I'm used to the crown of the Katmai

I really like how wide the strap is on the small case. I'll borrow this one from time to time. 
G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Ok found the instructions and just read what I needed. LOL. Interesting way of accomplishing that. I'm used to the crown of the Katmai
> 
> I really like how wide the strap is on the small case. I'll borrow this one from time to time.
> G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Looks great! Definitely better than it did on my wrist.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

I want to play!

Practically brand new 20mm Isofrane style dive strap. Put it on a chronograph, said "nope" and took it back off.



















PM me if interested. Hell, I won't even ask you to pay for shipping. Just do something nice for someone else some time. 😁


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

ugawino said:


> "I took out of the envelope and immediately knew it wasn't what I wanted. It's never even been mounted on a watch."


I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

snowbongo said:


> I hate it when that happens.


Been there.. done that.... have the T Shirt!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

BRN said:


> We used to do this sort of thing over at the Volkswagen Forums (VW Vortex) many years ago. The rules there stated that we could send anything interesting and fun to other members as long as it all fit in a USPS Priority Mail Small flat rate box. So in the spirit of VW Vortex I will fill one of those boxes with these items.
> 
> 1. Clockwork Synergy 21mm Gray/Blue Nato Strap
> 2. Hamilton Watch "Remove Before Flight" embroidered keychain
> ...


This box of goodies has been claimed and is on its way to the Commonwealth of Virginia.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Pop quiz: How many common wealths are within the United States?


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> Pop quiz: How many common wealths are within the United States?


I'm only aware of VA and PA. I'm tempted to google it but will let others have a guess.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Massachusetts too I believe.


----------



## eyeoftheliger (Jul 7, 2020)

Ziptie said:


> Massachusetts too I believe.


Can confirm. Grew up in Boston.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

eyeoftheliger said:


> Can confirm. Grew up in Boston.


As a Nutmegger I feel like I should have known this about our northern neighbors.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I know you all are waiting with baited breath for the answer. You were close you forgot one.

VA, MA, PA and KY

Use this question at your next cocktail party in 2037....forward paid.... Lol stay safe everyone


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> I know you all are waiting with baited breath for the answer. You were close you forgot one.
> 
> VA, MA, PA and KY
> 
> Use this question at your next cocktail party in 2037....forward paid.... Lol stay safe everyone


2037 is optimistic Miggy. 😉


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

snowbongo said:


> 2037 is optimistic Miggy. 😉


Always gotta look on the bright side of life. Lol


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15451832
> View attachment 15451840
> View attachment 15451842
> View attachment 15451846
> ...


Numbers 1,3,4,5, are still available. Any takers? Take one or all.
Joe
P.S. I'm listing a couple of more. Watch for my post.
Joe


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Paying It Forward with these two. A brand new never worn Casio 20mm black leather crock embossed strap; and a brand new never worn Casio 19mm (would probably fit 20mm lugs) silver colored bracelet. Includes spring bars. Will ship free to anywhere in U.S. Take one or both.
Joe

BOTH OF THESE ARE CLAIMED!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

It seems that we are on a strap weekend... so ... Rubber Ducky Saturday.

Another 22mm Rubber strap that came with my Nautica. I am anti rubber.. so the strap came immediately off so it is basically new never used other than to pose for pictures. the rubber is on par as with the Citizen.

FIFO Rules Apply - Shipped Burro Express

Rubber Ducky by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Náutica by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Here is a PIF pictorial in Action

Barton Strap 
TX Sierra by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

LumTec Strap 
Gallatin on fancy Shoes by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

SkyHawk with traded Strap 
Sky Hawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

GShock on Jrjr wrist
G Shock by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen titanium golf watch on Casio rubber, thanks to @cottontop ; !


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

I got strap happy...straps available for good homes. New or slightly used. From the top.

1. No name tag like clasp 18mm-claimed
2. Helson clasp for bracelet 20mm-claimed
3. Leather racing strap 18mm
4. Carbon/leather strap 20mm
5. Hirsch leather strap 20mm-claimed 
6. No name canvas strap 22mm-claimed
7. Barton leather nato 24mm
8. Barton blue seatbelt nato 24mm
9. Barton black seatbelt nato 24mm
10. Barton gray seatbelt nato 24mm


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

2. Helson clasp was claimed and became unclaimed.


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

No 5 and 6 are claimed.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> 2. Helson clasp was claimed and became unclaimed.


Sorry about that, I thought it was a deployant.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

No worries thanks for Realizing it.


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

No 2 Helson clasp is claimed.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

PIF af, thx snowbongo!


----------



## rkesey (May 1, 2019)

Tone1298 said:


> PIF af, thx snowbongo!
> View attachment 15463808
> 
> View attachment 15463811


Looks great!


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Tone1298 said:


> PIF af, thx snowbongo!
> View attachment 15463808
> 
> View attachment 15463811


You're welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks @cottontop


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks @BRN

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dennis Parris (Oct 30, 2018)

Well, I picked this up from @snowbongo thinking I'd put it on my dressy vintage Rado. It didn't pair as as well as I thought it would, but dern if it doesn't class up the Easy Reader! A real nice combination, if I may say so myself. Thanks, snowbongo!


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Dennis Parris said:


> Well, I picked this up from @snowbongo thinking I'd put it on my dressy vintage Rado. It didn't pair as as well as I thought it would, but dern if it doesn't class up the Easy Reader! A real nice combination, if I may say so myself. Thanks, snowbongo!
> 
> View attachment 15467763
> 
> ...


Not bad at all! You're welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

another strap in action... thanks again to @[email protected] for the No Name Canvas

SkyHawk on No name Canvas by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## flapsslatsup (Aug 27, 2019)

Looks great.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

All claimed! PIF FTW 

Thanks @ugawino for this zuludiver 20mm strap but it didn't work on my Sinn unfortunately. Anyone?

My son insisted to include his cars. 









*CLAIMED - Also up for grabs are these 2 nato straps (20mm).


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

islander009 said:


> Sorry its late but I did receive Walpows timex only problem is I don't have a strap at the moment for it so if unfortunately will have to sit.
> 
> Anyways I searched through what goodies I have and have these two straps sitting around. These are all 18mm. First is a green nato and the second one is a brown alligator embossed hirsch leather. I purchased them used and they just sat in my watch box. Sorry CONUs only.
> 
> ...


18mm green nato has been claimed by @Miggyd87. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchyourself (Feb 24, 2007)

tinman143 said:


> Thanks @ugawino for this zuludiver 20mm strap but it didn't work on my Sinn unfortunately. Anyone?
> 
> My son insisted to include his cars.
> 
> ...


Is the Zuludiver still around? I have something incoming in mind for it.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

watchyourself said:


> Is the Zuludiver still around? I have something incoming in mind for it.


Yep. PM your address and I'll ship tomorrow


----------



## watchyourself (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you tinman143 🙏

22mm Bond NATO with black hardware. I don't remember ever using this much but its in excellent, stiff condition with no fraying I can see.

EDIT: Bond NATO en route to islander009


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

watchyourself said:


> Thank you tinman143
> 
> 22mm Bond NATO with black hardware. I don't remember ever using this much but its in excellent, stiff condition with no fraying I can see.
> 
> View attachment 15476024


Hi may I claim this 22mm nato?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchyourself (Feb 24, 2007)

islander009 said:


> Hi may I claim this 22mm nato?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PM your address and its out w tomorrow's mail.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got an extra caliper, works perfectly. Someone please claim it! (Please PM me)


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> I've got an extra caliper, works perfectly. Someone please claim it! (Please PM me)
> 
> View attachment 15480680


Pick me Pick me!

Beautiful PIF Items!
Thanks @[email protected] @mikewoods 
Citi SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PIF Items still on the table:
Ironman Lap100 Green dial 
22mm Nautica Rubber 
44mm SS Electric Field Watch


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Caliper has been claimed, thanks!


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Casio Tough Solar free to the first person who wants it. Lightly used. Runs great. No scratches. Been replaced by my G-Shock.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Purging my bag-o-straps and offering any or all to the first one who PMs me. (I will delete pics as soon as they are spoken for.)

22mm Formex. Incredible buckle. I'll try to clean it up a bit. I think this was pretty expensive when I bought it.








22mm canvas/leather with polished, signed Victorinox buckle.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

If the 22mm barton grey is still available 
I would love it 
Pm incoming 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

CLAIMED 
and Shipped



jringo8769 said:


> Well I am going to give away some of my goodies...
> Not sure what everyone likes but want to pay it forward after the incredible gift incoming...
> Thank you again for this incredibly generous thread
> God Bless,John
> ...


updated this with lots of stuff....
hopefully someone will want this and love it
God Bless,John

CLAIMED


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

ugawino said:


> Purging my bag-o-straps and offering any or all to the first one who PMs me. (I will delete pics as soon as they are spoken for.)
> 
> 20mm diver. Isofrane style. Great quality, but I no longer own a 20mm dive watch.
> View attachment 15481481
> ...


P.M. sent.
Joe


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

All items Gone to a new home 
Stay safe my dear friends 
God Bless,John 
Enjoy the rest of your weekend 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Here's a picture of the Electic if you want to try something different

Here comes Thunder by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## watchyourself (Feb 24, 2007)

Thats to @tinman143 and @ugawino for this Zuludiver strap!









A bit of a wild look but I like to mix it up. Looking in the bin for anything else for PIF


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

I claimed an item so I want to pay it forward with two barely used 18mm natos. Will take care of conus shipping









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

EDIT: THIS IS CLAIMED

Here's my offering to you fine people: this vintage Timex Viscount.

Will come on the 19mm vintage style strap in the first photo.

Non-quickset date, seems to keep good time.

Cheers!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Here's my offering to you fine people: this vintage Timex Viscount.
> 
> Will come on the 19mm vintage style strap in the first photo.
> 
> ...


G'day

If you are open to posting overseas (I'll chip in for extra postage), I'd love to acquire this watch.
Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Russ1965 said:


> G'day
> 
> If you are open to posting overseas (I'll chip in for extra postage), I'd love to acquire this watch.
> Thank you for your consideration.


Sorry man. Already claimed, that was fast!!


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> EDIT: THIS IS CLAIMED
> 
> Here's my offering to you fine people: this vintage Timex Viscount.
> 
> ...


This is a beautiful piece! Dang it went by so fast!! Thanks for your generosity

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Sorry man. Already claimed, that was fast!!


Not a problem at all.

Thanks for getting back to me.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

islander009 said:


> I claimed an item so I want to pay it forward with two barely used 18mm natos. Will take care of conus shipping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been claimed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> EDIT: THIS IS CLAIMED
> 
> Here's my offering to you fine people: this vintage Timex Viscount.
> 
> ...


Holy time piece, @RotorRonin! Very kind of you. ?


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

snowbongo said:


> Holy time piece, @RotorRonin! Very kind of you.


Definitely generous!! I hope the proud new owner shares a photo when it arrives!! It looks in perfect condition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brookline pgh (Jul 9, 2020)

I got three: Casio blue dial 10yr battery, blue Citizen's Eco-Drive, Casio World Time. I'll cover shipping


----------



## brookline pgh (Jul 9, 2020)

brookline pgh said:


> View attachment 15485409
> 
> 
> Blue Casio is gone


----------



## brookline pgh (Jul 9, 2020)

Casio is available


----------



## NMIEE (Jun 21, 2019)

Couple unbranded bands I have laying around up for grabs.

22mm bracelet with an extra link, and a 20mm Marine Nationale strap.

GONE!


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I want to "Pay It Forward" with this brand new, never worn Casio bracelet. Fits 20mm lugs. Spring bars included. Send me a pm with your address and i will get it right out to you post paid anywhere in the USA.
Joe

CASIO BRACELET IS CLAIMED!


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Two forward payments today! I ordered these from Barton and they, unfortunately, just didn't work on the intended watch. I went through the return process and, because Barton is awesome, in the end they said "Keep them and give them to someone who will love them!" So, I've got 18mm Navy Rubber Elite and Nantucket Blue Canvas straps available for PIF! Only one per member, please.

GONE: 18mm Navy Rubber Elite
GONE: 18mm Blue Canvas


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks @tinman143 for the black hardware NATOs.


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> Thanks @tinman143 for the black hardware NATOs.
> View attachment 15491599
> View attachment 15491601


Ohhh nice


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Brand new Invicta bracelet. Never worn and still has the protective plastic on it. Free to anyone who wants it. I will pay postage to anywhere in the USA. Fits 20mm lugs and includes spring bars.
Joe
BTW, I still have the Casio bracelet posted above.

INVICTA BRACELET HAS BEEN CLAIMED!


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15492200
> View attachment 15492209
> View attachment 15492213
> 
> ...


The Invicta bracelet has been claimed.
Joe


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Barton 18mm Blue Canvas is gone! @Miggyd87 was kind enough to wait over the weekend before claiming and, ironically, will be putting the strap on his Weekender. 😉 The Navy Elite Silicone is still available.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

I bought this rotating screwdriver stand, but it turns out I won't need it. I got shipping within the U.S.


----------



## rich_d_jones (Aug 5, 2014)

England, Scotland and Wales only please! DM me with info and please only if you have already paid forward or intend to do so. Thanks
Item 1: Casio Royale on Casio rubber strap and with the original Casio bracelet. It has the instruction manual and I may even find the box...
Item 2: To go together - Di Modell Jumbo's both 20mm lug width in dark brown and chestnut brown.


----------



## TheSecondZ (May 16, 2020)

Citizen Skyhawk rubber strap. 22mm wide, sized for about 7.25 - 7.5" wrist. It can be cut down for smaller wrists (I recommend an X-Acto knife or razor blade/safety razor blade), but obviously not lengthened for larger.

@Wolfsatz was kind enough before to send it to me for free. Unfortunately it wasn't the right size to fit my Citizen golf watch, so I'm passing it on to someone else who can hopefully put some good use to it.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

TheSecondZ said:


> Citizen Skyhawk rubber strap. 22mm wide, sized for about 7.25 - 7.5" wrist. It can be cut down for smaller wrists (I recommend an X-Acto knife or razor blade/safety razor blade), but obviously not lengthened for larger.
> 
> @Wolfsatz was kind enough before to send it to me for free. Unfortunately it wasn't the right size to fit my Citizen golf watch, so I'm passing it on to someone else who can hopefully put some good use to it.
> 
> ...


Hey if this is still available 
I would like this
I know a dear friend would could use it 
Pm incoming 
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

I came home from work to a pleasant surprise in my mailbox. Thank you immensely for your generosity @RotorRonin It's perfect!

This is such a beautiful little watch and I look forward to enjoying it for years to come. I will dig around my closet for items to create another goodie box to PIF once again.


----------



## TheSecondZ (May 16, 2020)

jringo8769 said:


> Hey if this is still available
> I would like this
> I know a dear friend would could use it
> Pm incoming
> ...


All yours! Just replied to your PM


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

BRN said:


> I came home from work to a pleasant surprise in my mailbox. Thank you immensely for your generosity @RotorRonin It's perfect!
> 
> This is such a beautiful little watch and I look forward to enjoying it for years to come. I will dig around my closet for items to create another goodie box to PIF once again.
> 
> ...


That definitely is a great looking watch! Congrats and wear in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

islander009 said:


> That definitely is a great looking watch! Congrats and wear in good health!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Islander!


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RobMc said:


> I bought this rotating screwdriver stand, but it turns out I won't need it. I got shipping within the U.S.
> 
> View attachment 15496570
> View attachment 15496572
> ...


I'd take that if Still available. I got new screwdrivers and they're in a box. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueoracle (Jan 10, 2019)

(claimed)

Green/black nato strap in 20mm. From California.


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

TheSecondZ said:


> @Wolfsatz was kind enough before to send it to me for free. Unfortunately it wasn't the right size to fit my Citizen golf watch, so I'm passing it on to someone else who can hopefully put some good use to it.


I have that rubber strap you're looking for, complete with the titanium citizen clasp. You're welcome to it. Turns out I mostly don't love rubber straps, and prefer my Golf on leather or NATO.



















On that note here's a pair of cheap black & red 22mm silicone straps, on PIF offer. Ideally they'd go to different folks, unless there's no one else interested. Sport in the middle, rally QR on the right.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

41Mets said:


> I'd take that if Still available. I got new screwdrivers and they're in a box. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you got it. Send me your address and I'll get it out this week.


----------



## rich_d_jones (Aug 5, 2014)

rich_d_jones said:


> View attachment 15497145
> View attachment 15497146
> 
> 
> ...


After 24 hours of no interest locally I am opening up to international. The Di Modell straps have been requested by RobMc so they are now off the table.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

rich_d_jones said:


> After 24 hours of no interest locally I am opening up to international. The Di Modell straps have been requested by RobMc so they are now off the table.


I'd love to participate both receiving and paying forward. My watch box has a few things that can be enjoyed by someone else. I'll definitely be back to this thread with something to offer.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RobMc said:


> you got it. Send me your address and I'll get it out this week.


Awesome, thank you. I love that it's something I'll definitely use and not just another strap ;-)

I'll hope to add a strap or two to this thread soon!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I have claimed several straps and I feel it's time to make a larger contribution.

_*Lot #1:Claimed by @NMIEE*_









ST16 movement has an issue with overbanking, removed rotor to make the watch manual wind only, no time keeping issues since. Rotor included, just off the watch.

*Lot #2: Claimed!*
*







*
Owned for years, fall in and out of love with it.

_*Only 1 lot per member. First to request via PM gets it*_

Continental US only, I'll pay shipping via snail mail.


----------



## NMIEE (Jun 21, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> I have claimed several straps and I feel it's time to make a larger contribution.
> 
> *Lot #1: Loreo Sub on Bracelet w/black NATO strap*
> View attachment 15499093
> ...


I'll take that Sub if not claimed yet. I'd like to potentially give it to my Nephew for his first watch.


----------



## TheSecondZ (May 16, 2020)

Ziptie said:


> I have that rubber strap you're looking for, complete with the titanium citizen clasp. You're welcome to it. Turns out I mostly don't love rubber straps, and prefer my Golf on leather or NATO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that would be awesome. Thanks so much! Replying to your PM now.


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

snowbongo said:


> B and C are gone! Enjoy @sorinp1!


I just picked them up! Really nice straps! Now I have to decide which watches they go on... and to attach nice buckles to them...
Thanks @snowbongo!


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

My own contribution to this great thread:
Pebble smartwatch with charging cable (not pictured here). Shipping from Eastern Europe, I will cover shipping costs for European destinations... all others please contact me and we will figure out shipping arrangements.














  








pebble




__
sorinp1


__
May 17, 2020


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

sorinp1 said:


> I just picked them up! Really nice straps! Now I have to decide which watches they go on... and to attach nice buckles to them...
> Thanks @snowbongo!


You are welcome! Enjoy!


----------



## rich_d_jones (Aug 5, 2014)

rich_d_jones said:


> After 24 hours of no interest locally I am opening up to international. The Di Modell straps have been requested by RobMc so they are now off the table.


And the Casio will be on it's way to Miggyd87 !


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Lot #1 mailed out to @NMIEE

Lot #2: Claimed!!


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

i was forwarded these three heads by a generous member after the straps were re-purposed. i bought new straps and got them set up for a family with young kids down the street. then they moved away before i had the chance to offer them. it made me remorseful how i missed this opportunity.

ideally, i'd like these to go as a set to anyone who can share them with a young family of girls and boys. if anyone here can work toward this end, let me know. includes one manual/instruction booklet.

thank you for doing what you do,
paul


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

schumacher62 said:


> i was forwarded these three heads after the straps were re-purposed. i bought new straps and got them set up for a family with young kids down the street. then they moved away before i had the chance to offer them. it made me remorseful how i missed this opportunity.
> 
> ideally, i'd like these to go as a set to anyone who can share them with a young family of girls and boys. if anyone here can work toward this end, let me know. includes one manual/instruction booklet.
> 
> ...


Me! I've got five kids. The two bigger kids have received watches but not my littles. They'll be thrilled.


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> Me! I've got five kids. The two bigger kids have received watches but not my littles. They'll be thrilled.


perfect!

pm your address and i'll send them along.

P


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

UPDATE: both claimed! That was quick... 
Shipped to @watchutalkinbout?! on October 22nd by "snail mail"

On offer: one bracelet and one leather strap, both for 20mm lugs. The leather one has new spring bars. Length for bracelet is 175mm and leather one is 120mm+90mm (buckle included). The bracelet has seen some use, but the leather one probably was worn less than five times before being replaced with a metal mesh.


----------



## Cutra (Aug 2, 2015)

wow


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks to @islander009 








Green 18mm NATO


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

*This bracelet has been claimed by @nonfatproduct *

Up for grabs, a 20mm Bulova mesh bracelet and spring bars.

Used a couple times so it has a few swirl marks. Basically new!

Sent via Snail Mail to CONUS and America's Hat (Canada) only.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

message sent to BRN, I'd love to try that bulova mesh on a couple pieces I have. 

I will take some pictures tomorrow and contribute to the thread with paying it forward.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

snowbongo said:


> Two forward payments today! I ordered these from Barton and they, unfortunately, just didn't work on the intended watch. I went through the return process and, because Barton is awesome, in the end they said "Keep them and give them to someone who will love them!" So, I've got 18mm Navy Rubber Elite and Nantucket Blue Canvas straps available for PIF! Only one per member, please.
> 
> AVAILABLE: 18mm Navy Rubber Elite
> GONE: 18mm Blue Canvas
> ...


If the silicone strap is still available I would appreciate it. I have a Timex that could use one.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Draconian Collector said:


> If the silicone strap is still available I would appreciate it. I have a Timex that could use one.


The 18mm Barton Navy Silicone Elite strap is yours!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

My contribution is this Bernouli Automatic that I bought a few years ago. It's a great conversation piece. press the button on the crown and the roulette wheel spins stopping on a random number.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Islander009 sent a PM and I will be sending the Bernouli along to a new owner!


----------



## Thursty (Aug 28, 2020)

Couple of straps I have and am not using. I'll cover conus postage.

ALL STRAPS CLAIMED.

Brown leather Barton has been claimed

Red standard silicone Barton 22mm has been claimed.

Standard Casio black resin 22mm band- claimed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

EDIT: THESE ARE CLAIMED

I received these from Paul ( @schumacher62 ), and was set to install cool NATO straps and give them to my girls, when I was informed by my wife that now was the time for my littles to really cement telling time, that they needed analog watches, and I was not to give them digital watches!

So, I am offering these back up. Paul's wish was that "ideally these to go as a set to anyone who can share them with a young family of girls and boys." I'd like the same. Let me know if you can make this happen!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> I received these from Paul ( @schumacker62 ), and was set to install cool NATO straps and give them to my girls, when I was informed by my wife that now was the time for my littles to really cement telling time, that they needed analog watches, and I was not to give them digital watches!
> 
> So, I am offering these back up. Paul's wish was that "ideally these to go as a set to anyone who can share them with a young family of girls and boys." I'd like the same. Let me know if you can make this happen!


Wives.... This isn't the first time I've seen a well intentioned WIS get shot down by the wife.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> I received these from Paul ( @schumacher62 ), and was set to install cool NATO straps and give them to my girls, when I was informed by my wife that now was the time for my littles to really cement telling time, that they needed analog watches, and I was not to give them digital watches!
> 
> So, I am offering these back up. Paul's wish was that "ideally these to go as a set to anyone who can share them with a young family of girls and boys." I'd like the same. Let me know if you can make this happen!


If you cannot find a family to use all three and decide to split them up at some point please let me know. I have a 4 year old who shows a great deal of interest in my watches and I think something like this would be a great way to introduce him.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

nonfatproduct said:


> If you cannot find a family to use all three and decide to split them up at some point please let me know. I have a 4 year old who shows a great deal of interest in my watches and I think something like this would be a great way to introduce him.


CHECK WITH YOUR WIFE FIRST.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> CHECK WITH YOUR WIFE FIRST.


HAHAHA no doubt. fortunately my wife has caught the watch bug over the last year and wants to get our son involved as much as I do.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

EDIT: THIS WATCH HAS BEEN CLAIMED.

Hello everyone.

I'm grateful to OP for starting this thread. I might have a few odds and sods to give so I'll begin with this *Vostok Prestige Small Seconds, ref. 581590*.

I bought it this in January this year for US$132 from a merchant in Poland on Chrono24. I didn't like it and have never worn it. It still has the sticker on the case back but I threw away its box and papers (such as they were), so it's just the watch.

US only. First come first serve.

*Details*
Condition: Unworn
Country of origin: Russia
Year or manufacture: 2019
Movement: Mechanical Vostok 2403 movement
Jewels: 17
Diameter: 38mm
Strap: Original leather [18mm]


----------



## Thursty (Aug 28, 2020)

EDIT: WATCH HAS BEEN CLAIMED.

Casio MRW-200H. I did the hydro mod on it a while back and wore it as my beater, so it's not real pretty. Battery is dead and I haven't had the inclination to figure out what it would take to put a new battery in. I'll cover CONUS shipping.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks @RobMc ; for this great screwdriver holder. Took the screwdrivers out of the box and put them right in.

I'll be sure to post some straps soon.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I’ll be adding photos- 

One unused black 22mm mesh strap 

One blue shark nato (I think) that I cut the extra strap piece off and then tried to create a floating keeper with no luck. I think 22mm I’ll double check 

One 22mm bond nato 

All three to one person for one shipment. Shipping In US on me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

41Mets said:


> I'll be adding photos-
> 
> One unused black 22mm mesh strap
> 
> ...


Looks like this is my 11,000th post

These are claimed!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> EDIT: THIS WATCH HAS BEEN CLAIMED.
> 
> Hello everyone.
> 
> ...


such a super generous offering!
really, such a munificent gesture.


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

schumacher62 said:


> such a super generous offering!
> really, such a munificent gesture.


Mailed it today. My wife still reminds me that I tried to fob it off on her.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

My straps arrived yesterday, they are awesome!


rich_d_jones said:


> View attachment 15497145
> View attachment 15497146
> 
> 
> ...


My straps arrived yesterday, they are awesome! Thank you so much! I'd put up a picture of them mounted, but most of my watches are currently buried in a foot locker as I slowly paint my apartment. I'll put up pics when I unpack them.

I'll also post up some more pif items when it's its all unpacked.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

RobMc said:


> My straps arrived yesterday, they are awesome!
> 
> My straps arrived yesterday, they are awesome! Thank you so much! I'd put up a picture of them mounted, but most of my watches are currently buried in a foot locker as I slowly paint my apartment. I'll put up pics when I unpack them.
> 
> I'll also post up some more pif items when it's its all unpacked.


Wow thats fast from the UK! Hopefully mine will arrive just as quickly....not holding my breath


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

I received a package from islander009 yesterday afternoon containing a beautiful bracelet. I will get pictures up later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

nonfatproduct said:


> If you cannot find a family to use all three and decide to split them up at some point please let me know. I have a 4 year old who shows a great deal of interest in my watches and I think something like this would be a great way to introduce him.


Hey, @Bahn112 wants one for his niece and nephew. I think that means there's one left for your son.

EDIT: shoot me a pm!


----------



## NMIEE (Jun 21, 2019)

I 3D printed this for a Seiko I had and no longer own it. I have a few others I made too of different brands, but I have current watches for them. It's just been sitting on my dresser so maybe someone can hang a Seiko on it.

CONUS please.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

NMIEE said:


> I 3D printed this for a Seiko I had and no longer own it. I have a few others I made too of different brands, but I have current watches for them. It's just been sitting on my dresser so maybe someone can hang a Seiko on it.
> 
> CONUS please.
> 
> View attachment 15528285


That is awesome and very creative!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

A long overdue photo. I received the bracelet from BRN and threw it on an alpha. I love the vintage feel of the mesh on a sub style watch!


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

nonfatproduct said:


> A long overdue photo. I received the bracelet from BRN and threw it on an alpha. I love the vintage feel of the mesh on a sub style watch!
> 
> View attachment 15531632


Looks good! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Finally got into the office to collect some great items.










Thanks to @snowbongo & @rich_d_jones


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> Finally got into the office to collect some great items.
> 
> View attachment 15539951
> 
> ...


kinda looks weird with the rubber... definately a Bracelet !!!

Casio Bond by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

PIF on a PIF








Feels more of a summer combo to me.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NMIEE said:


> I 3D printed this for a Seiko I had and no longer own it. I have a few others I made too of different brands, but I have current watches for them. It's just been sitting on my dresser so maybe someone can hang a Seiko on it.
> 
> CONUS please.
> 
> View attachment 15528285


Da'Monsterish Stan d
Seiko Stand by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Seiko Stand by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

rich_d_jones said:


> After 24 hours of no interest locally I am opening up to international. The Di Modell straps have been requested by RobMc so they are now off the table.


I FINALLY got a chance to play with my watches! The Di Modell straps are perfect for my Hammy!


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

A few straps I won't be using. Take what you want. I got shipping.

1) Red is an 18mm, genuine sharkskin strap.

2) Black, 18mm Barton canvas strap. Still has the box. I tried it on, and decided to go with leather instead.

3) Generic, 16mm Milanese style strap. I have no idea how this got into my strap box.

4) 22mm waffle style dive strap. I vaguely remember buying this, but I don't recall the brand


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

@RobMc I did sent message stating my interest in the 18mm straps (leather and canvas). Thanks!


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

RobMc said:


> A few straps I won't be using. Take what you want. I got shipping.
> 
> 1) Red is an 18mm, genuine sharkskin strap.
> 
> ...


PM sent
Joe


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

All pm’s answered. I believe all 4 straps are claimed.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Fun thread!! I will scrounge up some stuff to add in the near future. 

If I don't, I forgot. Feel free to remind me lol


----------



## rkesey (May 1, 2019)

This thread does my heart good every time I see it.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Apologies for the delay, but all straps shipped out Wednesday the 25th.


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

So these don't seem to be showing any signs of selling, so here's four 24mm imitation Panerai rubber straps. They have varying degrees of wear but should still be usable. They do not come with any buckles. PM me if you'd like them and I'll send them your way.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

_UPDATE: Watches have a new home!_

This thread is great, and timely for me. I'm in the middle of a big round of downsizing, and have these three lovely little Casios in need of a new home. A starter collection for someone. They've been a fun part of my watch journey, but now they don't get worn so time to move them along. Prefer them to go as a set to keep mailing costs down -- CONUS shipping on me.


----------



## H.Mulligan (Jul 15, 2018)

Awesome idea 😎👍🏻


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Great combo.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> Fun thread!! I will scrounge up some stuff to add in the near future.
> If I don't, I forgot. Feel free to remind me lol


@Mediocre here's your friendly reminder

This the season for charity


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Miggyd87 said:


> @Mediocre here's your friendly reminder
> 
> This the season for charity


Thanks! I asked for a reminder because I knew I would forget lol. Looking around now!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Just a small reminder for everyone here. I know we all have busy lives, but if someone is kind enough to participate, and send you a strap, bracelet, tool, stand, watch, etc, please be kind enough to take a few minutes and respond to the thread when you get your item. getting ghosted, after spending time and money to send a forum member a watch, is quite discouraging and makes it difficult to work up the energy to participate in the future.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry for the delay, wanted to make sure I follow through. Big thanks to @Miggyd87 for the reminder!

Wenger Swiss Military quartz watch. I do not know much about it, as I have had it since long before I joined WUS and cared about watches at all.

Disclaimer: It needs a battery

It fits my wrist (slightly over 7-1/4") just fine, and it does have some micro adjustments available on the clasp

If someone can commit to replacing the battery and proudly wearing it, I will cover shipping anywhere that UPS or FedEx will ship.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Thats a nice diver for someone!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok, it is back available if anyone wants it. I thought it was spoken for, but they decided to make it available to others first. I learned a bit more info on it in the process

40mm w/o crown, 42mm with
100M water resistant 
Rotating bezel
Swiss Made on the dial, in case you cannot see it

Have a great week!


----------



## mikewoods (Sep 22, 2010)

Two watch bands up for grabs. Both Gone!

1. Hemsut bonded calfskin leather band 20mm with qr spring pins. [\s]

2. Stuhrling bonded leather 20mm with standard spring pins

Postage paid within the US.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mikewoods said:


> Two watch bands up for grabs.
> 
> 1.Hemsut bonded calfskin leather band 20mm with qr spring pins
> 
> ...


Mike, can I have the Hemsut please?


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

A huge thank you to RotorRonin!!! This little Casio showed up in the mailbox this morning and was immediately test fit on my sons writs. He is 4, and while ecstatic at first to wear it he only lasted a minute before taking it off. I count it as a win and am happy to have a nice, light, reliable watch for him to wear. As is tradition, I will have a post up later with a few 20mm natos.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Ok, it is back available if anyone wants it. I thought it was spoken for, but they decided to make it available to others first. I learned a bit more info on it in the process
> 
> 40mm w/o crown, 42mm with
> 100M water resistant
> ...


Hey I'd be happy to give this a new home !! Such a nice gesture u guys are great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Watchman83 said:


> Hey I'd be happy to give this a new home !! Such a nice gesture u guys are great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, response sent


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

mikewoods said:


> Two watch bands up for grabs.
> 
> 1. *Spoken for- *Hemsut bonded calfskin leather band 20mm with qr spring pins- *spoken for*
> 
> ...


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks to RobMc for this red sharkskin strap. I put it on a vintage Timex Electric Dynabeat and I think it looks great.
Joe


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ok so after just benefiting from this thread myself hopefully someone can benefit from this child's flik flak swiss made watch ? 
My child's outgrown it now but it's in perfect condition although it does need a battery ( very easy to change see pics ! )
It would fit a 3 - 8/9 year old 
Im a uk member but Free postage for anyone who wants it . 
Many thanks



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Alright, here are three 20mm straps. one brown leather, at least its a decent approximation of leather if not real leather. I've had it for a few years on a 40mm sub homage so it should fit anything similar in size (the leather creases are likely permanent so another sub style 40mm case would fit best) and it is still holding up nicely. the tan perlon has not been used at all for no reason other than I never had a watch I thought did it justice. the red, white, and blue, nato, is also new.

I'll cover basic shipping within continental US. first come first serve.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

@*drooartz - I received a nice package yesterday! I think I'll try the silver one on my son first! Thanks again!!!







*


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I got this titanium Seiko quartz up for grabs. The bracelet is kinda beat up by it's functional and got some patina going


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Claimed by @sorinp1 !
Timex Weekender Casual

















I'll cover shipping in Con. US.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Sorry been out of commission lately. I claimed an item from an awesome member so I am offering up a nice Timex that's been sitting in my drawer for some time. Probably needs a new battery. Will cover conus shipping.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bahn112 (Sep 20, 2018)

It took a little while for me to get the NATO straps in as well as figure out a way to get these to my nephew and niece with all the C19 stuff going on; but I finally did!
A huge shoutout to @RotorRonin and @schumacher62 
Thank you guys so much! It really made their day to get these watches and I hope this is just the start of their journey down the rabbit hole which consumes the rest of us.

















I'll be posting up some stuff up shortly to "pay it forward"
Cheers!


----------



## watchyourself (Feb 24, 2007)

Cool little coffee table style Hamilton book I got at Topper from one of their Hamilton events.

First one to claim it...well you know the rest.

EDIT: This one has been claimed.


----------



## brookline pgh (Jul 9, 2020)

Bahn112 said:


> It took a little while for me to get the NATO straps in as well as figure out a way to get these to my nephew and niece with all the C19 stuff going on; but I finally did!
> A huge shoutout to @RotorRonin and @schumacher62
> Thank you guys so much! It really made their day to get these watches and I hope this is just the start of their journey down the rabbit hole which consumes the rest of us.
> 
> ...


I


Bahn112 said:


> It took a little while for me to get the NATO straps in as well as figure out a way to get these to my nephew and niece with all the C19 stuff going on; but I finally did!
> A huge shoutout to @RotorRonin and @schumacher62
> Thank you guys so much! It really made their day to get these watches and I hope this is just the start of their journey down the rabbit hole which consumes the rest of us.
> 
> ...


If that isn't the coolest, I don't know what is.


----------



## Bahn112 (Sep 20, 2018)

Here are some items I have. First come first served.
I'll cover shipping within the US.

Came across several old fashion watches. All will need a battery and a good cleaning. These would be great for someone who wants to work on something without having to spend any money on the watch itself. They should fit roughly up to a 7.25" wrist give or take. I clearly liked square watches back in the day, lol.

L-R
Kenneth Cole - KC3501 Silver Dial
Kenneth Cole - KC3396 Gray Dial
Emporio Armani - AR0115 Black Dial
Android - AD259 Silver Dial CLAIMED!
Android - AD208 Black Dial (2 of the indices fell off and are floating around in there)


























Also have a rubber strap that I got from @RobMc a couple weeks ago that ended up not working for me on the watch I intended it to go on. 22mm


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

CLAIMED!

Up for grab, 3 18mm straps. Take 1, 2 or all 3 I'll ship for free ?

Fluco leather 115mm/75mm
Hadley-Roma silicone rubber 120mm/75mm
Barton sailcloth weave regular length








Barton is unworn (new) the other 2 slightly.


----------



## nametro (Dec 10, 2020)

RobMc said:


> Another forum I used to frequent (vintage BMX), used to have a PIF forum. It was a sub forum of the main for sale forum.
> 
> The idea was simple. You listed something for free (just charge for shipping, or don't), and someone claims it. It was a great was of getting those "not worth selling" items into the hands of people that could use it. Instead of it continuing to take up space in your drawer.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is great!


----------



## brookline pgh (Jul 9, 2020)

I will put this up, 39mm resin band(signed) new battery. I will cover world wide shipping


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

nonfatproduct said:


> View attachment 15580522
> View attachment 15580521


these never got claimed so I'll bump the post one time. all 20mm. I cover shipping, take one or all three.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

I've got some straps available. If anyone wants them, please PM me. Edit: updated to show what's been claimed.

Two metal straps: fine mesh (18mm) and a vintage twist-o-flex (18mm). Both in excellent condition.
Three other straps: Barton sail cloth (18mm), Barton grey leather (18mm), Speidel black leather (19mm). All of these straps have some wear.


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Unbranded Parnis GMT automatic. Never worn, showed up and it didn't do it for me, and not dealing with trying to send it back to China.







43mm case. Only thing is I can't for the life of me get the clasp open. Would like this to go to someone with out a watch or someone who knows someone. US shipping only, I'll cover it...UPDATE....GONE...


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks again to @*drooartz ! My son loves his rugged little Casio!








*


----------



## Porky4774 (Mar 9, 2017)

Bella & Rose 42mm quartz watch, my wife picked this up at a yard sale and I have no intention to ever wear it. It's not a bad looking watch just not my style. Still has plastic on the crystal, Battery is still good. US shipping only, I'll cover it, merry Christmas!


----------



## rkesey (May 1, 2019)

Up for grabs, an unworn Pono Woodworks Surfrider, a gift that's been in my drawer for 2 years or so. The quartz movement is a Miyota 2115-20A; the website says 100m water resistance, ±20 sec/month, and a battery life of 3 yrs. I haven't changed the battery, and the watch is still keeping time. Curly-grain koa face, sapphire crystal, silicone band. 42mm wide, 10.5mm thick, 22mm lugs. The watch is in perfect shape, but the outer (cardboard) box is very beat up. Happy to cover CONUS shipping. PM me if interested--first come...


----------



## Incident (Jan 27, 2014)

*Both claimed. Thanks WUS!!

More PIFs coming soon.*

Mistakenly started a new PIF thread, so adding a link to that thread here:









PIF: A couple of freebies


Both are claimed. Thanks WUS!!! Accept my apologies if there is a dedicated Pay-It-Forward thread, but I swear I couldn't locate it with the search function. I have more coming, but thought I would get these two listed to start. Happy to send these to you (within the Continential US) free of...




www.watchuseek.com





Also, in case it is easier, here is the content of that thread:

Accept my apologies if there is a dedicated Pay-It-Forward thread, but I swear I couldn't locate it with the search function.

I have more coming, but thought I would get these two listed to start.

Happy to send these to you (within the Continential US) free of charge. Send me a message and let me know which you would like plus shipping details. I'll add more watches once I sort through them.

To the best of my knowledge both of these function perfectly fine, but will need batteries.

Tissot PR100: Will need battery and a new strap.










Freestyle diver: On stock rubber strap that is in great shape. Have worn this surfing and swimming and never had any issues with water tight seals, however no guarantees being made on this one. Needs new battery.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Wanted to pay it forward with two 18mm Nato straps that have barely been worn. They are navy blue and not black as it looks in the picture. Would prefer to send them to one person. I will cover conus shipping. Happy holidays to you all!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blueoracle (Jan 10, 2019)

*(CLAIMED)*

Preowned "Tudor-style" deployant clasp. 18mm at clasps (make sure your strap tapers to 18mm or is 18mm)

PM if you want!


----------



## rkesey (May 1, 2019)

GregoryD said:


> I've got some straps available. If anyone wants them, please PM me. Edit: updated to show what's been claimed.
> 
> Two metal straps: fine mesh (18mm) and a vintage twist-o-flex (18mm). Both in excellent condition.
> Three other straps: Barton sail cloth (18mm), Barton grey leather (18mm), Speidel black leather (19mm). All of these straps have some wear.
> ...


Many thanks to GregoryD for the black leather strap and the Twist-o-flex! The latter is waiting for me to polish up the watch it will go on, but the former went straight to work, solving a problem I've been working on for a while--this Helbros Invincible from the 70s, formerly with a stretch gold band that was half an inch too short, and then a pair of brown straps that just weren't quite right tonally. But this black! Thanks again, Greg.


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

A few more PIF items: 2 straps and a cap fit for a watch nerd! Please send me a PM if you want 'em!

Edit: hat is claimed, straps still available.


19mm oxblood leather strap, gold buckle (worn a few times, great condition)
19mm black leather strap, gold buckle (worn a few times, great condition)
Watch nerd cap, unworn


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> A few more PIF items: 2 straps and a cap fit for a watch nerd! Please send me a PM if you want 'em!
> 
> 
> 19mm oxblood leather strap, gold buckle (worn a few times, great condition)
> ...


PM Sent

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

A big thanks to GregoryD for this Barton grey leather strap that he Payed It Forward to me. I tried several straps on my Shanghai Diamond, but was not satisfied with any of them. Now I am happy as this grey Barton strap works better for me than any of the other ones I tried.
Joe


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15623463
> 
> A big thanks to GregoryD for this Barton grey leather strap that he Payed It Forward to me. I tried several straps on my Shanghai Diamond, but was not satisfied with any of them. Now I am happy as this grey Barton strap works better for me than any of the other ones I tried.
> Joe


I didn't realize you had any VCMs, Cotton. That's a classic one.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Draconian Collector said:


> I didn't realize you had any VCMs, Cotton. That's a classic one.


VCM means? Asking for a friend, lol


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> VCM means? Asking for a friend, lol


Vintage Chinese Mechanical lol


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Miggyd87 said:


> VCM means? Asking for a friend, lol


Vintage Chinese Mechanical lol


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Draconian Collector said:


> Vintage Chinese Mechanical lol





Draconian Collector said:


> Vintage Chinese Mechanical lol


Two likes and two quotes for the double.

Thank you


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Draconian Collector said:


> I didn't realize you had any VCMs, Cotton. That's a classic one.


That is my only vintage, however, I do have a new Sea-Gull 1963 chronograph. I really like both of them.
Joe


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

*All claimed!

Silver mesh and the two ZuluDiver NATOs are spoken for.*

Some straps and bracelets that I'll never use. Free in the U.S. Elsewhere, a few bucks for shipping. Please PM to claim. From left to right:

22mm rubber or silicone - appears to be a Seiko Z22 but has an Uncle Seiko buckle - also seems extra long
20mm Milanese mesh from WatchGecko (38 bucks on their site).
20mm Milanese mesh, bronze color, otherwise kind of similar to the previous one
20mm ZuluDiver Marine Nationale NATO (also from WatchGecko)
22mm ZuluDiver striped herringbone NATO (also from you-know-who)
24mm Panerai-style thick black strap from eBay seller Honco


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi Walpow,

PM sent for the Zulu straps. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brookline pgh (Jul 9, 2020)

swiss army is claimed


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mediocre said:


> Ok, it is back available if anyone wants it. I thought it was spoken for, but they decided to make it available to others first. I learned a bit more info on it in the process
> 
> 40mm w/o crown, 42mm with
> 100M water resistant
> ...


Arrived safely thanks again so much - one very happy uk member 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Watchman83 said:


> Arrived safely thanks again so much - one very happy uk member
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it made it in one piece!!!


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

Hey all, I'd like to offer up some watch tools I bought when I was doing Seiko mods. I'm out of that game now, but would love to help someone out. Just ask that whoever takes it pays shipping (shouldn't be more than $8-10). First PM gets the lot.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Update: The straps have found a new home.

Well, time to PIF these for another to enjoy. Gave up on the bond natos and the Timex I got for working out for its large display and comfort. (just not caring enough to change, haha, I'm exercising while SIP).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Shout out to Walpow, thank you for the nato straps. Here is the green/yellow on my Trekker.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

dafuture said:


> Hey all, I'd like to offer up some watch tools I bought when I was doing Seiko mods. I'm out of that game now, but would love to help someone out. Just ask that whoever takes it pays shipping (shouldn't be more than $8-10). First PM gets the lot.
> 
> View attachment 15635270


I could make use of the screwdrivers as my kids have misplaced my set. IF they are still available


----------



## agile-ra (Jun 23, 2020)

Edit: The Weekender has found a new home.

Timex Weekender on a vegetable tanned, Italian leather, single pass nato, and 3 extra straps (one that originally came with it). I'll cover the shipping if it's in North America but I have no idea what it costs to ship things to other parts of the world from where I am (Very small/isolated place).


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

PSA

As a way to keep transparency on all items offered.... I think we should all agree that a requested items should be asked and requested for via the main thread with a follow PM.

Unanimity only tends to bring issues as to who actually requested an item first. this keeps everyone honest. 


Thoughts?


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm good with that


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I could make use of the screwdrivers as my kids have misplaced my set. IF they are still available


PM me


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> PSA
> 
> As a way to keep transparency on all items offered.... I think we should all agree that a requested items should be asked and requested for via the main thread with a follow PM.
> 
> ...


But the thing is, nothing says it's gotta go to who asks first. Perhaps the giver decided to send it to the 3rd person that messaged for whatever reason. Maybe the first two requesters just joined the site today for a freebie. Maybe the giver doesn't like the first person who asked based on their past posts. If it makes him feel better to give it to the second person, then so be it.

There's no real rules. Let's keep it that way. Let's not put requirements on a good deed. No one can get "screwed" out of anything since it's all free anyway.

If rules are required to "keep people honest" then there is no real honesty. Just people following rules. I'd like to think most are honest, and if the occasional bad guy takes without giving, or says they gave away an item they didn't actually give.....let them.

I have faith in people.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Fair enough.. was just an idea...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> PSA
> 
> As a way to keep transparency on all items offered.... I think we should all agree that a requested items should be asked and requested for via the main thread with a follow PM.
> 
> ...


I might be in the minority here, but this is my $0.02

This thread is intended to be a fun way to hand down items you no longer use, or obtain items you would use/find useful.

If rules about the claiming process becomes required, while increasing transparency over who's claimed what etc etc, it seems like it will ultimately become a pool of complaints about who posted first vs who messaged first. Keep It Simple Stupid.

I get some cool stuff comes up in this thread, I've claimed some of it. I have offered up items, that I think are neat, but I keep in mind, that most if not all of the items offered here are not 1 offs. You can go out and buy them yourself, if you want them soooo badly.

Just my $0.02, I say keep PIF free.

Whatever method you want to use to "claim" is how you claim. If you get the item great, if not, maybe better luck next time or ask where the original owner got it, so you can buy one for yourself.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

CLAIMED

Chinese combi bracelet for G-Shock.
I just got this in about an hour ago and it does not sit well on my wrist, plus it's a trial to get it over my huge hands. Basically brand new. Keeping it in the US.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Realize said:


> Chinese combi bracelet for G-Shock.
> I just got this in about an hour ago and it does not sit well on my wrist, plus it's a trial to get it over my huge hands. Basically brand new. Keeping it in the US.
> 
> 
> ...


If that would fit my gwb5600 I'd give it a try!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedVee (Dec 15, 2011)

brookline pgh said:


> View attachment 15593680
> 
> I will put this up, 39mm resin band(signed) new battery. I will cover world wide shipping


I got this one, arrived safely in Sydney and still ticking.

Thank you @brookline pgh extremely kind of you.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

agile-ra said:


> The Weekender has found a new home.


It's new home is in my son's watch box! It arrived today, and he loves it. Thanks again!!


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

RobMc said:


> But the thing is, nothing says it's gotta go to who asks first. Perhaps the giver decided to send it to the 3rd person that messaged for whatever reason. Maybe the first two requesters just joined the site today for a freebie. Maybe the giver doesn't like the first person who asked based on their past posts. If it makes him feel better to give it to the second person, then so be it.
> 
> There's no real rules. Let's keep it that way. Let's not put requirements on a good deed. No one can get "screwed" out of anything since it's all free anyway.
> 
> ...


I do agree with what you stated.


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Realize said:


> CLAIMED
> 
> Chinese combi bracelet for G-Shock.
> I just got this in about an hour ago and it does not sit well on my wrist, plus it's a trial to get it over my huge hands. Basically brand new. Keeping it in the US.
> ...


Got it, thank you! I wanted to post a pic of it on my G but I was defeated on my first attempt to get it fitted. Read up on the procedure and I'll go for round two tomorrow .










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Here is my contribution:

21 mm leather strap. I ordered the wrong size so it is unworn.

CONUS only please.

[CLAIMED]










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Got it! Knowing the "trick" really helps 









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

TavisB said:


> Here is my contribution:
> 
> 21 mm leather strap. I ordered the wrong size so it is unworn.
> 
> ...


I'll take it if you still have it. PM sent.
Joe


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

TavisB said:


> Got it! Knowing the "trick" really helps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you got it on!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bill,
will all the mail delays... I have no idea when this one came in. I just found it as I was doing my monthly bill ritual.

I think it goes very well with the Skyhawk! Thanks!

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bill,
> will all the mail delays... I have no idea when this one came in. I just found it as I was doing my monthly bill ritual.
> 
> I think it goes very well with the Skyhawk! Thanks!
> ...


That is a great combo!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

islander009 said:


> I'd like to throw on here some brand new and unused natos. 20mm, 22mm, and 24mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 20mm nato could come north !

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

islander009 said:


> I'd like to throw on here some brand new and unused natos. 20mm, 22mm, and 24mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if the 24mm is still available but I'd like to request it

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> That 20mm nato could come north !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sorry they were claimed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

abkdt41 said:


> Not sure if the 24mm is still available but I'd like to request it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Sorry they were claimed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks to @walpow for the great mesh!


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

You're very welcome, and kudos for your choices to match it with.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

TavisB said:


> Here is my contribution:
> 
> 21 mm leather strap. I ordered the wrong size so it is unworn.
> 
> ...


Just received this strap from TavisB. I plan on installing it on a watch that has not arrived yet. Will post photos when it arrives with the new strap installed.
Joe


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is the Wocci brown leather strap from TavisB installed on my 8926OB (the coin edge bezel version). That I just received yesterday. It really is not a bad watch for the money and I think it looks great on the brown leather. I replaced the bracelet that came on the watch and I will be posting it here with a few more straps to give away very soon. Thanks again TavisB.
Joe


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Good morning, all, and happy Friday! I have a brand new, 20-mm, nylon, quick-release, "NATO Bond" two-piece strap available. The fine folks at Barton accidentally sent me the "Bond" strap, instead of black, and suggested that I find it a nice home. As much as I'd like to be a secret agent, capable of drinking five Martinis in one sitting, it just won't pair well with what I have. Shipped via USPS First Class in the CONUS.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

snowbongo said:


> Good morning, all, and happy Friday! I have a brand new, 20-mm, nylon, quick-release, "NATO Bond" two-piece strap available. The fine folks at Barton accidentally sent me the "Bond" strap, instead of black, and suggested that I find it a nice home. As much as I'd like to be a secret agent, capable of drinking five Martinis in one sitting, it just won't pair well with what I have. Shipped via USPS First Class in the CONUS.
> 
> View attachment 15692260


Well if this is still available 
I would love this 
Thank u for offering it to us
Stay safe out there 
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

jringo8769 said:


> Well if this is still available
> I would love this
> Thank u for offering it to us
> Stay safe out there
> ...


It's yours, John! Send me a PM with your address and I'll mail it this weekend.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Wolfsatz said:


> Bill,
> will all the mail delays... I have no idea when this one came in. I just found it as I was doing my monthly bill ritual.
> 
> I think it goes very well with the Skyhawk! Thanks!
> ...


Wolf that is so close to red tail hawk colors I'd almost think you were trying to make the Sky Hawk actually fly lol


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Draconian Collector said:


> Wolf that is so close to red tail hawk colors I'd almost think you were trying to make the Sky Hawk actually fly lol


Thanks!

How about this one... competing with the SRP309 for Halloween Spot main role
borrowing shoes from the TX BST 47 
Signed Crown Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Signed Crown Sunday by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Straps: 18mm blue quick-release Barton sailcloth, 19mm black leather with gold-tone buckle, 22mm green quick-release Hemsut nylon. All are in good condition; the Barton has some wear around the holes; the Hemsut only has one fixed keeper.

PM me if you want them!

Edit: Hemsut strap claimed.


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Edit: Straps have been claimed!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's one more. It's silicone and is sold under many different brand names. (I got it as a deBeer.) PM if you want it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

GregoryD said:


> Straps: 18mm blue quick-release Barton sailcloth, 19mm black leather with gold-tone buckle, 22mm green quick-release Hemsut nylon. All are in good condition; the Barton has some wear around the holes; the Hemsut only has one fixed keeper.
> 
> PM me if you want them!
> 
> ...


Green Strap came today.. .it fits the SkyHawk very nicely. Thank you!

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

Better picture

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Bracelets and straps up for grabs. The bracelets are both 20mm and each one came from the Invicta 8926. The 4 black leather straps in the middle photo are all for 16mm lugs. The two blacks straps in the bottom photo are both for 18mm lugs. The bottom strap is missing one keeper loop. Take one or all or two or three or more. Some are brand new and some have been worn very little if any.

Send me a pm with your address and I will get them out to you as soon as I can.
Joe

Both Invicta bracelets are claimed. Both 18mm straps are claimed. All I have left are the four 16mm straps. These 16mm straps are great for many vintage watches as lots of vintage stuff had/has 16mm lugs.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

2 Sets 1 set left. Claimed! I'll get 'em out ASAP guys!
G-Shock adapters and 3 ring single pass zulu with DLC hardware from Vario.

Original package was lost in Frankfurt for about three months during shipping, just recieved it. Set in the photo is the replacement shipment and was installed and immediately removed. Second set is completely untouched.

One per, just PM if interested.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

TheBearded said:


> 2 sets
> G-Shock adapters and 3 ring single pass zulu with DLC hardware from Vario.
> 
> Original package was lost in Frankfurt for about three months during shipping, just recieved it. Set in the photo is the replacement shipment and was installed and immediately removed. Second set is completely untouched.
> ...


Pm sent

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Morris Day (Feb 6, 2018)

Black perforated with orange stitching 24mm, 75/115 Claimed

Tan leather Zulu 20mm. - Claimed

Blue and white striped nato. 20mm - Claimed


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

EDIT: BOTH LOTS CLAIMED


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Lot #2: 22mm lot
> Left-to-right:
> 1. 22mm Seiko Z22 (from a SKX009) - new and unworn
> 2. 22mm silicone, black with blue stitching


Oh, I was just out for a blue stitch! I'd love to go for lot 22 #2 if still available.



Morris Day said:


> Black perforated with orange stitching 24mm, 75/115


The strap on my titanium citizen (24mm) broke, this would be perfect, I'm up for it if it is avail.

How did I never see this thread before? I have tons of stuff in the watch box that can now find a new use. Will dig some bits out and post them later this week.


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

I have an Integrated Rubber Strap for Tudor Black Bay 36 from Vanguard Straps.

No longer available. Thanks!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Oh, I was just out for a blue stitch! I'd love to go for lot 22 #2 if still available.


All yours. Pm me your address!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

thanks cottontop!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

@cottontop, thanks again! Really dresses up Grandpa's Timex.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

RotorRonin said:


> @cottontop, thanks again! Really dresses up Grandpa's Timex.


Yes it does! Glad it worked out for you.
Joe


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Up for grabs is this Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelet stretch band. Came off a Citizen watch, and as I only wear leather straps I will never use it. Gold color. Will fit 18mm to 20mm lugs. Send me a p.m. with your address and I will get it right out to you.
Joe


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Up for grabs is a unique Lucky Brand watch. Great condition and works as it should.
(Ships via UPS - CONUS only.) * Will include a random strap/band.
Send a PM with address.
Thx.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> PM sent


Lucky watch off to a lucky new owner tomorrow...


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Aquavette said:


> Lucky watch off to a lucky new owner tomorrow...


Thanks so much. Any idea what that stuff by the 2 is?


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Thanks so much. Any idea what that stuff by the 2 is?


All just reflections.
The watch is SUPER clean, with no marks at all.
(Not the best photos, but was trying to catch the tone on tone shamrock background of the dial.)


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

Shipped on a nearly new grey/black "bond" nato. Goes great with the dial.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Here is the Barton dark blue sailcloth strap From GregoryD on my vintage Pulsar Railroad Approved Quartz. Thanks Greg.
Joe


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15750203
> 
> Here is the Barton dark blue sailcloth strap From GregoryD on my vintage Pulsar Railroad Approved Quartz. Thanks Greg.
> Joe


Ooh, that's very nice.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Aquavette said:


> Shipped on a nearly new grey/black "bond" nato. Goes great with the dial.


Got the watch. its great!! Turns out that the stuff by the "3" is an attached (impossible to lose) cap over winder knob A real heavy duty beater Thanks 😂


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

OK I just got a watch from* Aquavette so I should give one. A while back I was Given a **TESLA **watch. I've never worn it so I fear the batteries are dead. But it sure is a conversation piece. As far as I can tell it its exactly as shown on Amazon. Decrotive tin included BUT THE BATTERIES ARE DEAD.

Send me an PM with your info if you want it







*


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Claimed by *TXPDX 😂 *


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Claimed by *TXPDX 😂 *


I'm confident my friend will be smiling from ear to ear when he receives it. Thank you! 🤗


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)

Pay it forward time. Although I may have to pay someone to take some of these . . . .

I cleaned out the watch storage last night and found numerous items that have languised unused and unwanted. I hope you find something you can use!

First, terms of bestowment:

1. I am asking that the recipient expend $10 to cover the cost of shipping. The plan is to ship items in a small flat-rate box, except as noted.

2. You may have as many lots as you can use (or as few as you are willing to pay shipping for). While putting in all in one box is most expedient . . . .

3. I'd like to spread this among as many folks as possible. So I may only fill a portion of your request in order to fulfill someone else's request.

4. I can be swayed by the offer of an item in return. For eample, if you have an unwanted wide leather strap (similar to the photo of the Guess watch shown with lot #2), I'll be glad to give it a home.

5. Requests will be filled in chronological order of request, save for exceptions listed above.

Lot #1: Six bracelets Gone!

Three no-name, two Fossil and one Invicta. The three no-name are 20 mm, the Fossils are 18 and 22 mm, and the Invicta is 20 mm. Each is 6 to 6.25" long, withe exception of the Invicta, which is 7". The second no-name has only one end piece.

Lot #2: Guess bracelet

I found this after the watch it fits is gone. I've included a pic of the watch I think it goes with. It's 23 mm wide with specific end links, this may only fit the Guess watch it was designed for. I can drop this in a small padded envelope for shipment. Pic of watch I think it fits shown below bracelet.



























Lot #3: Leather 18 mm straps Gone!










These cheapies have been picked over for parts (spring bards, mostly).

Lot #3: 20 mm straps (and one 18 mm)==>moved to sales forum to try to move them










Six 20 mm straps, mostly silicone or polyurethane. Two are Timex straps. Also one 18 mm strap.

Lot #4: 22 mm straps==>moved to sales forum to try to move them










Nine straps, mostly silicone or PU. Brown leather is Wenger, but has no buckle.

Lot #5: 24 mm straps==> moved to sales forum to try to move them










Two silicone/PU, one leather (Kenneth Cole), one NATO style, one paracord

Lot #6: Luminox box

Not sure that this is worth the cost of shipping, but I thought I'd offer it in case someone out there really wants a box for their Luminox. Includes two links for a Luminox bracelet!


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Paying it forward once again, so if anyone would like a Fossil Arkitekt series Tank watch, complete with all original packaging and all it needs is a battery. Also, a Jimmy Buffets Parrot Head Club diver made by Europa Watches, which will need a battery as well. Only in the ConUS, as shipping is on me. All you need to do is PM me and they're yours!


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

doretta59 said:


> Paying it forward once again, so if anyone would like a Fossil Arkitekt series Tank watch, complete with all original packaging and all it needs is a battery. Also, a Jimmy Buffets Parrot Head Club diver made by Europa Watches, which will need a battery as well. Only in the ConUS, as shipping is on me. All you need to do is PM me and they're yours!
> View attachment 15758800
> View attachment 15758801


Going to a new home, enjoy Russ!


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)

But wait! There's more!

Lot #7: Three watches, two Fossil and one Red Monkey. All are running, but the chronograph functions on the Fossils are not working and the Red Monkey has a couple of hour markers knocked loose. Fossils gone and the RM headed to the trash bin.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

One more time, anyone for a like new 24mm Barton Bond NATO? Just PM me and it's yours.


----------



## Aquavette (Jul 10, 2018)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Got the watch. its great!! Turns out that the stuff by the "3" is an attached (impossible to lose) cap over winder knob A real heavy duty beater Thanks 😂


Glad you like it.
It has a great clean look.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

doretta59 said:


> One more time, anyone for a like new 24mm Barton Bond NATO? Just PM me and it's yours.
> View attachment 15758893
> View attachment 15758895
> View attachment 15758894


Gone!


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)

Still have five lots of stuff to go to new homes! Please check earlier posts . . . .


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Steve said:


> Still have five lots of stuff to go to new homes! Please check earlier posts . . . .


Steve, 
If Lot 7 is available... I'll take the Fossils.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

ronsetoe said:


> I do agree with what you stated.


Well said Rob, as this is a great thing you started here and it needs to be kept light and friendly, indeed.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

TheBearded said:


> 2 Sets 1 set left. Claimed! I'll get 'em out ASAP guys!
> G-Shock adapters and 3 ring single pass zulu with DLC hardware from Vario.
> 
> Original package was lost in Frankfurt for about three months during shipping, just recieved it. Set in the photo is the replacement shipment and was installed and immediately removed. Second set is completely untouched.
> ...


The adapters and strap arriced safely last week, and I immediately put them on my Dad's G-Shock. Sadly I didn't grab a pic. I'll have to remember next time we're together.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

Realize said:


> The adapters and strap arriced safely last week, and I immediately put them on my Dad's G-Shock. Sadly I didn't grab a pic. I'll have to remember next time we're together.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


Sweet deal man, glad they got there! I hope the install went smooth, tag me when you post a pic.


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

Moved to end of thread


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

doretta59 said:


> One more time, anyone for a like new 24mm Barton Bond NATO? Just PM me and it's yours.
> View attachment 15758893
> View attachment 15758895
> View attachment 15758894


Back up, as the fellow never gave me his mailing address, so...


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

One more time! Early (1990's) G-Shock Strap for watches with 16mm lug width.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Come on, don't be bashful, who wants these? Like new Barton 24mm Bond NATO and vintage Casio G-Shock strap. ConUS shipping is on me too!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

A belated thank you to cottontop. The invicta bracelet will be going back on my friends 8926 as soon as I dig my tools out of a box. 









Edit**Damn. I wish I could really turn stainless to gold with this phone. I don't know what happened there.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Another belated thank you. The band on this one was paid forward to me in this very thread. 
I have added a little field watch to the band and they are up for grabs.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Up for grabs. I think this was a review "offer" on Amazon a few years ago. 
Very light. Alloy case.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

doretta59 said:


> Come on, don't be bashful, who wants these? Like new Barton 24mm Bond NATO and vintage Casio G-Shock strap. ConUS shipping is on me too!
> View attachment 15764677
> View attachment 15764676
> View attachment 15764675
> View attachment 15764674


NATO is spoken for, yay! Just need a taker for the Casio strap and I also have a Sport Velcro strap in black/yellow for a 20mm lug width that has plenty of life left in it, so please...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

nello said:


> Another belated thank you. The band on this one was paid forward to me in this very thread.
> I have added a little field watch to the band and they are up for grabs.


Hey do you know the diameter of this? Is it quartz?


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

nello said:


> A belated thank you to cottontop. The invicta bracelet will be going back on my friends 8926 as soon as I dig my tools out of a box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out for you. Thanks for the photo.
Joe


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey do you know the diameter of this? Is it quartz?


Black Military Analog Wrist Watch for Men, Mens Army Tactical Field Sport Watches Work Watch, Waterproof Outdoor Casual Quartz Wristwatch - Imported Japanese Movement, 5ATM Waterproof https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07XPC8BG3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_glt_i_XR331V487T4XXV72WWW1

This one has a different brand name but looks identical.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

nello said:


> Black Military Analog Wrist Watch for Men, Mens Army Tactical Field Sport Watches Work Watch, Waterproof Outdoor Casual Quartz Wristwatch - Imported Japanese Movement, 5ATM Waterproof Amazon.com: Black Military Analog Wrist Watch for Men, Mens Army Tactical Field Sport Watches Work Watch, Waterproof Outdoor Casual Quartz Wristwatch - Imported Japanese Movement, 5ATM Waterproof: Watches
> 
> This one has a different brand name but looks identical.


Want to give others a chance but if no one claims it, I'll take it. My 12-yr-old has a budding watch collection.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Want to give others a chance but if no one claims it, I'll take it. My 12-yr-old has a budding watch collection.


You are welcome to both of them. Pm me your address.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

doretta59 said:


> One more time! Early (1990's) G-Shock Strap for watches with 16mm lug width.
> View attachment 15762625
> View attachment 15762626


Gone!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

doretta59 said:


> Gone!


Thank you!


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

The (faux) ostrich strap from wookieman on my Hamilton Electric Railroad Approved. Thanks wookieman!
Joe


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15771922
> 
> The (faux) ostrich strap from wookieman on my Hamilton Electric Railroad Approved. Thanks wookieman!
> Joe


Perfect.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Want to pay forward a 22mm green Nato with black hardware. CONUS only. I hope
It can find use with another member. Thanks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Rich_In_The_Lou, my friend received the watch today and is absolutely thrilled about it. Thank you!

It's my turn now, so up for grabs to the first person in the lower 48 to message with their mailing information, is a SKMEI model 1181 watch. The case is 40mm and it has a leather strap. No postage is necessary. 🤗


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

It may not be a high end watch, but it's great while working on the car or getting groceries. Going once, going twice...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

TXPDX said:


> Rich_In_The_Lou, my friend received the watch today and is absolutely thrilled about it. Thank you!
> 
> It's my turn now, so up for grabs to the first person in the lower 48 to message with their mailing information, is a SKMEI model 1181 watch. The case is 40mm and it has a leather strap. No postage is necessary. 🤗
> View attachment 15773009
> ...


@Wolfsatz do you think @ship69 would like this? Or to many spider webs...and metrosexual hands?


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> @Wolfsatz do you think @ship69 would like this? Or to many spider webs...and metrosexual hands?


I'm relatively new and don't understand. Is it not a good watch?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

TXPDX said:


> I'm relatively new and don't understand. Is it not a good watch?


It's a fine watch.

Minimalist style that a member was looking for has become a bit of a classic thread around here.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Steve said:


> But wait! There's more!
> 
> Lot #7: Three watches, two Fossil and one Red Monkey. All are running, but the chronograph functions on the Fossils are not working and the Red Monkey has a couple of hour markers knocked loose. Fossils gone and the RM headed to the trash bin.
> View attachment 15758892


Steve!
Thank you again. I am very impressed with the Decker.. and must have been smacked around enough by USPS to make the chrono work again. Working flawlessly.

Very nice built quality, excellent size and very legible! I quite like it a lot.   

Fossil by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20210319000200 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> @Wolfsatz do you think @ship69 would like this? Or to many spider webs...and metrosexual hands?


Yes .. he will like to use his dremmel to chop away those metrosexual hands.. and get his erasers out to get that brand name out... other than that.... Only a few other hiding spots for those spiders..

That thread should be pinned at the top of every sub forum. Grab a bag of popcorn and let me know how many times you lauged









Where can I buy a "minimalist" watch just like...


With 10 seconds of searching, I found an ebay seller who will print your custom dial. So, just pick a case.... It has a second hand..... where are the snips! Snip it off! Side note: Could we order some watches with our favorite shipisms on the dial? Top choices include: "Snip it off" "Way...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Steve (Mar 9, 2006)

Wolfsatz said:


> Steve!
> Thank you again. I am very impressed with the Decker.. and must have been smacked around enough by USPS to make the chrono work again. Working flawlessly.
> 
> Very nice built quality, excellent size and very legible! I quite like it a lot.
> ...


Glad to hear the Decker is working and is a hit. Enjoy!
Gratuitous photo of my Decker:


----------



## rkesey (May 1, 2019)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15771922
> 
> The (faux) ostrich strap from wookieman on my Hamilton Electric Railroad Approved. Thanks wookieman!
> Joe


That looks great!


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

TXPDX said:


> Rich_In_The_Lou, my friend received the watch today and is absolutely thrilled about it. Thank you!
> 
> It's my turn now, so up for grabs to the first person in the lower 48 to message with their mailing information, is a SKMEI model 1181 watch. The case is 40mm and it has a leather strap. No postage is necessary. 🤗
> View attachment 15773009
> ...


I hoped someone would enjoy the watch. If there isn't a taker by tomorrow, I'll take it to the Society of St. Vincent de Paul along with other items being donated.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

One more time my friends. Anyone for a cool 1995 vintage Nautica nautical flag watch? I just installed a brand new Renata battery and she purrs like a kitten, even the Indiglo backlight works! PM me if interested.

Mike


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

doretta59 said:


> One more time my friends. Anyone for a cool 1995 vintage Nautica nautical flag watch? I just installed a brand new Renata battery and she purrs like a kitten, even the Indiglo backlight works! PM me if interested.
> 
> Mike
> View attachment 15776922


What, nobody wants my Nautica?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

doretta59 said:


> What, nobody wants my Nautica?


Size?

for those that don't know... Timex makes Nautica watches.. usually with a bit of mojo added to them. Very nice built pieces.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

Wolfsatz said:


> Size?
> 
> for those that don't know... Timex makes Nautica watches.. usually with a bit of mojo added to them. Very nice built pieces.


I think that it's 38mm, which is my sweet spot for most watches. Yes Wolfsatz, I'm almost positive that this is Timex made, but feels a bit heftier in general.


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

wirebender said:


> Best post I've ever seen on this site! I'm sorry I can't take part: Canadian.
> 
> _Excellent job, nonetheless!!!_


I would "vote " to include Canadians. Maybe if the shipping and duty is an issue,they can help with the cost. I understand this PIF is supposed to be free. I like Canada and their citizens. I'm from Washington State,have enjoyed visiting British Columbia several times.
Please let. them in on this, they let me in up there, nice country and people. A great allie of the US,let's not forget that!
NOTE: missed the date on the original part of this thread, a couple years ago. Did we ever let the Canadians play?


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

I would likevthat Nautical watch. I will try to figure out the pm thing right now.


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

I would like the Nautical if still available. I think I PM'd doretta59 correctly just a bit ago. I guess we will see.


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

I didnt even know this thread existed till March 20.
How did I miss it I wonder? 
I will find something to post "up for grabs" postage paid by me.
This is a cool PIF thing here! Thank you ,very thoughtful!
Tickclic in Washington State


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

doretta59 said:


> I think that it's 38mm, which is my sweet spot for most watches. Yes Wolfsatz, I'm almost positive that this is Timex made, but feels a bit heftier in general.


Gone!


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Strap lot. I picked some of these up right here in this thread, and wound up not using them. So I'll pass them along and add a few. I got shipping within the states.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

RobMc said:


> Strap lot. I picked some of these up right here in this thread, and wound up not using them. So I'll pass them along and add a few. I got shipping within the states.
> View attachment 15780293
> View attachment 15780295


Claimed.


----------



## Ghost410 (May 14, 2014)

I love this thread. I've gotta take some photos of some things that I can add. I'd love to participate.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

nello said:


> Up for grabs. I think this was a review "offer" on Amazon a few years ago.
> Very light. Alloy case.


The field watch shipped a few days ago. 
This chrono is still here. It is actually a chrono.


----------



## doretta59 (Apr 11, 2007)

wookieman said:


> Here are some items for the taking. If you just want one strap I will throw it in an envelope with a stamp and send it on its way. If you want some of the larger items please send $10 to cover shipping. If you take something please add something comparable to the thread if you have not done so. Thanks.
> 
> 1. Minimalist Wallet. This was purchased off of MassDrop years ago. I carried it for a few months. It is good quality leather and has lots of life. Pardon the dust.
> View attachment 15761634
> ...


Thanks for the straps wookieman, most certainly appreciated! Mike


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks to RobMc for the strap. Looks great on my new Shanghai.
Joe


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

nello said:


> Up for grabs. I think this was a review "offer" on Amazon a few years ago.
> Very light. Alloy case.


Claimed and shipped.


----------



## wookieman (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm moving this to the end so it doesn't get lost. There is still some good stuff available and I plan to add more. Get it while the gettin's good!

Here are some items for the taking. If you just want one strap I will throw it in an envelope with a stamp and send it on its way. If you want some of the larger items please send $10 to cover shipping. If you take something please add something comparable to the thread if you have not done so. Thanks.

1. Minimalist Wallet. *Claimed*

2. 4. Orange Second hands. Purchased from Ofrei.com. Should fit the movement in the SNDA. Never installed.
*HAN-7107* Sweep Second Watch Hand Swiss Neon Orange, Hole .20 by 13 mm. Excuse the poor pic. Its the best I could get. Note they are a brighter shade of orange than the OEM hands on SNDA.










3. *S*Broken SNDA27. *Claimed*

4. Straps. Take what you will use and use what you take. All are unworn or lightly worn. All fall into the affordable straps category.









1. Taken
2. Green and yellow NATO. 18mm
3. Taken










4. Burnt orange perlon. 20mm
5. Black with stitching. Only 1 keeper. 20mm
6. TAKEN

7.OEM Seiko from the SNDA27. *Claimed*


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

wookieman said:


> I'm moving this to the end so it doesn't get lost. There is still some good stuff available and I plan to add more. Get it while the gettin's good!
> 
> Here are some items for the taking. If you just want one strap I will throw it in an envelope with a stamp and send it on its way. If you want some of the larger items please send $10 to cover shipping. If you take something please add something comparable to the thread if you have not done so. Thanks.
> 
> ...


Well if that broken SNDA27 green dial 
and #7 OEM band for the SNDA27 are still available 
I would be interested in both
Pm incoming
Stay safe and warm out there
God Bless,John
Thank u for offering all of this

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelets up for grabs. Will pay postage to anywhere in USA. Would prefer to give away as a lot but I can send one or several. 
1. Brand new, never worn, 18 to 20mm.
2. Brand new never worn, 18 to 20mm.
3. Brand new, never worn 18mm.
4. 18mm
5. 18mm
6. 18mm
7. Pulsar w/ folding clasp (not a Twist-O-Flex), 20mm.
Will include spring bars. Send me a pm and I will get them out ASAP.
Joe


----------



## Beach Cricket (Mar 28, 2021)

Minimalist Wallet - I would be appreciate that! Pm incoming. 

Happy Easter!
John


----------



## watchyourself (Feb 24, 2007)

Got an old Michele Urban Sport watch gifted by a crazy ex gf (but also hot flight attendant) in the early 2000s. It's definitely bumped and bruised. I failed for years to get this to run with a battery change. As always leave it to the experts. My watch guy was alone with it for 2 minutes and it is ticking again.

It's taken its lumps and the chrono hand is tilted slightly to the right but it works great. Doesn't cost me a thing to keep it except it bugs me It's not getting worn. 6 years into my marriage and its probably time to say goodbye to stuff from old flames.

It's small but not super tiny, the strap is 20mm and is a newer Michele strap I installed after the old rubber/plastic one fell apart.




$0 shipped CONUS to the first taker who promises to give this to someone who uses it.

UPDATE: CLAIMED Finally! ?‍♂


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

EDIT: CLAIMED BY @TXPDX










My son has benefitted from the giveaways here, so he would like to offer his Timex Easy Reader 36mm (which he no longer wants or needs since getting his 36mm white-dial Waterbury).

Cheers!!

CLAIMED


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Morris Day said:


> View attachment 15730704





RotorRonin said:


> EDIT: BOTH LOTS CLAIMED


The straps you sent RotorRonin are finally on the way from the US to here. 

Unfortunately, the orange strap sent by Morris was eaten. Looks like the strap got caught in one of the mail feeders. All that arrived was 1/2 of the envelope & 1/2 of the strap put into a bigger envelope with a note from the USPS that the envelope was damaged in transit. I guess they saw the 1/2 and put it in the larger envelope but the other 1/2 went missing. 

I've done a search of my watch boxes and I've located 4 zulus in 18mm (great for Vostoks) new in wrap that I'll put up later.


----------



## Morris Day (Feb 6, 2018)

Ticonderoga said:


> The straps you sent RotorRonin are finally on the way from the US to here.
> 
> Unfortunately, the orange strap sent by Morris was eaten. Looks like the strap got caught in one of the mail feeders. All that arrived was 1/2 of the envelope & 1/2 of the strap put into a bigger envelope with a note from the USPS that the envelope was damaged in transit. I guess they saw the 1/2 and put it in the larger envelope but the other 1/2 went missing.
> 
> I've done a search of my watch boxes and I've located 4 zulus in 18mm (great for Vostoks) new in wrap that I'll put up later.


Well, crap.

Sorry!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Ticonderoga said:


> The straps you sent RotorRonin are finally on the way from the US to here.
> 
> Unfortunately, the orange strap sent by Morris was eaten. Looks like the strap got caught in one of the mail feeders. All that arrived was 1/2 of the envelope & 1/2 of the strap put into a bigger envelope with a note from the USPS that the envelope was damaged in transit. I guess they saw the 1/2 and put it in the larger envelope but the other 1/2 went missing.
> 
> I've done a search of my watch boxes and I've located 4 zulus in 18mm (great for Vostoks) new in wrap that I'll put up later.


That is pretty unfortunate. Some how I am not surprised by USPS handling of goods..


----------



## blueoracle (Jan 10, 2019)

Black deployant clasp. 20mm at clasps.

My straps taper to 18mm, not 20mm and closing action feels cheap, but hey, it's free!


----------



## Thursty (Aug 28, 2020)

1. Claimed. 
2. 19mm NATO
3. Claimed. 
4. Claimed. 
5. Claimed. 
6. Claimed.

I will cover conus shipping.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Thursty said:


> 1. No name 19mm grey/blue suede. Super comfortable.
> 2. 19mm NATO
> 3. 20mm stainless mesh
> 4. 20mm Barton elite silicone (with long and short strap)
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Up for grabs are these pilot watch hands. I don't completely remember what movement/watch they're for, but I thought some came with an Archimede pilot watch, maybe a 39mm one. I'll cover shipping within the CONUS if someone would like them. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> EDIT: CLAIMED BY @TXPDX


Thanks again!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Thanks @Thursty


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> Thanks @Thursty
> View attachment 15864131


I wasn't aware that Speidel branded watches existed.😮


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

TXPDX said:


> I wasn't aware that Speidel branded watches existed.😮


Yup several options are available


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Skaface199 said:


> Up for grabs are these pilot watch hands. I don't completely remember what movement/watch they're for, but I thought some came with an Archimede pilot watch, maybe a 39mm one. I'll cover shipping within the CONUS if someone would like them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These have been claimed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TXPDX (Mar 4, 2021)

Miggyd87 said:


> Yup several options are available


Is there a watch company that holds the licensing? If so, whom?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

TXPDX said:


> Is there a watch company that holds the licensing? If so, whom?


No idea.









Watches


Shop Speidel's collection of leather, metal, scrub, and pocket watches. Find your perfect watch among our many styles and colors of classic watches.




speidel.com


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Received this Sheffield all sport from @JPa in 2020. Took longer than expected to get it serviced, and still need to find a better solution for missing movement holder (any ideas?) but here she is slightly poly watched and keeping excellent time! Thx again JPa!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Offering up these two affordables and a handful of flex bracelets for parts or repair.









First up is The cadisen. Looks cool, quaulith build, comes with complete kit, but took a nasty spill from the wrist and stopped working. I hear rattling noise so something is definitely loose in there but the Nh35 movement is supposedly easy to repair/replace?? will leave that to the next owner to sort out. 









The Poljot is a nice little hand wind on a larger flex bracelet (pretty loose on my 7inch wrist). Winds and runs&#8230; but slow. Probably just needs a clean/service?








finally a few flex bracelets, they're not the best, but have read some people can salvage/repair&#8230;theses would be good candidate for that.









Postage on me if in conus, will send int'l if you are crazy and want to pay that kind of $$ to ship some broken watches


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Tone1298 said:


> Received this Sheffield all sport from @JPa in 2020. Took longer than expected to get it serviced, and still need to find a better solution for missing movement holder (any ideas?) but here she is slightly poly watched and keeping excellent time! Thx again JPa!
> View attachment 15871291
> View attachment 15871292


Looks good.

Missing movement holder? 3D print one. Just need to take some measurements, model it in 3D than print it.


----------



## JPa (Feb 12, 2016)

Tone1298 said:


> Received this Sheffield all sport from @JPa in 2020. Took longer than expected to get it serviced, and still need to find a better solution for missing movement holder (any ideas?) but here she is slightly poly watched and keeping excellent time! Thx again JPa!
> View attachment 15871291
> View attachment 15871292


glad to see you are enjoying it. The back of my drawer is no place for a watch


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Miggyd87 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Missing movement holder? 3D print one. Just need to take some measurements, model it in 3D than print it.


I'm game, but always thought it's easier said than done? Have you tried before? I fear I posesses none of the required tools nor skill to do it correctly.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Gorgeous black Tavan watch. It was one of my daily wears before I went into automatics. Just needs a new battery and it should start right up. It's been sitting in my watch box.








Conus only.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

First come first serve for all three of the following regular-sized straps (approx. 120mm x 80mm).

1. *Delugs* - Brown leatherette | Orange thread side trim | Brushed steel buckle | Quick release | 20mm x 18mm | Condition: Unused

2. *Unbranded* - Orange genuine leather | White thread stitching | _* No buckle *_ | Compatible for deployant clasp | 22mm x 20mm | Condition: Unused

3. *Dan Henry* - Dark brown alligator print | _* No buckle *_ | Quick release | 20mm x 16mm | Condition: Lightly used

DMs open to interested parties. I will mail them within a week via USPS to CONUS only. Best regards.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Age_of_Surfaces said:


> First come first serve for all three of the following regular-sized straps (approx. 120mm x 80mm).
> 
> 1. *Delugs* - Brown leatherette | Orange thread side trim | Brushed steel buckle | Quick release | 20mm x 18mm | Condition: Unused
> 
> ...


Trying to send you a pm but it won't let me. Send a pm to me as I would like the straps. @cottontop 
Joe


----------



## Age_of_Surfaces (Jun 19, 2020)

cottontop said:


> Trying to send you a pm but it won't let me. Send a pm to me as I would like the straps. @cottontop
> Joe


Hi. Thanks for writing and I'm sorry that you couldn't get through. Unfortunately these items have all been claimed and I'll be mailing them tomorrow. Apologies for that.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

I have twenty-two straps I want you to know.
But black is their only color though.
Three different sizes are represented here
Sixteen, eighteen, and twenty millimeter.
Some are new and some are aged
And some I think have seen better days.
But they all can be put to good use
Despite some of their previous abuse.
I'm giving them away as a set,
Now what you see is what you'll get.
So someone please take them off my hands
As I now prefer only brown watch bands.
Will ship for free in the USA
Someone take them please and make my day.
Joe

THESE HAVE BEEN CLAIMED!


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

cottontop said:


> View attachment 15900743
> 
> I have twenty-two straps I want you to know.
> But black is their only color though.
> ...


The strap grab bag is claimed! (that was fast!)
Joe


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

cottontop said:


> The strap grab bag is claimed! (that was fast!)
> Joe


Your nickname is now Henry Ford.


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

UPDATE: This watch has been claimed and is no longer available. 
Cheers and pay it forward. 
---
I have a JDM Mini G-Shock. It works.

I'm hoping to find a new home for it. I'd prefer for it to go to someone who either has kids OR has smaller wrists than I do. Since I'd be giving this away, I do want to somewhat limit my cost so I am only offering this/shipping to someone in the CONUS.

Here are some pictures of the watch hanging around and minding its own business a short time ago.


----------



## yerwol (Jun 15, 2017)

What a wholesome thread. Jeez


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

yerwol said:


> What a wholesome thread. Jeez


Kinda like the Cleavers. Is June checking out Ward's watch? 🙂


----------



## adnj (Aug 22, 2010)

LudicrousSpeed said:


> Kinda like the Cleavers. Is June checking out Ward's watch?


They're both checking out something down there. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)

LudicrousSpeed said:


> UPDATE: This watch has been claimed and is no longer available.
> Cheers and pay it forward.
> ---
> I have a JDM Mini G-Shock. It works.
> ...


Thank you @LudicrousSpeed! My daughter loves the watch and can't wait to wear it at camp this summer ?


----------



## LudicrousSpeed (Dec 9, 2020)

Jas26 said:


> View attachment 15920255
> 
> Thank you @LudicrousSpeed! My daughter loves the watch and can't wait to wear it at camp this summer ?


You are welcome. It makes me happy that she's enjoying it.

Maybe she'll be a future WUSer. You never know. Cheers.


----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)

Keeping the good karma going&#8230;I have a watch from Plug&Feather, a Kickstarter that went out in 2015. See Plug & Feather Stone Watches to launch Kickstarter...

The watch has a stone face that the brand calls "snowflake obsidian." Quartz movement, steel case and bracelet. It has sat in a box for several years; I don't think it was ever worn. I just had a new battery installed and the jeweler said it looked fine inside. Bracelet is difficult to size, as an apparent manufacturing error makes micro adjustments unworkable, so a cheapo perlon strap is also included.
I measure the diameter 3-6 as 40mm including the crown, 20mm lugs, and lug to lug of 46mm.

So a very wearable and low maintenance piece that would be a fun first/starter watch.

PM me if interested, can ship to CONUS. Pics:


----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)

Jas26 said:


> Keeping the good karma going&#8230;I have a watch from Plug&Feather, a Kickstarter that went out in 2015. See Plug & Feather Stone Watches to launch Kickstarter...
> 
> The watch has a stone face that the brand calls "snowflake obsidian." Quartz movement, steel case and bracelet. It has sat in a box for several years; I don't think it was ever worn. I just had a new battery installed and the jeweler said it looked fine inside. Bracelet is difficult to size, as an apparent manufacturing error makes micro adjustments unworkable, so a cheapo perlon strap is also included.
> I measure the diameter 3-6 as 40mm including the crown, 20mm lugs, and lug to lug of 46mm.
> ...


The Plug&Feather watch has been claimed. Slight delay in shipping due to travel, but will be heading out to @rich_in_the_lou in a couple of weeks. Hope it is enjoyed and worn in good health!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi PIF!

*[edit] the watch has been claimed! thanks for all who showed interest!*

I'm giving up an Infantry FS1 "desert" ana-digi watch, for parts or repair.

The digital part works perfectly: day+date, dual time, stopwatch, alarm.
But the analog hands move freely (you may be able to fix them with the good equipment).

Specs: 120 click unidirectional bezel, camo PVD case, desert strap.
Dimensions: 47x47mm case, 53mm lug-to-lug, 16mm thick, 24mm lugs.

I am based in France but will cover simple shipping worldwide (bubble envelope).
Tracking possible if you help pay for shipping.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

mougino said:


> Hi PIF!
> 
> I'm giving up an Infantry FS1 "desert" ana-digi watch, for parts or repair.
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous 
If still available 
I would love to try and fix it 
Thank u for offering it
God Bless,John

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Itgb (Oct 10, 2014)

Would like to find a good home for this MOMO Design quartz watch. I originally purchased in Spain in 2010 while on vacation and it's not getting much wrist time these days. The plastic case has some bumps and bruises but the original fitted rubber strap has a tear. Found a close replacement Hadley Roma but have some trouble with the spring bar popping out. Still have the original box, manual, buckle. If you pay for shipping in the CONUS I will install a new battery before sending.


----------



## the gig (Feb 28, 2013)

Sweet deal for someone right there!


----------



## CadillacRich (Nov 2, 2019)

Cool thread. Hope to contribute to in the near future.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Assortment of various straps, mostly NATOs. Free to a good home individually or all together. 
UPDATE: The straps are all on their way to a new home


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Jas26 said:


> The Plug&Feather watch has been claimed. Slight delay in shipping due to travel, but will be heading out to @rich_in_the_lou in a couple of weeks. Hope it is enjoyed and worn in good health!


Got the watch - I am lucky - it fits well Without using the micro adjusts, Some one goofed badly on those adjustments!!


----------



## Jas26 (Mar 9, 2021)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Got the watch - I am lucky - it fits well Without using the micro adjusts, Some one goofed badly on those adjustments!!


Glad you like it and that it fits well!


----------



## 250scr (Oct 15, 2014)

RobMc said:


> Another forum I used to frequent (vintage BMX), used to have a PIF forum. It was a sub forum of the main for sale forum.
> 
> The idea was simple. You listed something for free (just charge for shipping, or don't), and someone claims it. It was a great was of getting those "not worth selling" items into the hands of people that could use it. Instead of it continuing to take up space in your drawer.
> 
> ...


Kindness is always appreciated


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

== GONE! Thank you, @junkCollector! ==

I am offering up a cosmetically damaged Charlie Paris 38-mm, black dial, Concordia quartz watch, full kit (see photos). I was shocked by the condition of the watch I received. You may have had this happen&#8230;you receive the watch, with no external evidence of tampering, but it seems someone had a little fun with it along the way. The watch runs fine.

Made in France
Case: 38mm diameter, 11.1mm thickness, 45.5 lug to lug, anti-magnetic shield ISO764.
Dial: Index and hands with Super-Luminova
Case-back: Screwed-down, with the "South Pole Objective" expedition logo
Movement: Quartz - Seiko VH31 Sweep Second
Crystal quality: Domed sapphire, anti-reflective, 3mm thick
Crown: Screw-down with anodized aluminum insert
Water resistance: 30 ATM, 300 meters
Strap width: 20mm

Please look at the photos&#8230;most of the scratches could be polished out, with the exception of the small dents on the upper lugs. I could do this, but I have decided not to keep the watch. I do not know what happened to the watch and was told by Charlie Paris customer service it certainly didn't leave France in this condition. Charlie Paris kindly processed my refund and said it would be too costly to ship back and make the repairs. The watch is yours for $0, but you cover the shipping cost. I am hoping it finds a happy home!


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

snowbongo said:


> I am offering up a cosmetically damaged Charlie Paris 38-mm, black dial, Concordia quartz watch, full kit (see photos). I was shocked by the condition of the watch I received. You may have had this happen&#8230;you receive the watch, with no external evidence of tampering, but it seems someone had a little fun with it along the way. The watch runs fine.
> 
> Made in France
> Case: 38mm diameter, 11.1mm thickness, 45.5 lug to lug, anti-magnetic shield ISO764.
> ...


I'll give it a try if it's still available!

Edit: Someone beat me to it. Oh well. Nice PIF for someone!


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

This arrived in the mail today courtesy of @snowbongo

Nice watch, scratches as shown in his pictures, most of them will be buffed out. Enjoying it as is for the weekend tho. It's really light, comfortable and nice looking. I'll be wearing and enjoying this for a long time.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

== Edit: GONE! ==

Offered up are two black, metal G-Shock strap adapters by Barton's. Size is 16/22 mm and requires 1.8-mm thick spring bars (not included). I got these and the equivalent from JaysAndKays for my 5610 and liked the latter version better. Free shipping in the U.S.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

snowbongo said:


> Offered up are two black, metal G-Shock strap adapters by Barton's. Size is 16/22 mm and requires 1.8-mm thick spring bars (not included). I got these and the equivalent from JaysAndKays for my 5610 and liked the latter version better. Free shipping in the U.S.
> View attachment 16176912
> 
> View attachment 16176913


Snagged by @RotorRonin!


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

== Edit: GONE! ==

Let the PIF times roll! Up for grabs is a rando bag o' buckles. QTY 1 20 mm, 10 18 mm, and 3 16 mm stainless steel buckles.


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

snowbongo said:


> Let the PIF times roll! Up for grabs is a rando bag o' buckles. QTY 1 20 mm, 10 18 mm, and 3 16 mm stainless steel buckles.
> View attachment 16198986


I'll take it if it hasn't been claimed.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Realize said:


> I'll take it if it hasn't been claimed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


They're yours! Thanks for the PM. Cheers!


----------



## Realize (May 23, 2019)

snowbongo said:


> They're yours! Thanks for the PM. Cheers!


Thank you! I can use an 18mm right now.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

*ALL SPOKEN FOR!*

Here are a few straps that I'll never use. All 22mm. Free in the U.S., pay for shipping elsewhere.

1. Wenger Swiss Army - brown leather and black nylon
2. 02straps - green leather
3. deBeer - brown leather


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

walpow said:


> *ALL SPOKEN FOR!*
> 
> Here are a few straps that I'll never use. All 22mm. Free in the U.S., pay for shipping elsewhere.
> 
> ...


Rec’d today!!! Thanks so much Walpow! Trying them out on the orient first.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

*It has found a home. Thank you nonfatproduct*
Dear Fellow Seekers,
“You cannot do kindness too soon, for you never know how soon it will be too late.” —_Ralph Waldo Emerson_
This thread is too good to allow to flounder. So, in order to breath a wee bit of life into this thread, and hopefully start of 2022 right for myself and someone else, here is my pay it forward. It is a quarz Yema, 37mm and running with a new battery. The bad news is I have no extra links. It will probably fit just above a 7" wrist and below. Please message me and I will get it sent to you next week. My apologies in advance, this is for the CONUS only. With thanks all. Stay safe. Stay well.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Akirafur said:


> Dear Fellow Seekers,
> “You cannot do kindness too soon, for you never know how soon it will be too late.” —_Ralph Waldo Emerson_
> This thread is too good to allow to flounder. So, in order to breath a wee bit of life into this thread, and hopefully start of 2022 right for myself and someone else, here is my pay it forward. It is a quarz Yema, 37mm and running with a new battery. The bad news is I have no extra links. It will probably fit just above a 7" wrist and below. Please message me and I will get it sent to you next week. My apologies in advance, this is for the CONUS only. With thanks all. Stay safe. Stay well.
> 
> ...


If no one has claimed this, I’d love to jump on it!!! I had almost forgotten about this thread but am glad to see you guys still keeping it going!


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Edit: all claimed!

Some straps up for grabs: all 18mm, all in good or excellent shape.

3x canvas with quick release bars, 1x nato, 1x Eulit perlon.

First class shipping on me.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

A huge thanks to Akirafur for sending this out so fast. Yesterday when I got home the box was on my porch. While I have included a gratuitous wrist shot on my oversized wrist hahaha….. My intent is to packing this up in a nice gift box and present it to my niece. A few months ago I was able to gift a watch to my nephew and start his journey down the path of wis. Now I intend to do the same for his sister. My younger sister “their mother”, and her husband are awesome parents but not the type to pass down an interest in watches, knives, or any of the other hobbies I enjoy sharing with my own son. 

When I gifted the first watch to my nephew….. his siblings immediately started saving money for their own watches…. The interest and drive they have shown, makes me want to make sure they all have a nice starter watch to wear. This awesome pay it forward watch lets me do this for a second time and I am extremely grateful! Two down, two to go lol.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

*GONE - Thank you.
My daughter asked what I was doing. When I told her, she thought it was "cool" but volunteered her fiance for this particular watch.*

Hello again my fellow chasers of all things horological,

I have another item looking for a new home. This one is open to US and International friends (as long as USPS ships to your location).
This is a 45mm quartz Freestyle (model# 10019174) with a battery replacement two months ago. _This is for the head of the watch only._
My apologies for the pictures The crystal is not fogged and you may want to look up the model number to get a better idea of color.
Oh, sorry, Jake is not included either. It is a crazy world we live in. Please be safe and be healthy. Message me if you are interested. Thank you.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Is thus the watch you are offering? BALLISTIC DIVER SILVER/BLACK/BLUE


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Is thus the watch you are offering? BALLISTIC DIVER SILVER/BLACK/BLUE


It was. Apologies if my update was not clear. My daughter saw my post and asked if her fiance could have the watch. How do you say no to family?
Thanks for the interest, sorry it was not clear about the watch no longer being available.


----------



## 2edyson (Sep 12, 2015)

Hey all came back to the office and realized I had this sitting around my desk for the last two years. It's a Paulares homage watch. Great condition only issue is the clasp is loose and doesn't hold with mild movement. Otherwise a handsome piece for free 99 to whomever may be interested. 

PM and let me know. Happy to ship on my dime to the CONUS



























Sent from my 7/11 Slurpee Machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

*GONE. Thank you  zephyrj *

Hello Again Fellow Seekers,

"A little consideration, a little thought for others, makes all the difference." - Eeyore (Winnie-the-Pooh)
Please let me know if you or anyone in your family would be interested in this ladies' Baby-G (4350). Two negatives:
1. It needs a battery.
2. It has done that magical white to yellow color change that sometimes happens (I am unsure if the photos adequately show this).
However, it does come in the original tin and has all the original paperwork.
Take care all and message me if you are interested. Thank you.

CONUS or international as long as USPS ships to you.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Huh. The OP is banned but that doesn't mean we can't keep this thread going, right? Anywho, up for grabs is a pair of JaysAndKays 16 to 20-mm lug, small profile metal strap adapters for G-Shock. According to J&K, "Recommended compatible models including G100, 2310, GA800, 5600/5610, 6600/6900 among others."


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

tt


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

I have about 45 or so plus little kid nylon and leather straps. All sizes, colors, materials textures. If you can use some then great and if not then you must pass them on to others, or do as I did and send in bulk and let the person pick and let them pass it on.
Thanks


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

ronsetoe said:


> View attachment 16543969


I'll take those


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Straps will be picked over and @junkCollector will pass the others on after he takes what he needs. There will still be plenty to go around as there are a bunch.
Thanks


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Can we do this with $50's too?.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

ronsetoe said:


> Straps will be picked over and @junkCollector will pass the others on after he takes what he needs. There will still be plenty to go around as there are a bunch.
> Thanks


I'll add a few things to the box after I take a few. Then I'll pass it back up in this thread. I'm not after much.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

^^^^Just to sweeten the pot. I found another drawer that had about 7-8 genuine croc straps all different colors and sized 20-22 mm that I threw in, no name, but still nice. Whoever gets them enjoy!!!

JC I will sip tomorrow


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

@junkCollector I'd like to get in on the action. I have a bunch of straps I'm not using. Please DM when after you've gone through it and I'll give you my address. I see if there's anything I like and add a bunch to the collection. Nice idea.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

ronsetoe said:


> ^^^^Just to sweeten the pot. I found another drawer that had about 7-8 genuine croc straps all different colors and sized 20-22 mm that I threw in, no name, but still nice. Whoever gets them enjoy!!!
> 
> JC I will sip tomorrow


You guys are killin' me! 🤣


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

snowbongo said:


> Huh. The OP is banned but that doesn't mean we can't keep this thread going, right? Anywho, up for grabs is a pair of JaysAndKays 16 to 20-mm lug, small profile metal strap adapters for G-Shock. According to J&K, "Recommended compatible models including G100, 2310, GA800, 5600/5610, 6600/6900 among others."
> View attachment 16526057


The JaysAndKays adapters are still available!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

drmdwebb said:


> @junkCollector I'd like to get in on the action. I have a bunch of straps I'm not using. Please DM when after you've gone through it and I'll give you my address. I see if there's anything I like and add a bunch to the collection. Nice idea.


Me too plz. Let me know when you’re done and I’ll send you my addresss. I’ve also got a few to add 😀


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm all set, dropping these off at the post on Wednesday for the next in line. That would be @drmdwebb 

I took three straps and put three others in. 



drmdwebb said:


> @junkCollector I'd like to get in on the action. I have a bunch of straps I'm not using. Please DM when after you've gone through it and I'll give you my address. I see if there's anything I like and add a bunch to the collection. Nice idea.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Awesome thanks. Waiting with anticipation.


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

I’d like to get in line for the straps also. I know I have a couple to add to the pot. Let me know who to send my address too. Thanks


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Cool idea!

I have several straps to giveaway.
Mostly alligator pattern leather and a fe metal mesh straps.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I sent my address today to @junkCollector . I'll turn the box around relatively quickly. Am I correct that @Jamespreillyii is next in line after me? Or was there somebody ahead of them?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Akirafur said:


> *GONE. Thank you  zephyrj *
> 
> Hello Again Fellow Seekers,
> 
> ...


Is the Baby G still available ? 


Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

I believe @Tone1298 is ahead of me. 


drmdwebb said:


> I sent my address today to @junkCollector . I'll turn the box around relatively quickly. Am I correct that @Jamespreillyii is next in line after me? Or was there somebody ahead of them?


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Jamespreillyii said:


> I believe @Tone1298 is ahead of me.


 Thanks, @Jamespreillyii


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

So the PIF has turned into the WIS version of "Take a penny, leave a penny". 
Man, we're an odd bunch.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Wolfsatz said:


> Is the Baby G still available ?
> 
> 
> Cyberspace Central Command


No, sorry. It was sent along to zephyrj.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Akirafur said:


> No, sorry. It was sent along to zephyrj.


Reading WUS messages on Tapatrash is sometimes a burden. Totally missed where it says that it went [email protected] 

YO.. got a fresh power on that Baby G? I want to see pictures!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

TheBearded said:


> So the PIF has turned into the WIS version of "Take a penny, leave a penny".
> Man, we're an odd bunch.


That starts when you join WUS!!! 
But yes, this PIF thread is a beauty in itself!


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

SonerBySweden said:


> Cool idea!
> 
> I have several straps to giveaway.
> Mostly alligator pattern leather and a fe metal mesh straps.


Love this great community! Everyones awesome to receive and give back. I have a few I can add to the box, so I’d like to be added to the list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

islander009 said:


> Love this great community! Everyones awesome to receive and give back. I have a few I can add to the box, so I’d like to be added to the list.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome 👏


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Handed the box of straps over to the post man today. It's on its way to the next stop. There's some good stuff in there.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Found some good stuff in the strap box! Here's a couple of pix. It will be on its way to @Tone1298 on Monday, a little heavier (a couple out, several more in):


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

drmdwebb said:


> Found some good stuff in the strap box! Here's a couple of pix. It will be on its way to @Tone1298 on Monday, a little heavier (a couple out, several more in):
> 
> View attachment 16570411
> View attachment 16570414
> View attachment 16570415


Is there a waitlist for the box.. I have several starps that the divers my dig...


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

drmdwebb said:


> Found some good stuff in the strap box! Here's a couple of pix. It will be on its way to @Tone1298 on Monday, a little heavier (a couple out, several more in):
> 
> View attachment 16570411
> View attachment 16570414
> View attachment 16570415


Yes my man you got some genuine crocodile straps. ENJOY!


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Just be aware that exotic leathers can be a problem if the strap box ends up crossing any borders.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Box o straps received today and added to. @Jamespreillyii i believe you’re next? Send me an address.
Here’s one in action!!!


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

PM sent with address. Strap looks great in that Seiko!


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Tone1298 said:


> Box o straps received today and added to. @Jamespreillyii i believe you’re next? Send me an address.
> Here’s one in action!!!
> 
> View attachment 16579405


That is a really cool strap!


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Tone1298 said:


> Box o straps received today and added to. @Jamespreillyii i believe you’re next? Send me an address.
> Here’s one in action!!!
> 
> View attachment 16579405


Great choice for that great watch!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Would like to get in on the box action, how much is shipping? It seems the weight changes, but I would assume not drastically. Thanks.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

ratchnatch said:


> Would like to get in on the box action, how much is shipping? It seems the weight changes, but I would assume not drastically. Thanks.


I spent about $12 to move the box along earlier this week.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Ah I see I thought I paid to get it shipped to me, but I pay to ship it to someone else. Gotcha.


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just curious is there any word on the PIF strap box?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

The box is on its way to me. Should be here Monday. I believe @SonerBySweden is next in line? But there may be some issues shipping international?? Will look into it


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Interested in the strap box! Definitely have some to add! Please let me know if I can jump on the list.


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

I believe this is the list
@SonerBySweden - @islander009 - @Wolfsatz - @ratchnatch - @nonfatproduct 
Feel free to correct me if wrong!!
Will have to look into shipping to @SonerBySweden believe everyone else is in the USA



nonfatproduct said:


> Interested in the strap box! Definitely have some to add! Please let me know if I can jump on the list.


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Jamespreillyii said:


> The box is on its way to me. Should be here Monday. I believe @SonerBySweden is next in line? But there may be some issues shipping international?? Will look into it


I don’t think it will be any problem, the shipping is about $10 I think. Let me know when you have checked it out and if you need my adress. 👍


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Adding myself to the list!

1. @SonerBySweden
2. @islander009
3. @Wolfsatz
4. @ratchnatch 
5. @nonfatproduct 
6. @RotorRonin


I'd like to make two suggestions based on how PIFs on a lot of other forums go:

1. @Jamespreillyii, could you photograph the entirety of the contents for us?
2. Each user who participates posts their puts and takes


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

RotorRonin said:


> Adding myself to the list!
> 
> 1. @SonerBySweden
> 2. @islander009
> ...


I totally agree 👍👍


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

Just an update. I received the box on Saturday. Unfortunately I am away until Wednesday. Did take a quick look and there had to be 100 straps in there. I will try and sort through them and get it back in the mail by next weekend.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Jamespreillyii said:


> …there had to be 100 straps in there.


----------



## TheBearded (Jan 8, 2020)

redhed18 said:


>


It's gonna end up costing $20-30 just to ship it due to its weight before long.


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Jamespreillyii said:


> Just an update. I received the box on Saturday. Unfortunately I am away until Wednesday. Did take a quick look and there had to be 100 straps in there. I will try and sort through them and get it back in the mail by next weekend.


No hurry man, enjoy while you have it 😉


----------



## HeftyAccountant (Mar 29, 2021)

Loving this thread


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

It cost to much to ship to Sweden but that want stop me 🤘

Instead I’ll send 6 straps to the box holder. Here is SÖNERs contribution. All with quick releases.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

nonfatproduct said:


> Interested in the strap box! Definitely have some to add! Please let me know if I can jump on the list.


Same here. I don’t need to take any straps but I can contribute a few.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

JTK Awesome said:


> Same here. I don’t need to take any straps but I can contribute a few.


1. @SonerBySweden
2. @islander009
3. @Wolfsatz
4. @ratchnatch 
5. @nonfatproduct 
6. @RotorRonin
7. @JTK Awesome


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

Ok guys finally had some time to go through the box. I am waiting on the straps from @SonerBySweden then will send the box onto @islander009 In the mean time here’s some pics! The natos are grouped by size 18 - 20 - 22.


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Jamespreillyii said:


> Ok guys finally had some time to go through the box. I am waiting on the straps from @SonerBySweden then will send the box onto @islander009 In the mean time here’s some pics! The natos are grouped by size 18 - 20 - 22.
> 
> View attachment 16612087
> 
> ...


Just love this forum! 👍


----------



## Jamespreillyii (May 16, 2018)

Straps arrived from @SonerBySweden, thank you for the contribution they are some great looking straps! Box is on its way to @islander009


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

Jamespreillyii said:


> Straps arrived from @SonerBySweden, thank you for the contribution they are some great looking straps! Box is on its way to @islander009


Pass it on my friend 👍👍


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Received a super heavy box of straps!!!! Going to take a couple hours to gather my straps to donate and to see if there are a few that I want. But I am just amazed with this great community! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> 1. @SonerBySweden
> 2. @islander009
> 3. @Wolfsatz
> 4. @ratchnatch
> ...


@Wolfsatz can you PM me your address. So I can get this packed up to mail out as soon as I am done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonerBySweden (9 mo ago)

islander009 said:


> Received a super heavy box of straps!!!! Going to take a couple hours to gather my straps to donate and to see if there are a few that I want. But I am just amazed with this great community!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go nuts my friend 👍


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

islander009 said:


> @Wolfsatz can you PM me your address. So I can get this packed up to mail out as soon as I am done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Box is ready for its next trip! @Wolfsatz please message me your address so I can get this heavy box to you! Since folks requested to see what was donated here is a pick of the straps that I added to the collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

islander009 said:


> Box is ready for its next trip! @Wolfsatz please message me your address so I can get this heavy box to you! Since folks requested to see what was donated here is a pick of the straps that I added to the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just sent you my address!!! Thanks!


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Box is off to @Wolfsatz! He should receive it by this Thursday. I must say this community has been so generous as that box has some weight to it and it only got heavier with my additions lol. Enjoy wolfsatz!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Wow, so many pictures of amazing straps that have been added to the box by members! I get more excited with each post and now with the box only one members from me I am getting even more excited to add my own pieces and forward the box on to someone after me! This whole community continues to surprise me and I’m so proud of the way we’ve used this pay-it-forward thread to help each other!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Just checking in to see the status of the box! Was moving pretty good for a while there. @ratchnatch let me know whenever you need my address!


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Once I get it, for sure @nonfatproduct


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Is there any update as to where the strap box is these days? It’s been kind of quiet on here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Who had it last?


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Last known location was with @Wolfsatz seems like three weeks ago…


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Morning. Might we get an update since the box seems to have stopped with you. Several weeks have gone by, and while you are active on the forum almost every single day, you haven’t updated here or made any attempt to continue the box of straps on its journey. Hope everything is ok and that you are able to update this amazing group about what is happening.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

nonfatproduct said:


> Morning. Might we get an update since the box seems to have stopped with you. Several weeks have gone by, and while you are active on the forum almost every single day, you haven’t updated here or made any attempt to continue the box of straps on its journey. Hope everything is ok and that you are able to update this amazing group about what is happening.


sorry guys..dealing with some unexpected logistical issues. The box is sound and safe... will try to ship it next on Saturday.... Who is next?


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> sorry guys..dealing with some unexpected logistical issues. The box is sound and safe... will try to ship it next on Saturday.... Who is next?


Thank you for the update! I think we all understand life issues getting in the way. The box goes to @ratchnatch next! He can send his address to you.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

nonfatproduct said:


> Thank you for the update! I think we all understand life issues getting in the way. The box goes to @ratchnatch next! He can send his address to you.


I need at least like a week of these... UFF... not In October... LOL.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey yall! I am traveling at the moment and wont be able to receive the box. Anyone mind if I push myself down a couple of spots? Shouldn't be long but to be safe I was thinking going down to #7 and receiving the box after @JTK Awesome

Cool? If so, you're up @nonfatproduct


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

ratchnatch said:


> Hey yall! I am traveling at the moment and wont be able to receive the box. Anyone mind if I push myself down a couple of spots? Shouldn't be long but to be safe I was thinking going down to #7 and receiving the box after @JTK Awesome
> 
> Cool? If so, you're up @nonfatproduct


Thanks for the update. I sent my address to @Wolfsatz and can’t wait to add my own straps before shipping it off to the next person. @RotorRonin I’ll post here as soon as I get the box and plan to get it out to you within a day or so of receipt. Shoot me your address whenever you want to and I’ll keep you updated! One benefit of the delay, is that I’ve got a couple more straps to add now hahaha


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

nonfatproduct said:


> Thanks for the update. I sent my address to @Wolfsatz and can’t wait to add my own straps before shipping it off to the next person. @RotorRonin I’ll post here as soon as I get the box and plan to get it out to you within a day or so of receipt. Shoot me your address whenever you want to and I’ll keep you updated! One benefit of the delay, is that I’ve got a couple more straps to add now hahaha


Done did it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

nonfatproduct said:


> Thanks for the update. I sent my address to @Wolfsatz and can’t wait to add my own straps before shipping it off to the next person. @RotorRonin I’ll post here as soon as I get the box and plan to get it out to you within a day or so of receipt. Shoot me your address whenever you want to and I’ll keep you updated! One benefit of the delay, is that I’ve got a couple more straps to add now hahaha


Box will be going out tomorrow. Again, apologies for the extended delay. Time flies when you least realize it. Whoever started this idea; you deserve a Beer!!!! 

Sky Hawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

How can enter for my turn at the box?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Mark.O said:


> How can enter for my turn at the box?


IDK.. but I was added fairly quickly .... Just be patient


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Mark.O said:


> How can enter for my turn at the box?


Do you wear magnum PI shirts?


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

RotorRonin said:


> Do you wear magnum PI shirts?


Magnum PI? No, I'm not sure what that is?


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

This?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Mark.O said:


> This?


Lol yea. Wondered if you were a different Mark.O.

Anyway,


1. @Wolfsatz
2. @ratchnatch 
3. @nonfatproduct 
4. @RotorRonin
5. @JTK Awesome
6. @Mark.O


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

No, I usually wear t shirts, now that it's warm I'm wearing tank tops, nice a cool!


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> Lol yea. Wondered if you were a different Mark.O.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...


I'm the Hawaiian shirt wearing MarkO in this place!









Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Magnum P.I. Is currently playing on the TV in our family room lol…. It is by far one of my wives favorite shows. My summer wardrobe is strongly inspired by Magnum hahahahaha. I also believe my love of a Pepsi bezel came from watching the show growing up. 

I’m really excited to see more names added to the list and to watch the continued journey of the box! I’ll be watching the mail this upcoming week for the box to arrive at my house in southern Michigan, then I’ll be sending it along with more straps to the next member! I added the distribution list here, with the change of moving ratchnatch down. He is away from home at the moment and moved places to keep the box moving!!!


1. @Wolfsatz
2. @nonfatproduct 
3. @RotorRonin
4. @JTK Awesome
5. @ratchnatch
6. @Mark.O


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Lol yea. Wondered if you were a different Mark.O.
> 
> Anyway,
> 
> ...


Hi Guys, Likewise interested to join please. Thanks.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Wolfsatz said:


> Box will be going out tomorrow. Again, apologies for the extended delay. Time flies when you least realize it. Whoever started this idea; you deserve a Beer!!!!
> 
> Sky Hawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


Any time you are in MO or I am in TX, I will take you up on that offer!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Roningrad said:


> Hi Guys, Likewise interested to join please. Thanks.


1. @Wolfsatz
2. @nonfatproduct 
3. @RotorRonin
4. @JTK Awesome
5. @ratchnatch
6. @Mark.O
7. @Roningrad


One new suggestion: I suggest we require a) 3 months and 100 posts, or b) +3 transactions on the site in order to participate.

That's a really, really low bar, but helps ensure the box continues on its merry way without issues.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Thanks for adding me @RotorRonin


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> One new suggestion: I suggest we require a) 3 months and 100 posts, or b) +3 transactions on the site in order to participate.
> 
> That's a really, really low bar, but helps ensure the box continues on its merry way without issues.


I know that previously, this thread didn’t want to have any pre-requisites for taking part, but in this case, I think you are correct. We haven’t had any issues, but any other thread where a watch or tools are passed around, there is a minimum requirement just to make sure someone is actually a contributing member for a set number of posts and a period of time. I think this is a good idea.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

nonfatproduct said:


> I know that previously, this thread didn’t want to have any pre-requisites for taking part, but in this case, I think you are correct. We haven’t had any issues, but any other thread where a watch or tools are passed around, there is a minimum requirement just to make sure someone is actually a contributing member for a set number of posts and a period of time. I think this is a good idea.


Yup. The box-o-straps is now a pass, not a pay it forward, so I think it makes sense for it to be a little bit different. 

I think it's fine for the pay-it/forward part to continue without requirements. Speaking of which, bumping these two up:



snowbongo said:


> ...up for grabs is a pair of JaysAndKays 16 to 20-mm lug, small profile metal strap adapters for G-Shock. According to J&K, "Recommended compatible models including G100, 2310, GA800, 5600/5610, 6600/6900 among others."
> View attachment 16526057





2edyson said:


> Hey all came back to the office and realized I had this sitting around my desk for the last two years. It's a Paulares homage watch. Great condition only issue is the clasp is loose and doesn't hold with mild movement. Otherwise a handsome piece for free 99 to whomever may be interested.
> 
> PM and let me know. Happy to ship on my dime to the CONUS


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The 4.5 lb Box of straps is on the move as of Saturday. I took some.. and added a few more. 

This is one of the ones that has made it to my SkyHawk; and wearing very nicely. Also looks Sepsy!

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

and as promised.. here's a 5 liter Keg of Heineken!!! LOL

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

snowbongo said:


> Huh. The OP is banned but that doesn't mean we can't keep this thread going, right? Anywho, up for grabs is a pair of JaysAndKays 16 to 20-mm lug, small profile metal strap adapters for G-Shock. According to J&K, "Recommended compatible models including G100, 2310, GA800, 5600/5610, 6600/6900 among others."
> View attachment 16526057


@snowbongo if these are still available... I am in need... somehow... the keeper/clasp of my GBX got lost while wearing; haven't been able to wear the GBX for that reason. 

These may be the solution!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> The 4.5 lb Box of straps is on the move as of Saturday. I took some.. and added a few more.
> 
> This is one of the ones that has made it to my SkyHawk; and wearing very nicely. Also looks Sepsy!
> 
> ...


That is a beautiful SkyHawk! Makes me miss wearing mine lol….


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Soooooo…. I was headed out to pick the monster up from school, and noticed a box on the porch! Thought nothing of it because there’s no way the strap box could be this big right???????








oh how wrong I was lol! You guys are all wild. I’ll be going through the box later today to snag a couple pieces, then I’ll add my own extras before getting it into the mail and on the way to @RotorRonin . This is such a cool project to take part in and I appreciate everyone who has helped fill the box so far, and everyone who will continue after it leaves my possession! Wow, just wow, I am blown away.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

nonfatproduct said:


> Soooooo…. I was headed out to pick the monster up from school, and noticed a box on the porch! Thought nothing of it because there’s no way the strap box could be this big right???????
> 
> oh how wrong I was lol! You guys are all wild. I’ll be going through the box later today to snag a couple pieces, then I’ll add my own extras before getting it into the mail and on the way to @RotorRonin . This is such a cool project to take part in and I appreciate everyone who has helped fill the box so far, and everyone who will continue after it leaves my possession! Wow, just wow, I am blown away.


@RotorRonin, please send it my way after your done. I have several straps to contribute and will send you a private message.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Wolfsatz said:


> @snowbongo if these are still available... I am in need... somehow... the keeper/clasp of my GBX got lost while wearing; haven't been able to wear the GBX for that reason.
> 
> These may be the solution!


Yep, I still have them. Send me a PM and we'll get it sorted!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

snowbongo said:


> @RotorRonin, please send it my way after your done. I have several straps to contribute and will send you a private message.


we can definitely add you to the bottom of the growing list! There are a few members ahead of you, and hopefully many more to come after you! I’ve added your name and placed the updated list below!



1. @nonfatproduct
2. @RotorRonin
3. @JTK Awesome
4. @ratchnatch
5. @Mark.O
6. @Roningrad
7. @snowbongo


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

nonfatproduct said:


> we can definitely add you to the bottom of the growing list! There are a few members ahead of you, and hopefully many more to come after you! I’ve added your name and placed the updated list below!
> 
> 
> 1. @Wolfsatz
> ...


Wow. I missed that there was a queue! 😉 Thanks!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

I saw this yellow strap in a picture earlier, and hoped the strap was both still in the box, and the correct size. I’ve been wanting to try a yellow strap on my Oris D65, in the hopes that the vintage dial would pop….. I was not disapointed! Someone before me must have gotten the other yellow strap I saw, but this one was still there and looks fantastic on my diver. Really makes it more sporty and bright for summer.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well I would love to add some straps as I have way too many 
Could I please be added?
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

jringo8769 said:


> Well I would love to add some straps as I have way too many
> Could I please be added?
> God Bless,John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


Very nice to see another member want to join in! I think we can add your name to the list! 



To the whole group: I’ll get some updated pictures of the box of straps this afternoon with everything laid out! I ended up getting talked into helping my father in-law with a big project the last two days and I’ve been exhausted. My plan is to have the box in the mail Friday afternoon.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Took some time to lay out everything currently in the box. If you need a blue nato, you should be able to find something hahaha. There are lots of them. I threw in some great red white and blue natos for the upcoming July 4th holiday! Hopefully someone can use one of them for their BBQ!


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Some nice straps there!!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Quick update: the box is dropped at the post office and on the way to @RotorRonin . It is almost two full pounds of straps lol! Being able to take part in this whole experience has been awesome! Depending on how long the list gets, I might need to add my name again hahahaha. I tossed in a handful of straps, and since changing a strap requires a tool, I put a couple of those in the box along with some spring bars. Having straps is great hahaha, and the box has a ton of them. But gotta have some bars and tools to make them work! 

If you‘ve never tried a nato/Zulu strap, you should be able to find one to fit your watch! I grabbed a couple other straps and will post some pictures as they make their way onto my watches! I’m excited about a solid red nato that will work great for July 4th!


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Can I just send my straps to whoever gets the box next? I don’t need anything in the box, I don’t want to deal with receiving and reshipping this growing box (local USPS makes my blood boil), and my contribution would be cheap and easy to send on its own.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

JTK Awesome said:


> Can I just send my straps to whoever gets the box next? I don’t need anything in the box, I don’t want to deal with receiving and reshipping this growing box (local USPS makes my blood boil), and my contribution would be cheap and easy to send on its own.



You could definitely send your straps to someone down the list and have them added…. Or you could just post a picture and see if there is something someone wants. This thread still needs some normal pay it forward posts so it doesn’t get completely taken over by the box lol.


----------



## TavisB (Feb 24, 2019)

Does the box need its own thread? 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

JTK Awesome said:


> Can I just send my straps to whoever gets the box next? I don’t need anything in the box, I don’t want to deal with receiving and reshipping this growing box (local USPS makes my blood boil), and my contribution would be cheap and easy to send on its own.


You can send them to me , I'll combine and sent on with the rest of the box.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey yall, hope everyone is finding what they need in the box! I think it's getting closer to me, and I won't be at the home base for a bit longer. Don't want to holdup its travel so whoever is keeping track of the list please push me down to the end; thank you!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

ratchnatch said:


> Hey yall, hope everyone is finding what they need in the box! I think it's getting closer to me, and I won't be at the home base for a bit longer. Don't want to holdup its travel so whoever is keeping track of the list please push me down to the end; thank you!


We hope you are having safe travels! The box is currently in transit to RotorRonin, and I believe there is one person still ahead of you after Ronin…. I’m sure you can be moved down further if you are still traveling when your turn comes around! Are you traveling for fun? Or for work? Although work travel can still be quite a bit of fun hahaha


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

You can take me off the list. I sent my contribution to @RotorRonin . Happy to contribute but I don't need anything in return.



nonfatproduct said:


> Magnum P.I. Is currently playing on the TV in our family room lol…. It is by far one of my wives favorite shows. My summer wardrobe is strongly inspired by Magnum hahahahaha. I also believe my love of a Pepsi bezel came from watching the show growing up.
> 
> I’m really excited to see more names added to the list and to watch the continued journey of the box! I’ll be watching the mail this upcoming week for the box to arrive at my house in southern Michigan, then I’ll be sending it along with more straps to the next member! I added the distribution list here, with the change of moving ratchnatch down. He is away from home at the moment and moved places to keep the box moving!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

@nonfatproduct thank you, ya mans is good and safe. I was leisurely enjoying some down time, seeing family, etc. when work reared its ugly head and now I'm on that. Hopefully I can just receive it when it comes around to me, but no more moving down the list. If I can't receive it next time I will just pull out and re-insert myself at a better time. Hope you found everything you were looking for in the strap box! And to everyone, get some vacation time when/if you can! Visit loved ones, go somewhere new or somewhere old that you love! Does the mind some good, I tell ya.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Update: box received! Hope to have some time to peruse it tomorrow. Once I get @JTK Awesome contributions, I'll PM @rarchnarch; if he wants to pass, I'll check in with the non-Hawaiian-shirt-wearing @Mark.O and get this thing moving again!

List:

1. @ratchnatch (if he wants it)
2. @Mark.O
3. @Roningrad
4. @snowbongo
5. @jringo8769


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Kudos to everyone. This thread has truly evolved from what the OP had originally planned but the objective and purpose remains as strong and evident as ever.


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Right on! I'll be waiting for the PM!

Mark


RotorRonin said:


> Update: box received! Hope to have some time to peruse it tomorrow. Once I get @JTK Awesome contributions, I'll PM @rarchnarch; if he wants to pass, I'll check in with the non-Hawaiian-shirt-wearing @Mark.O and get this thing moving again!
> 
> List:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

this thread needs some PIF Eye Candy
SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Tons of 22mm straps in this box!

My puts and takes:










And a stellar contribution from @JTK Awesome picked up from the mailbox this afternoon. 










Added to the box and pm sent to @ratchnatch to see if he can take the box; if I get a negative from him I'll move to @Mark.O


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Tons of 22mm straps in this box!
> 
> My puts and takes:
> 
> ...


Any updates on the current box travels? 

I hope everyone enjoyed the July 4th weekend! I spent a bunch of time in front of the grill while watching family and kids in the yard! Overall really nice.


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

nonfatproduct said:


> Any updates on the current box travels?
> 
> I hope everyone enjoyed the July 4th weekend! I spent a bunch of time in front of the grill while watching family and kids in the yard! Overall really nice.


Checked tracking on the package and looks to be coming through customs.


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Good news on the bowks!!

Arrived today and am chooseing the watch straps!

Picts will be posted later!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

@snowbongo Thanks Man!!! Thanks for the jays and Kays.. my GBX is now back in action. 

GBC 100 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

Mark.O said:


> Good news on the bowks!!
> 
> Arrived today and am chooseing the watch straps!
> 
> Picts will be posted later!


Good to hear it's traveling! I have much to contribute to "the box." 😁


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Apologies for taking so long to reply!

Been pretty hectic here so haven't had time to post.

I'll post picts of the straps later.

Who's next on the list!


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

List below 
God Bless ,John


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Update: box received! Hope to have some time to peruse it tomorrow. Once I get @JTK Awesome contributions, I'll PM @rarchnarch; if he wants to pass, I'll check in with the non-Hawaiian-shirt-wearing @Mark.O and get this thing moving again!
> 
> List:
> 
> ...


Here is the list 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

I’m not in the market for straps, but have a solid handful I can contribute.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ziptie said:


> I’m not in the market for straps, but have a solid handful I can contribute.


Message @Roningrad; you can send them to him and he can add to the box when he gets it from @Mark.O


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi guys. I requested @Mark.O to reach out to the next in line @snowbongo as my location is a bit far and by now, considering the weight of the package it would be very costly. Please pass me over. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

I just sent Mark my address to receive the box. I will reply once it's received. Unfortunately, I will be making the box heavier. Not sure of the exact contents, but I wonder if we should split the box up into multiple, lighter boxes based upon strap type. One box for leather and one for everything else, perhaps. It does complicate things, but the next person in line could then request one or the other. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

snowbongo said:


> I just sent Mark my address to receive the box. I will reply once it's received. Unfortunately, I will be making the box heavier. Not sure of the exact contents, but I wonder if we should split the box up into multiple, lighter boxes based upon strap type. One box for leather and one for everything else, perhaps. It does complicate things, but the next person in line could then request one or the other. Just thinking out loud.


Well for me making multiple boxes does not make sense 
Stuff can get lost or will add even more postage 
I think a organized box 
leather in one plastic resealable bag 
Nylon in another one 
Rubber in another one 
Or organize by size too 


A USPS Priority Mail flat rate box is our best option and it is insured and tracking 
I think it is best to keep things simple
We can also do FedEx too as rates around me are as good as the USPS for the larger boxes 
God Bless,John 


Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

USPS flat rate boxes last I checked do not charge extra 
They will ship up up to 70lbs 
I would love to see 70 lbs of watch straps 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Since I'm in Canada, I don't have access to USPS or Fedex. I'll ship it later this week when I get into town.

Mark


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Any updates on the box? I think I'll be able to receive it this time 😭 here's hoping


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Shipped it to snowbongo so he should be getting it in a little while.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This is THE feelgood thread of the entire forum !

Keep it going fellas.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Any news on progress of the box?
I hope all is well
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

Up for grabs is a somewhat random assortment of items.

18mm straps in good/very good condition (all claimed).

















A case back wrench for Rolex-style cases (fits smaller models like vintage Airkings) (Claimed)









A vintage crown that's for a Wittnauer skindiver 4000 (it's a factory original part)

















Let me know what you want and I'll send it, thanks!


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

^^^^^

Very cool.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

GregoryD said:


> Up for grabs is a somewhat random assortment of items.
> 
> 18mm straps in good/very good condition (all claimed).
> View attachment 16844879
> ...


Interested in the caseback tool if available!


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

jringo8769 said:


> Any news on progress of the box?
> I hope all is well
> God Bless,John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


I received the box over the weekend! Thanks to @Mark.O for handling the shipping. Wow, there are a lot of straps and other random things in there...including:








The bag it was in just says "Wear it and pass it..." There were a few options in the box that piqued my interested, but in the end I simply made the box heavier. 😉 I would be happy to send it on at this point...I believe the next person in the queue is @jringo8769. Feel free to send me a PM and we can sort out sending you the box! Thanks to all who have contributed!


----------



## Mark.O (8 mo ago)

Glad to hear the box reached you! Yeah, wear the timex then pass it on with the box


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Pm sent with my info Snowbongo
Can not wait to see what is left 
and can not wait to add all I have too
Love this thread 
God Bless you all 
Stay safe out there 


Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

So cool to see the box continuing on its journey. Maybe the next person can do an overall shot to show what the box has accumulated over the last few stops? You guys are awesome!


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

nonfatproduct said:


> So cool to see the box continuing on its journey. Maybe the next person can do an overall shot to show what the box has accumulated over the last few stops? You guys are awesome!


Well I will gladly take pics once it arrives and once it is ready to ship too 
This is so cool how much good this thread has helped so many 
Incredible place with amazing people 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

I have straps, tools, and a couple watches to add to the box. How do I get on the list?


----------



## snowbongo (Apr 24, 2020)

The "Giant Box o' Straps" (GBOS) will be dropped off at the post office today and then make its way to @jringo8769! Weight is 5.3 pounds! 🤣


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

I looked back through the last few pages of posts and it looks as though you might actually slot right into the next spot on The list. I’ll take a closer look tonight when I get home but If we’ve made it all the way through, I might add my name back to the end of the list for another go. I’ve got more to add since the last time the box came through my house a few months ago.

pending any changes if I’ve missed someone. The list would be as follows.

1. Currently on the way to @jringo8769 
2. @Own2hands 
3. @nonfatproduct 



if anyone else wants on the list, please post to be added. Not sure how I ended up keeping track but I dont mind hahaha.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

snowbongo said:


> The "Giant Box o' Straps" (GBOS) will be dropped off at the post office today and then make its way to @jringo8769! Weight is 5.3 pounds! 🤣


wow thats easily another pound to pound and a half from when I shipped the box a few months ago.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

@nonfatproduct could you repost how this current box exchange works, and then potentially add me to the list? (Just want to make sure I know the “rules” first ha!)


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

b1rdman973 said:


> @nonfatproduct could you repost how this current box exchange works, and then potentially add me to the list? (Just want to make sure I know the “rules” first ha!)


The premise of this thread “pay it forward” was that members could post anything watch related that they no longer needed, but didn’t want money for, and a member could claim it first come first serve. 

While that is still happening, the box was put up as another way for members to take part in a community wide event. I need to go back and see who first started the box, but a member put all their straps in the box and mailed it to the next person on the list. they take a few pieces, add even more back in, and then pass the whole lot on to the next member. That process has repeated for the last 8 months or so, maybe longer, until now the box is a 5 pound behemoth getting mailed around the country, and at least one trip north of the border if I remember correctly.

the list has gotten small, and I expect there may be others who want a second go around at this point since the contents are probably quite different from the last time we saw inside. The ONLY issue I can see, is that at one point, the group talked about and decided that a member needed to be on the forums for at least a year and have a decent number of posts in order to show that they essentially aren’t going to get a box with hundreds of dollars worth of watch swag and then simply drift off into the cold dark night. You have the posts but with only six months on the forum, I’m not sure how the rest of the group feels and hopefully one or more can chime in here lol.

In no way am I saying you aren’t worthy, reliable, or trustworthy, but I want to make sure the whole community supports adding you to the list since the last conversation we all had was about holding new names to a standard minimum of participation. Hopefully we get a couple opinions, but with the list so small, I personally don’t have any strong objections adding you to the list, especially if none of the other community members are rushing to put their names down.

if no one objects, and you are added to the short list, basically you send a DM to the person above you, including your name and address, then they ship the box to you when they are done. Most stops have been a week to a month with most being on the shorter end (how long does it take to snag a few and add a few hahahaha). each person has paid to ship the box to the next name on the list.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Thank you @nonfatproduct ! I completely understand if I’m not eligible yet, and will gladly wait if necessary.

If it matters, I have sold 1 watch here and have received some items free (I covered shipping) in transactions like this thread is designed for.

But again I want to be respectful of and understand the rules set forth. Either way let me know!


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

To my understanding, a consensus was never reached on a set of guidelines. The last thing I found on that was this by @RotorRonin:

"One new suggestion: I suggest we require a) 3 months and 100 posts, or b) +3 transactions on the site in order to participate. That's a really, really low bar, but helps ensure the box continues on its merry way without issues."

If we want actual guidelines we have to set something concrete and agree to it. Which is not always simple. This suggestion seems fine with me. I doubt most people will publicly object to anyone if prompted unless its something egregious. Taking that into account, I have the list as this:

1. Currently on the way to @jringo8769
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

Is this good/accurate?


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

ratchnatch said:


> To my understanding, a consensus was never reached on a set of guidelines. The last thing I found on that was this by @RotorRonin:
> 
> "One new suggestion: I suggest we require a) 3 months and 100 posts, or b) +3 transactions on the site in order to participate. That's a really, really low bar, but helps ensure the box continues on its merry way without issues."
> 
> ...


Looks accurate to me.

Thank you for your input and I appreciate another voice taking part in the conversation. I agree that nothing was ever put into concrete form and was exhausted after a long day with clients yesterday so my search bar capabilities were sub par lol. I couldn’t find the posts where rotor ronin, myself, and a couple others, discussed having at least some minimum standard. I’d be great with the 3 months 100 posts. Honestly though, at this point interest seems to have slowed down and unless more people get on the list this whole point may be mute. Hopefully this winter, as people are forced back indoors, there will be more members interested in sending the box around.

Now I need to go see if any of the traveling watch threads are still active. That was some of the most fun I’ve had on this forum and introduced me to the idea of sending a box of “something” on an adventure between members.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Hello All,
Recently had a bit of good come my way in the watch world. So I would like to send a bit
of good down stream to someone else in the community. This is a 36mm Android watch.
I have not had a battery in it for a while, bracelet needs adjustment and it needs springbars.
All shipping is covered. If you are interested, please PM me.
Sorry to our international friends, this time it is CONUS only. I have another coming soon
that will be for everyone. Thank you and take care everyone.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

the uniqueness of the dial is so cool on this piece! What sort of “info” does it display? And how?





Akirafur said:


> Hello All,
> Recently had a bit of good come my way in the watch world. So I would like to send a bit
> of good down stream to someone else in the community. This is a 36mm Android watch.
> I have not had a battery in it for a while, bracelet needs adjustment and it needs springbars.
> ...


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

nonfatproduct said:


> the uniqueness of the dial is so cool on this piece! What sort of “info” does it display? And how?


It is just time. The way it is set up it is just two lines that the hands hit. It takes a bit of time to
get used to, but reading time isn't bad. I am not sure if everyone is aware, but what was Android
is now Aragon.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Akirafur said:


> It is just time. The way it is set up it is just two lines that the hands hit. It takes a bit of time to
> get used to, but reading time isn't bad. I am not sure if everyone is aware, but what was Android
> is now Aragon.


Ahh, that makes sense. I read “Android”, and my mind went to a smart watch running android OS. When in fact, the name of the brand was simply Android. Thank you for the clarification! The dial is still quite unique and interesting.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well just my 2 cents 
For anyone to be included in the band thread 
One they should be a active member
for at least one year and actively post 
I want to believe there is good in everyone 
But I have seen on multiple sites 
Even with established members they 
Take advantage of our good nature and generosity and items like this disappear
I have seen tools lent out sold for profit 
We have to protect all of us 
If this makes me uneligible that is fine
But this is something we all should be open about 
God Bless,John 



Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

ratchnatch said:


> To my understanding, a consensus was never reached on a set of guidelines. The last thing I found on that was this by @RotorRonin:
> 
> "One new suggestion: I suggest we require a) 3 months and 100 posts, or b) +3 transactions on the site in order to participate. That's a really, really low bar, but helps ensure the box continues on its merry way without issues."
> 
> ...


Well here is the current accurate list I see 
#1 0wn2hands
#2 nonfatproduct 
And I am not sure who to add next on criteria
#3 b1rdman973 
#4 ratchnatch 
Please everyone check this as the package is on the way to me 
Looks like it will be to me in a few weeks
Once it arrives I will photograph it all 
And just before I package it I will do the same
Stay safe out there 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

jringo8769 said:


> For anyone to be included in the band thread
> One they should be a active member
> for at least one year and actively post


If folks really want to set guidelines for the box then maybe it does need its own thread as was mentioned before by another user. Or create a thread to discuss guidelines and ultimately make a poll we all vote on. Short of that we'd have to agree on a group of individuals to ultimately decide on who can/cannot take part, especially if the guidelines we set are more subjective. Having an "age" restriction on accounts is concrete. Simple and easy to verify. Being an "active" user, however, is open to at least some interpretation. We'd have to set guidelines for what that means. One can see how that could turn into a whole thing. I think it'd be easier to set concrete guidelines: account age, post count, transactions, etc. Things that are easily verifiable. What those are specifically could be discussed and ultimately polled/voted on. Before that happens, what though? Do we stop moving the box? Or do we allow anyone to participate before anything is agreed on? Things to consider.

This is how I got the list I posted (the following is all on page 51 of the thread):
Post #1,012 · Jun 21, 2022- I asked to be moved to the bottom of the list.
Post #1,016 · Jun 22, 2022- User RotorRonin, who had the box at this point, posted this list: 

1. @ratchnatch (if he wants it)
2. @Mark.O
3. @Roningrad
4. @snowbongo
5. @jringo8769

They then checked in with me one last time to see if I wanted to take the box. I could not. This effectively moved me to the bottom of the list, after @jringo8769. That's how I have it. Whether or not we include/exclude users due to guidelines; I figure we'd better come to a consensus on what those are first.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Been silently following this thread for quite some time. It’s so cool what everyone here is doing. I have a bunch of stuff that I can add to the box! So please add me to the list as well! 😊


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

ratchnatch said:


> If folks really want to set guidelines for the box then maybe it does need its own thread as was mentioned before by another user. Or create a thread to discuss guidelines and ultimately make a poll we all vote on. Short of that we'd have to agree on a group of individuals to ultimately decide on who can/cannot take part, especially if the guidelines we set are more subjective. Having an "age" restriction on accounts is concrete. Simple and easy to verify. Being an "active" user, however, is open to at least some interpretation. We'd have to set guidelines for what that means. One can see how that could turn into a whole thing. I think it'd be easier to set concrete guidelines: account age, post count, transactions, etc. Things that are easily verifiable. What those are specifically could be discussed and ultimately polled/voted on. Before that happens, what though? Do we stop moving the box? Or do we allow anyone to participate before anything is agreed on? Things to consider.
> 
> This is how I got the list I posted (the following is all on page 51 of the thread):
> Post #1,012 · Jun 21, 2022- I asked to be moved to the bottom of the list.
> ...


Hi dear gents! Lovely day to everyone.

As much as I wanted to join the initiative, I begged to be taken off the list due to the shipping cost. I’m based quite far off from the states and Canada. But if the box gets delivered somewhere near my location, I will surely send to that recipient my contribution.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

ratchnatch said:


> If folks really want to set guidelines for the box then maybe it does need its own thread as was mentioned before by another user. Or create a thread to discuss guidelines and ultimately make a poll we all vote on. Short of that we'd have to agree on a group of individuals to ultimately decide on who can/cannot take part, especially if the guidelines we set are more subjective. Having an "age" restriction on accounts is concrete. Simple and easy to verify. Being an "active" user, however, is open to at least some interpretation. We'd have to set guidelines for what that means. One can see how that could turn into a whole thing. I think it'd be easier to set concrete guidelines: account age, post count, transactions, etc. Things that are easily verifiable. What those are specifically could be discussed and ultimately polled/voted on. Before that happens, what though? Do we stop moving the box? Or do we allow anyone to participate before anything is agreed on? Things to consider.
> 
> This is how I got the list I posted (the following is all on page 51 of the thread):
> Post #1,012 · Jun 21, 2022- I asked to be moved to the bottom of the list.
> ...


Though it could be worth considering to create a new thread for this wonderful initiative, I think what we have now came about as an evolution of the pay it forward initiative started by Robmc. keeping it here would keep the PitF thread alive.

With regards to admittance, having some degree of screening would be great. What would the parameters for admittance be and who gets to grant it?

I’m not sure how heavy and huge the PitF box is right now, but somewhere down the road, the box may need to be split into one or more boxes due to it’s volume & weight. That’s surely going to bring about some degree of monitoring and effort.

I honestly think, why would anyone want and risk to destroy their rep. and hurt the efforts and ideals of such a wonderful gratuitous initiative? When one has given his contribution to the box, one gives it freely with the expectation it’s not gonna return and with the intention of having someone to use and have his contribution. So if one has unscrupulously ruined the ongoing initiative, what is it that was truly lost in that circumstance?

You indeed get to pick something you fancy when you get your turn, but you give and share first and foremost.

P.S. maybe it would be worth adding one’s location right after one’s name (i.e. Roningrad - UAE, AUH)


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Roningrad said:


> I honestly think, why would anyone want and risk to destroy their rep. and hurt the efforts and ideals of such a wonderful gratuitous initiative? When one has given his contribution to the box, one gives it freely with the expectation it’s not gonna return and with the intention of having someone to use and have his contribution. So if one has unscrupulously ruined the ongoing initiative, what is it that was truly lost in that circumstance?
> 
> You indeed get to pick something you fancy when you get your turn, but you give and share first and foremost.


^^^This is the way. Let's not let fear stop us from doing something beautiful.

Agree, the box may need to be split into two soon.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Well just a quick update 
Box arrived yesterday 
Will post some pics this evening with what arrived to me 
Stay safe out there
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

jringo8769 said:


> Well just a quick update
> Box arrived yesterday
> Will post some pics this evening with what arrived to me
> Stay safe out there
> ...


Thanks for the quick update. Glad to know the box made it to you safely! Looking forward to some pictures of the current contents!

Also a quick update on the package from GregoryD with the caseback tool. I did receive the package, but yesterday a crazy storm knocked out power and we are not supposed to get it back till sep 3rd at this point. I’ll try to get pictures uploaded but my internet has been pretty spotty and doesn’t seem to want to upload pictures currently.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry for my delay 
I have lots of pics of all bands received and finally got all I am adding too added too 
Will post pics tomorrow evening 
And will get it all packed up for shipping 
Everyone have a wonderful Labor Day Weekend too 
Stay safe out three 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## JVS82 (5 mo ago)

this is a great idea, will look around and post something soon


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

well here is what i received


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

here is what i am taking


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

here is what i am adding


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

well i suggest going forward we all post pics once it arrives
what we take 
and what we add 
have a wonderful labor day weekend too 
God Bless you all 
thank u for being here with us all


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

i believe RatchNatch is next 
please pm me with your shipping info 
this will be packed up and shipped out on Tuesday i hope too 
God Bless,John


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm still interested in participating. Looks like I got bumped off the list.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Own2hands said:


> I'm still interested in participating. Looks like I got bumped off the list.


You are not bumped my friend 
You are next after RatchNatch
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

ratchnatch said:


> To my understanding, a consensus was never reached on a set of guidelines. The last thing I found on that was this by @RotorRonin:
> 
> "One new suggestion: I suggest we require a) 3 months and 100 posts, or b) +3 transactions on the site in order to participate. That's a really, really low bar, but helps ensure the box continues on its merry way without issues."
> 
> ...


Add me to the list as well please. I have a bunch of stuff I can add to the box! Thanks!


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm gonna have to pull out and reinsert myself some other time. A bit hectic for me at the moment. Apologies for being so late about it. Keep doin what you're doing. 

List now seems to be: 
1. 0wn2hands
2. nonfatproduct
3. b1rdman973
4. WizardofWatch


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Own2hands said:


> I'm still interested in participating. Looks like I got bumped off the list.


Well it looks like you are next my friend 
Pm me with your shipping details 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

Own2hands said:


> I'm still interested in participating. Looks like I got bumped off the list.


Well it looks like you are next my friend 
Pm me with your shipping details 
God Bless,John 

Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

jringo8769 said:


> You are not bumped my friend
> You are next after RatchNatch
> God Bless,John
> 
> Sent from my SM-S515DL using Tapatalk


Thanks, John. PM sent.


----------



## jringo8769 (Jan 24, 2015)

we want all who want to participate 
just need to meet the basic requirements
lets make this fun for everyone
stay safe out there my friends
God Bless,John


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

This post is a bit overdue. Last week we had a terrible storm that knocked out our power for four days, and while I’ve been online since getting power back, I’ve been distracted dealing with real life again. 

A huge thanks to @GregoryD for sending out this awesome caseback tool. I’ve had this watch for almost a decade, and last year, while swimming, I noticed a small amount of condensation inside the crystal. While I can’t see any corrosion or moisture today, I still wanted to pull the movement out, clean everything, and re-assemble with a new dial, movement, and hands. I figure with the available resources online, I should be able to source whatever parts I need and put a Franken piece together. The caseback though, was always impossible to remove. Not anymore Thanks to GregoryD. This caseback tool works perfect and gives me the access I needed! I’ll be disassembling the whole thing, measuring the dial and internal case dimensions, and then ordering some new bits and bobs. I’m looking forward to this project.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Could you add me to the list as well?
I have a few straps that I can add to the box! 
Thanks, Ed

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

The box arrived today. Thanks, John. Looking forward to wearing this at work tomorrow before sending it on its way to the next member. Will post photos of what I'm keeping and what I'm contributing soon.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

So here is what I'm adding to the box:


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Nonfatproduct, I think you are next, my friend. Please PM me your shipping details. 
My plan is to send it out via USPS Priority on Wednesday.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Box en route to F.P. Non. 

Here are the straps that I kept:


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Today the box of watch stuff showed up at my house! This thing is huge. And stuffed with absolutely awesome WIS treasures at this point. I’ll be sorting through this evening and trying to get some pictures of everything. Thank you to everyone participating so far, this community is incredible.

From what I can see going back through the last couple pages the list now seems to be as follows:


1. nonfatproduct
2. @b1rdman973 
3. @WizardofWatch 
4. @Inkahalo 


If I have missed anyone please let me know! @b1rdman973 shoot me a message with your address. I intend to get this box in the mail to you next week!


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

This is awesome!!!
What a great community!!1


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

At some point, if there is no one else to add, I think the box should make it’s way back to the original member who started the process so they can benefit from how much the contents have grown and expanded over the last year.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

This entire thread, the people here, and the process of passing around this box of stuff, are such a joy. And then once in a great while, life goes and tucks an even more amazing surprise into something that is already awesome. 

As I was quickly sifting through the box this afternoon before running back out the door, my wife came over, excited about a delivery and curious about the contents of the box. When I told her it was the “pay it forward” watch box, she was slightly disappointed but stuck around. I pulled out bag, after bag, after bag, after bag, after bag, and she expressed amazement at how much stuff was in the box. She quietly asked “do you think I can take part?”, and waited for an answer.

Now my wife has always liked watches, but never to the extent that I am drawn to them. She has a Lorier, several Citizens, an Orient, and a couple fashion watches. But a far greater collection than most women I know. I told her that the premise was take something out, put something back in. She said that sounds great, and proceeded to really take a closer look. A previous box holder placed several special items in the box, and one of them jumped right out at her, a grey G-Shock. While I have never been a huge fan myself, she has admired them from afar for several years. This was her opportunity and she wasn’t letting it go. To my surprise, she went and grabbed a Citizen Ecodrive on a shark mesh bracelet, AND an Orient. Both 34-36mm if I remember correctly, but beautiful watches. She wanted to make sure to put more in the box than she took. Thank you to everyone, and especially to whoever put the watch in the box. My wife put it on and hasn’t taken it off. She keeps looking at it and talking about how much she loves it. I haven’t seen her this excited since she got on the wait list for her Lorier. Almost everything in the box so far, has been male dominated, and it makes sense since our hobby is so heavily skewed male. So I hope that someone is able to take one of the watches and either fit their smaller wrist, or give their wife a chance to swap something in the box! From my wife to yours, or from her to you!

I still need to go through the box in a detailed fashion. It may take several days since there is so much here. 

and who doesn’t like pictures. Here is an image of what my wife took, and what she put back. In the spirit of secret watches in the box, I’ll let the next person photograph these during inventory. But here’s a picture of the boxes hahaha


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

She is so excited!


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

That is absolutely amazing @nonfatproduct !! Love it!!

My wife is now excited too about getting the box lol!! She’s been very supportive of my new hobby and becoming more interested herself. Can’t wait for the surprise!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

b1rdman973 said:


> That is absolutely amazing @nonfatproduct !! Love it!!
> 
> My wife is now excited too about getting the box lol!! She’s been very supportive of my new hobby and becoming more interested herself. Can’t wait for the surprise!


This is awesome! I hope that something in the box catches her eye. I have a feeling something will since there is so much now!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Following this whole thread has been great but cannot help feeling left out as non conus. I have plenty to contribute but had some ideas, totally open to discussion, just throwing it out there...

1. Start a UK or even EU box also tracked on the thread so we have all the fun X two, each time someone makes a EU box post that should be noted at top of post and like wise for CONUS to allow for searching later. 

2. Start a separate thread for EU box but we make effort to cross post links to each thread every month or so often to help enjoy both boxes journeys 

3. Have one box but every X amount of persons it gets sent to EU and stays there for X many rotations then gets shipped back to US so it's not frequent international shipping cost and times. Sure there is a way we could do like a quarterly international ship? Maybe even make an online pot for EU listed folks to chipping in cost and US folks would chip a different pot to ship it back? I know it's more logistics but seen what has already been achieved is inspiring. 

Lastly if a new EU box starts could we Split the current US box, doesn't need to be 50/50 could be just 10% say to start EU box, I would contribute also to it.

All other rules and requirements for participation would stand as is with current box

Cheers!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Mathy said:


> Following this whole thread has been great but cannot help feeling left out as non conus. I have plenty to contribute but had some ideas, totally open to discussion, just throwing it out there...
> 
> 1. Start a UK or even EU box also tracked on the thread so we have all the fun X two, each time someone makes a EU box post that should be noted at top of post and like wise for CONUS to allow for searching later.
> 
> ...


Starting an EU box would be great, but customs issues, tracking, cost, etc, all make sending anything from the US box problematic. Even some of the leather straps can cause issues in customs that would derail the entire box. 

Ideally, the best way to start an EU box, would be for you to take your items, place them in a box, and start it here in the PIF thread! Advertise it here and there are likely some EU members who could make a list. You would send it to the first one, and then add your name further down the list so you get to see what others have added.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

How is the box tour going?


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Own2hands said:


> How is the box tour going?


I have the address for B1rdman973 and the box is going in the mail today. I have some photos to post, and apologize for the delay. I am a grad student, and over the last two weeks my schedule has been a bit busier than I expected. I am excited to be transitioning into the last stage of finishing my masters degree, but this week has definitely been rough. the box is packaged up and headed to the post office right now. My wife was gracious enough to offer her time dropping the box off while I am at the office today. Tonight I will try to get my photos posted. My wife is still wearing her G-Shock every day and is giddy with excitement about the compliments she has gotten.

Again my apologies for the slight delay, but the box is on the move!


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

I have this currently for sale but will take it off the market and add along with some straps if the box comes my way









Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

zengineer said:


> I have this currently for sale but will take it off the market and add along with some straps if the box comes my way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adding you to the list would make the current list as follows. Please let me know if I missed anyone.


1. @b1rdman973 
2. @WizardofWatch 
3. @Inkahalo 
4. @zengineer


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Hello all!

Today I received the box from @nonfatproduct ! What an exciting day!

Here are the contents upon receipt: (we have two little feline horologists)


















Here is what I (and my wife thanks to @nonfatproduct ’s wife’s generosity) took out:

*Thats my Duro, I took the mesh bracelet 


























Here’s what I put in:


































I will be sending out the box to @WizardofWatch on Monday if not Tuesday.

Both my wife and I are so very thankful for the generosity of this community and we are so lucky to have been included in this wonderful experience!


----------



## usd97 (May 22, 2021)

Great idea man. Love the family feeling on here


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

nonfatproduct said:


> Adding you to the list would make the current list as follows. Please let me know if I missed
> 
> 1. @b1rdman973
> 2. @WizardofWatch
> ...


I got word earlier today that I need to travel for work the next couple of weeks. Looks like I will have to drop down the list.

@Inkahalo, looks like you are next now. The new list is:
1. @Inkahalo
2. @zengineer
3. @WizardofWatch


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

I have reached out to @Inkahalo and will be shipping to them on Monday if not Tuesday.

I’ll also add that I replaced some of the more worn ziplock bags within the box with fresh new ones 👍


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

*This has found a home. Thank you* @b1rdman973.
I attempted to have a bit of fun and give this away for my 100th post. But that turned out to be big poo burger for reasons I would prefer
not to go into. I still would like to give this away to someone, if you are interested, please let me know. One of the keepers is broken
and the watch has not seen a new battery in a couple of years. Shipping is on me. Let me know if you are interested. Take care all.


----------



## geckobros (Mar 9, 2009)

Akirafur said:


> I attempted to have a bit of fun and give this away for my 100th post. But that turned out to be big poo burger for reasons I would prefer
> not to go into. I still would like to give this away to someone, if you are interested, please let me know. One of the keepers is broken
> and the watch has not seen a new battery in a couple of years. Shipping is on me. Let me know if you are interested. Take care all.
> 
> View attachment 16938711


Wow that is going to make a Batman collector very happy. 🍻


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

How fun,
I have a good bit to add, please add me to the list.
@CayoHuesoVespa


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

I have a lovely ladie's diamond Seiko Coutura that needs a home. It was just back from service with a new battery and pressure check (partial service). Hardly worn but does have ugly gouges on back. Postage my treat. Just PM if you like.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

L.L., I invite you to join the pay-it-forward strap (and seemingly now _watch_) tour. There were not many ladies straps when the box came to me, so I think your contribution would be appreciated.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Sure, count me in, I have some contributions for the box.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

I should be receiving the box tomorrow October 7.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Received the box on Friday, what a wonderfull surprise!! Thank you guys and Thank you @b1rdman973!!

The box is heavy and packed with a ton of different goodies, I unpacked everything and took the time to check all the beautifull things inside but at the end I decided not to take anything as I'm in good shape right now - enough straps, natos and bracelets!!

Next in line is @zengineer, I will be shipping the box out on Monday or Tuesday.

1. @zengineer
2. @WizardofWatch
3. @CayoHuesoVespa
4. @LauraLovesWatches

I added some goodies too ...


----------



## Twowheelsandwatches (Feb 2, 2021)

This isn't the worst idea. Lord knows most of us have watch stuff sitting around that isn't worth the hassle of selling that someone likely needs somewhere.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

It would be super if someone could toss in a speedmaster reduced link or 2! Lol !
I just dug through my strap box. Didn't realize how many I have and will never use. I can't throw stuff away but giving it away I have no problems with. 
Cheers guys!


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

May I please add my name to the box of wandering straps?
I most definitely have some goodies to add.
Thank you.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

I’ve definitely been absent more than I prefer, but life, school, and family, have sorta taken over lately hahaha. It’s not all bad though and I am enjoying the opportunity to focus on the immediate needs in my life.

I think this is the updated list for the box with Adkirafu added. Based on recent posts. The box is currently with @Inkahalo !

1. @zengineer
2. @WizardofWatch
3. @CayoHuesoVespa
4. @LauraLovesWatches
5. @Akirafur


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Thank you @nonfatproduct.
Quick update - Box was been shipped to @zengineer on 10.11 and USPS indicated that was delivered yesterday (10.13). 
@zengineer sent me a DM indicating that he was travelling but his ETA to be back home was this weekend (~ 10.14), he will let us know.


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello there,
If anybody is interested, I have a (working) Casio W-S220 to give.
I'll take shipping fees in charge, CONUS only. You can PM me to give me your address.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Inkahalo said:


> Thank you @nonfatproduct.
> Quick update - Box was been shipped to @zengineer on 10.11 and USPS indicated that was delivered yesterday (10.13).
> @zengineer sent me a DM indicating that he was travelling but his ETA to be back home was this weekend (~ 10.14), he will let us know.


I found a few straps I may be able to use and added straps, some Gshock parts and two watches...an older but nice seiko for a lady and (at least I think) a very cool and near mint Seiko chrono.

PM sent to next on list. I packed it all back up in a fresh flat rate box and will ship Monday.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## d2lu (Jul 17, 2017)

d2lu said:


> Hello there,
> If anybody is interested, I have a (working) Casio W-S220 to give.
> I'll take shipping fees in charge, CONUS only. You can PM me to give me your address.
> 
> View attachment 16964569


Sent it to a new home today ! Thus not available anymore.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Received the box from @zengineer today. Will check it out during the weekend and add some stuff. Aim to send it on to the next person sometime early next week!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

I received a message from @tommy_boy , that he would like to participate. I asked him to post here so we can all welcome him. I’ve added his name to the updated list below. Please let me know if I’ve missed anyone!



1. @WizardofWatch (current location of box)
2. @CayoHuesoVespa
3. @LauraLovesWatches
4. @Akirafur 
5. @tommy_boy


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

zengineer said:


> I found a few straps I may be able to use and added straps, some Gshock parts and two watches...an older but nice seiko for a lady and (at least I think) a very cool and near mint Seiko chrono.
> 
> PM sent to next on list. I packed it all back up in a fresh flat rate box and will ship Monday.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


The snakeskin on the seiko is eye catching and beautiful! A great addition to the box.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

I get to ship to @LauraLovesWatches !
still have that beautiful cartier?


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Will add to the box: Random straps, 20 and 22mm, likely worn once or never. Fossil Forester is 42 but wears like a 44. Leather single-pass strap shows some wear. Star King Piaget Polo homage. Metal bezel and screws for Casioak.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

CayoHuesoVespa said:


> I get to ship to @LauraLovesWatches !
> still have that beautiful cartier?


Hi friend, yes I do 
Do you still have my address?
Edit - no need to search, I will message it to you.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

nonfatproduct said:


> The snakeskin on the seiko is eye catching and beautiful! A great addition to the box.


I think that Seiko (it does need a battery) was mine as a kid...on bracelet. It sat for decades and I put that cheap strap on it thinking my wife would wear it. That happened maybe twice in another decade. She won't even notice that it's gone.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

_All rows have been claimed_

Hey All! Looking to giveaway some of the “extra” watches I have laying around. They should all work but will need batteries (can’t guarantee this though). Any watches with bracelets are sized for approx 16cm wrist and may or may not have additional links (if they do, I’ll include them). 

I am giving away a package deal of a full row - top row, middle row, and bottom row) to 3 individuals (only one row per person). If you’d like a row, please reply here and send me a DM and let me know which row you’d like. I will not be breaking this up any further than the current rows. 

All I ask is that you cover the cost of shipping which will probably be around $20 conus per row. 


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Wow talk about a massive giveaway!


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

.


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

829maxx said:


> Hey All! Looking to giveaway some of the “extra” watches I have laying around. They should all work but will need batteries (can’t guarantee this though). Any watches with bracelets are sized for approx 16cm wrist and may or may not have additional links (if they do, I’ll include them).
> 
> I am giving away a package deal of a full row - top row, middle row, and bottom row) to 3 individuals (only one row per person). If you’d like a row, please reply here and send me a DM and let me know which row you’d like. I will not be breaking this up any further than the current rows.
> 
> ...


Bottom row has been claimed. Top and middle rows are still available at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

829maxx said:


> _Bottom row has been claimed_
> 
> Hey All! Looking to giveaway some of the “extra” watches I have laying around. They should all work but will need batteries (can’t guarantee this though). Any watches with bracelets are sized for approx 16cm wrist and may or may not have additional links (if they do, I’ll include them).
> 
> ...


Al claimed for!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I have the following to contribute. Whoever gets this box next, I will mail these to you (I don’t need the PIF box thanks) - please PM me your address.

All are 22mm except the red 2-piece NATO which is 21mm.

All are lightly used except the PVD/DLC bracelet which is unused.


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

JTK Awesome said:


> I have the following to contribute. Whoever gets this box next, I will mail these to you (I don’t need the PIF box thanks) - please PM me your address.
> 
> All are 22mm except the red 2-piece NATO which is 21mm.
> 
> ...


I will be shipping to @CayoHuesoVespa this weekend. Been a crazy work week and didn’t get the chance to ship it out earlier. He can give you his address and you can send your stuff to him directly to be added to the box.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

ill reach out to him, he can send them and ill put in the box.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

The box just keeps growing hahahaha! So great to see everyone participating in one way or another.


----------



## M3xpress (Jan 3, 2014)

I was purging in the house and ran across this in a small box & bag. I didn't realize I still had this, at least 20 years old. If anyone is interested, shoot me a PM. I will mail it to you directly (CONUS), I don't need the box.

*Donated*


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Got the straps and bracelets from JTK. I'll add them to the box when it lands this week. 
Cheers.


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Got the box today.
I'll add the stuff that JTK sent and adding a bunch of stuff. Taking a couple straps and a red opener.
Nice fossil arkitekt watch for those with little wrists. Got that one some time after high school. Thought I was bad ass with it on, all sleek and modern.... Lol. My wrists have grown significantly...
and this old rubber strapped thing I never wear. It's called a breitling or something, never heard of it.

I'll get this in the mail ASAP.
Thanks for playing, this is fun!


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Whoops. Lol
Fixed.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Hey yall can I get on the list? Thanks.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

ratchnatch said:


> Hey yall can I get on the list? Thanks.


Pretty sure that would make the list as seen below. Please let me know everyone if I’ve missed something.

1. @CayoHuesoVespa
2. @LauraLovesWatches
3. @Akirafur 
4. @tommy_boy
5. @ratchnatch


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Box is off to Laura as of yesterday.
This is fun


----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)

Might as well add myself to the list too. I have a few straps to add and a Citizen may find its way in as well.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

KyBoiler said:


> Might as well add myself to the list too. I have a few straps to add and a Citizen may find its way in as well.


Updated list as seen below

1. @LauraLovesWatches
2. @Akirafur 
3. @tommy_boy
4. @ratchnatch
5. @KyBoiler


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

It is here  fun to go through!

Hi @Akirafur, when you have time, can you inbox your address for the next stop?


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Any update on the box? Hope everyone is looking forward to a great weekend and holiday week next week “if you live somewhere that celebrates thanksgiving or any other holiday next week lmao”…. For everyone else, just have a great week!


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

nonfatproduct said:


> Any update on the box? Hope everyone is looking forward to a great weekend and holiday week next week “if you live somewhere that celebrates thanksgiving or any other holiday next week lmao”…. For everyone else, just have a great week!


Yessir, it just went forward this morning to @Akirafur. I sent him the UPS tracking. Sorry for the delay. I added a couple of NATO straps. Fun to paw through 
Here is the updated list:

1. @Akirafur
2. @tommy_boy
3. @ratchnatch
4. @KyBoiler


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what's in the box now?


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

6-7 pounds of watches, straps, bracelets, tools, and more. Hopefully one of the recipients can take an up to date picture. 



ColinW said:


> Out of curiosity, what's in the box now?


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

nonfatproduct said:


> 6-7 pounds of watches, ...


Watches sold by the pound now? Like at the deli? lol


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi looks like the traveling box has made a ton of rounds which is very impressive! I hope we can keep it going! If it’s cool can I ask to be added to the list again? If it’s one per member then I understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

islander009 said:


> Hi looks like the traveling box has made a ton of rounds which is very impressive! I hope we can keep it going! If it’s cool can I ask to be added to the list again? If it’s one per member then I understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You wouldn’t be the first to have a second visit from the box hahaha. I’ve got even more to add next time it comes around my way as well. We might need to split the box hahaha, it’s going to cost 40$ to ship in the near future.

I’ve added your name to the list.


1. @Akirafur
2. @tommy_boy
3. @ratchnatch
4. @KyBoiler 
5. @islander009 
6. @nonfatproduct


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

It is seriously straining a USPS Priority mail box - large. Just for the record, the shipping is about 25 bucks. Lots of nice things to look at, many straps!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Pictures, or it never happened @LauraLovesWatches


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

I wish we could cede a portion of the box to some of our international members to keep it going. That would be cool.

Maybe someone outside the US can chime in with the best way to get the box where they are without paying too much in duty or taxes.

I volunteer to send the box to the international member once the details are set.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Own2hands said:


> I wish we could cede a portion of the box to some of our international members to keep it going. That would be cool.
> 
> Maybe someone outside the US can chime in with the best way to get the box where they are without paying too much in duty or taxes.
> 
> I volunteer to send the box to the international member once the details are set.


The only issue I am aware of, is the issue of sending certain leather goods cross borders. the box is certainly growing to a point where splitting it in the near future makes sense. If there is still an EU member interested in receiving a box, we can definitely add you to the list and have you ship a box of goodies over the pond to start there. There are enough non leather straps, tools, and watches without leather, to ship a decent box over and still have a large box here continuing on.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

nonfatproduct said:


> The only issue I am aware of, is the issue of sending certain leather goods cross borders. the box is certainly growing to a point where splitting it in the near future makes sense. If there is still an EU member interested in receiving a box, we can definitely add you to the list and have you ship a box of goodies over the pond to start there. There are enough non leather straps, tools, and watches without leather, to ship a decent box over and still have a large box here continuing on.


I agree, most definitely enough to seed a box for the EU without leather straps.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> It is seriously straining a USPS Priority mail box - large. Just for the record, the shipping is about 25 bucks. Lots of nice things to look at, many straps!


Chide me now, after I sent it to @Akirafur . Maybe they can post some pictures.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

LauraLovesWatches said:


> Chide me now, after I sent it to @Akirafur . Maybe they can post some pictures.


Did you find anything useful in the box? Maybe you grabbed a strap and can show us what watch it went on?


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

The box is now on its way to @tommy_boy.
This is such a great idea. Whoever started the horological
box of traveling wonders, thank you.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

nonfatproduct said:


> Did you find anything useful in the box? Maybe you grabbed a strap and can show us what watch it went on?


I did not take anything but threw in a couple of NATO straps.


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

Put me on the list please.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

1. @tommy_boy
2. @ratchnatch
3. @KyBoiler
4. @islander009
5. @nonfatproduct
6. @Own2hands (splitting box for EU). 
7. @sdiver68 



LauraLovesWatches said:


> I did not take anything but threw in a couple of NATO straps.


At the rate the box is going, everyone almost needs to be required to take at least something from the box hahaha.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

nonfatproduct said:


> At the rate the box is going, everyone almost needs to be required to take at least something from the box hahaha.


It's true! Or be more selective about what you contribute. Give your best, folks!


----------



## Jpuentes67 (11 mo ago)

Awesome post. Thx


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

I don't expect a full account of everyone's experience but am curious who ended up with the Seiko Sportura I dropped in the box.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

nonfatproduct said:


> 1. @tommy_boy
> 2. @ratchnatch
> 3. @KyBoiler
> 4. @islander009
> ...


No offense to anyone's stuff but I was a bit tempted to do some housekeeping and trash about 1/4 of the contents to free up some space.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Tempex (Sep 15, 2021)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

You know what? Put me down for the list


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

1. @tommy_boy
2. @ratchnatch
3. @KyBoiler
4. @islander009
5. @nonfatproduct
6. @Own2hands (splitting box for EU).
7. @sdiver68 
8. @munizfire 



munizfire said:


> You know what? Put me down for the list


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

zengineer said:


> I don't expect a full account of everyone's experience but am curious who ended up with the Seiko Sportura I dropped in the box.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


I believe it is still in there. I did have an eye out for something for my son, but he is so hulk sized (6'5) a 2 liter bottle looks like single serve soft drink palmed in his hand, so I am not sure what the heck will fit him. Probably should be the size of a man hole cover.


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Tempex said:


> Thanks for sharing


You have to be the slowest speed poster ever.

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

zengineer said:


> You have to be the slowest speed poster ever.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


there were a couple odd speed post ish type posts here the last few days. Looks like at least one was cleaned up. Probably people wanting to sell a watch and trying to get their posts in now so they can sell right before Christmas.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

zengineer said:


> No offense to anyone's stuff but I was a bit tempted to do some housekeeping and trash about 1/4 of the contents to free up some space.


There's 24 ounces of scrap metal in this box, IMHO. But I'll just pass it on, along with the Sportura and the stuff I added.

The leather straps are now sorted by width. The Big Bag 'O NATOs is what it is, however: untouched by yours truly.

Fun times sifting though it all. Tomorrow it moves along.


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

Please add me to the list, I don’t have a lot to add, but I’m sure I can come up with something useful.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Bill M. said:


> Please add me to the list, I don’t have a lot to add, but I’m sure I can come up with something useful.


1. @tommy_boy
2. @ratchnatch
3. @KyBoiler
4. @islander009
5. @nonfatproduct
6. @Own2hands (splitting box for EU).
7. @sdiver68 
8. @munizfire 
9. @Bill M. 


At this point Bill, we all hope you take a whole handful of stuff haha


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

Sounds liked a lot of stuff for ebay with no reserve. ;-) 
Send the money to a charity...


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 22, 2021)

nonfatproduct said:


> At this point Bill, we all hope you take a whole handful of stuff haha


I’ll do my best! 😬


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

I have the infamous Casio Duro....in 2 tone! Never seen one before. Watch has never been worn. Whoever wants it let me know and I'll drop it in the mail. CONUS only please.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

alznc said:


> I have the infamous Casio Duro....in 2 tone! Never seen one before. Watch has never been worn. Whoever wants it let me know and I'll drop it in the mail. CONUS only please.
> 
> View attachment 17067598


Looks like a fun beater. I'll take it if it's still available.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

ColinW said:


> Looks like a fun beater. I'll take it if it's still available.


Sorry this one was claimed asap! May it go
To good use.


----------



## ColinW (Jul 17, 2009)

alznc said:


> Sorry this one was claimed asap! May it go
> To good use.


Always a bridesmaid, never a bride... ;-)


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Any update on the box? Where it is currently, or a picture of the contents?


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Just wanted to say that I still use the screwdrivers from the micro set I got from this thread. Hope the straps someone got for me are in use somewhere!!


----------



## munizfire (Oct 25, 2018)

nonfatproduct said:


> Any update on the box? Where it is currently, or a picture of the contents?


Was thinking about this a couple of minutes ago


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

nonfatproduct said:


> Any update on the box? Where it is currently, or a picture of the contents?


@ratchnatch has it. I didn't think to take and post a family photo. Maybe he will.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Sorry yall, no pics but the box is on the way to @KyBoiler should be there soon!


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

tommy_boy said:


> @ratchnatch has it. I didn't think to take and post a family photo. Maybe he will.





ratchnatch said:


> Sorry yall, no pics but the box is on the way to @KyBoiler should be there soon!


No worries lol. Did either of you find something useful in the box or add to your collection? 

here is the updated list.


1. @KyBoiler
2. @islander009
3. @nonfatproduct
4. @Own2hands (splitting box for EU).
5. @sdiver68 
6. @munizfire 
7. @Bill M.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

I nabbed some natos. Honestly, it was more fun pawing through the thing than anything else. There was some things that I liked but could not take. The best thing I got from this was an idea of the straps I like and what, to my eye, goes with watches I currently have. That was really helpful for future strap ideas.


----------



## KyBoiler (Oct 12, 2021)

Took some spring bars, a buckle, and a few straps. Added a couple straps I never wear. 

The box is now 10.5 pounds. LOTS of Natos from 18-24mm. Other than Natos it feels a bit picked over, but maybe I was expecting too much. Still, always fun to dig through random watch stuff. 
The 100th anniversary Sears & Roebuck pocket watch is fun, but it would just sit in a drawer, so on it goes. 
Shipping out to @islander009 tomorrow.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Mathy said:


> Following this whole thread has been great but cannot help feeling left out as non conus. I have plenty to contribute but had some ideas, totally open to discussion, just throwing it out there...
> 
> 1. Start a UK or even EU box also tracked on the thread so we have all the fun X two, each time someone makes a EU box post that should be noted at top of post and like wise for CONUS to allow for searching later.
> 
> ...



@Mathy , circling back around here. You were looking to take part and we don’t want you, or any of the EU members to feel left out anymore. If you are still interested, the box is going to @Own2hands in a couple stops and will be split up. If you are willing to take receipt of the EU box and get a list started maybe they can ship it to you as a first stop?


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

KyBoiler said:


> Took some spring bars, a buckle, and a few straps. Added a couple straps I never wear.
> 
> The box is now 10.5 pounds. LOTS of Natos from 18-24mm. Other than Natos it feels a bit picked over, but maybe I was expecting too much. Still, always fun to dig through random watch stuff.
> The 100th anniversary Sears & Roebuck pocket watch is fun, but it would just sit in a drawer, so on it goes.
> Shipping out to @islander009 tomorrow.


Received a huge and heavy box today and was blown away with all the straps, tools, and watches in there!! If you need a NATO there is no doubt you can find at least 5 in your size. I threw in a bunch of straps, tools, and some watches. I ended up grabbing 2 straps and a watch. 

Box is all packed up and ready to go out in the next day or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

islander009 said:


> Received a huge and heavy box today and was blown away with all the straps, tools, and watches in there!! If you need a NATO there is no doubt you can find at least 5 in your size. I threw in a bunch of straps, tools, and some watches. I ended up grabbing 2 straps and a watch.
> 
> Box is all packed up and ready to go out in the next day or two.
> 
> ...


Got the address from @nonfatproduct and it will be out the door in the next day or two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)

Add me to the list again please. Moving houses, and cleaned up my closet. Have a bunch of straps and a couple of watches to add.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

nonfatproduct said:


> @Mathy , circling back around here. You were looking to take part and we don’t want you, or any of the EU members to feel left out anymore. If you are still interested, the box is going to @Own2hands in a couple stops and will be split up. If you are willing to take receipt of the EU box and get a list started maybe they can ship it to you as a first stop?


Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Updated list. Currently with Islander009 and headed to Nonfatproduct next. 

1. @islander009
2. @nonfatproduct
3. @Own2hands (splitting box for EU).
4. @sdiver68 
5. @munizfire 
6. @Bill M.
7. @WizardofWatch


----------



## islander009 (Mar 4, 2018)

nonfatproduct said:


> Updated list. Currently with Islander009 and headed to Nonfatproduct next.
> 
> 1. @islander009
> 2. @nonfatproduct
> ...


Just checked tracking and package is expected to arrive tomorrow @nonfatproduct! Just in time for the holidays! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

islander009 said:


> Just checked tracking and package is expected to arrive tomorrow @nonfatproduct! Just in time for the holidays!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh what an exciting day! Nothing yet, but it’s snowy and the post might be delayed. I’ll keep an eye out and usually the cameras alert us to a delivery pretty quickly!


----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

UPDATE - these have been claimed and off to a good home

I don't post on the forum a bunch, but I've learned a lot from y'all over the last few years so wanted to give a back a little. I figured this thread was the place to go.

I'm going through a big down-sizing right now, and faced with dealing with eBay to sell off these watches I decided instead to just give them away as a collection. I'll be happy to see them off to someone as a starter collection, or for someone else to put the time in to sell them off. Or in the spirit of this thread, the first person could take a watch or two and pass the others along to someone else. I'm just ready for them to have a new home.

PM me if you are interested, and I'll send them along.

Caveats (such as they are):

They all go as a set, not interested in splitting things up
All watches are as-is, no warranty or guarantees. They all currently work, and have the usual scuffs from wear.
Shipping's on me, continental USA only (sorry!) -- don't want to fuss with customs

The watches L-R:

Citizen Challenge Diver
Orient Kamasu
Casio A168
Citizen CB1090
Citizen AW0090
Casio G-Shock 5610U (on the strap from a 5000, original strap included as well)


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

The box O‘ Stuff showed up on my porch today. As other have said, it has a ton of natos and various other straps. a few watches, but definitely quite a few duplicates and simple natos make up the majority at this point. The pocket watch is cool! I’ve got 8 or so watches I’ll be adding in that were sent to me by another member, and then I’ll ship the contents to @Own2hands so they can split the box for EU.

I’ll get some pictures up though since I won’t make it to the post office for a week!

@Own2hands send me a message with your address please. I probably won’t make it to the post office till after Christmas but I’ll get the box out as quickly as possible without dealing with holiday crowds hahaha


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

PM sent!


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

@Mathy , PM your details if you're still on to start the EU leg of the tour.

Also, if anyone has tips and tricks for sending the box to the EU, please chime in with items that would be prohibited or incur additional fees or processing time.

And, I am assuming the Timex Expedition with the lumed dial from one of the founders of the tour is still in the box. Do you want the Timex to stay in the US or would you like for it to travel to the EU?


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

Own2hands said:


> @Mathy , PM your details if you're still on to start the EU leg of the tour.
> 
> Also, if anyone has tips and tricks for sending the box to the EU, please chime in with items that would be prohibited or incur additional fees or processing time.
> 
> And, I am assuming the Timex Expedition with the lumed dial from one of the founders of the tour is still in the box. Do you want the Timex to stay in the US or would you like for it to travel to the EU?


when last the box visited me six months ago, the watch was there, along with the note asking that it stay with the box. When I received the box this time, that watch, along with the note, was gone.

I received your PM. I’ll get the box photographed since I have some time free over Christmas break, and then get it in the mail next week.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

nonfatproduct said:


> No worries lol. Did either of you find something useful in the box or add to your collection?


Yes, I did. Thanks!

I found a couple of straps, a quartz watch for wifey and a nice surprise: a G-Shock bezel.

I put in ten or so straps, two watches and some random tools. That's what I remember, anyway. 

I sorted the straps by size (not the big bag 'O NATOS, though) and replaced the shipping box that arrived with a newer, larger one


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

nonfatproduct said:


> when last the box visited me six months ago, the watch was there, along with the note asking that it stay with the box. When I received the box this time, that watch, along with the note, was gone.
> 
> I received your PM. I’ll get the box photographed since I have some time free over Christmas break, and then get it in the mail next week.


I'm sure they knew it was a possibility that the Expedition would elope with a new owner. I hope the new owner wears it in good health. 

BTW, I thought that watch was excellent and a little underrated. The dial was super legible and always free of crystal reflections. The fully lumed dial was a treat. The case felt well made and wore nicely. It's 42mm, right?

Looking forward to the photos, F.P. Non.


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

tommy_boy said:


> Yes, I did. Thanks!
> 
> I found a couple of straps, a quartz watch for wifey and a nice surprise: a G-Shock bezel.


Photos or it didn't happen!

Seriously, I'm sure it would make the contributors feel good to know that someone is enjoying and making use of their donations. That is, quietly, the point of the thread


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Own2hands said:


> Photos or it didn't happen!


Family photo in lousy light. 

The strap on the li'l Seiko is darker than this. Installed a new battery and it's good to go.

And I forgot about the bull bars that were on the G-Shock bezel. Sweet combo now with a gray dial and with a GasGasBones strap (adapters from JaysAndKays).

Thanks again.










Hope somebody downstream picks up the Fossil that I dropped in the box. It deserves a good home.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

So glad this thread isn't just alive, but thriving.
Happy Holidays everyone. Best wishes to you
and yours.


----------



## OotOot (1 mo ago)

Love this idea. Here are a couple I’ll add to this thread. I won’t be able to cover shipping costs, but watch itself is free to a good home


----------



## OotOot (1 mo ago)

Forgot a few more- free to a good home, just cover shipping cost to you


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Here’s two Fossil Vintage line freebies! Both brand new essentially.

One per customer ha!

Just need to send me $7 PayPal for shipping.

PM me please if you’re interested!

36mm 18 lug to lug









35mm 18 lug to lug date lume! And faceted crystal


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

b1rdman973 said:


> Here’s two Fossil Vintage line freebies! Both brand new essentially.
> 
> One per customer ha!
> 
> ...


May I have the second one please?

Happy to pay additional postage as I'm in Brisbane, Australia.

Thank you

Russ.


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


> May I have the second one please?
> 
> Happy to pay additional postage as I'm in Brisbane, Australia.
> 
> ...


Russ has claimed the second watch!

1st one still available!


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

b1rdman973 said:


> Here’s two Fossil Vintage line freebies! Both brand new essentially.
> 
> One per customer ha!
> 
> ...


First watch still available!


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

b1rdman973 said:


> Here’s two Fossil Vintage line freebies! Both brand new essentially.
> 
> One per customer ha!
> 
> ...


Both have been claimed!


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Own2hands said:


> @Mathy , PM your details if you're still on to start the EU leg of the tour.
> 
> Also, if anyone has tips and tricks for sending the box to the EU, please chime in with items that would be prohibited or incur additional fees or processing time.
> 
> And, I am assuming the Timex Expedition with the lumed dial from one of the founders of the tour is still in the box. Do you want the Timex to stay in the US or would you like for it to travel to the EU?


Sent you the PM, Happy New Year all. Glad to see box is still slowly making progress. Would be fun to see something start up over here 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Own2hands (Sep 10, 2021)

Mathy said:


> Sent you the PM, Happy New Year all. Glad to see box is still slowly making progress. Would be fun to see something start up over here
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Let's get it started! 😄


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

So what are the sizes/weights of the two new boxes now? Or what will they be?


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

I have a few NATOs to donate. Happy to send them to the current location of the PIF box - whoever has it now (or next) please PM me your mailing address.


----------

